# The Hive Is REALLY Alive!



## Angel Tarragon

In anticipation of the old hive getting locked, heres the new hive! 

Old thread here.

Chatter to your heart's content.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

> Chatter to your heart's content.



Okay.

SILENCE

Damn, no content in my heart... 

---

Opens the freezer to get some food bevore Galeros eats it all...


----------



## Blackrat

*Loots the Hive!*

Hmm, three copper pieces and a half-eaten quarterstaff...


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's this?  

*Picks up GSL*

Why is it written on toilet paper?


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's this?  

*Picks up GSL*

Why is it written on toilet paper?


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> What's this?
> 
> *Picks up GSL*
> 
> Why is it written on toilet paper?



Because the OGL written on Platinum with encrusted diamonds was a bit too expensive for them?


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, does anyone happen to know/remember if there is a Demon/Devil Lord/Lady of Plagues, Disease, etc?


----------



## Relique du Madde

There is a demon lord of plagues (pestilence?)... but I forgot what his name was.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> There is a demon lord of plagues (pestilence?)... but I forgot what his name was.



Pazuzu?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *Loots the Hive!*
> 
> Hmm, three copper pieces and a half-eaten quarterstaff...




you also find a dead fly and a gigged frog


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> What's this?
> 
> *Picks up GSL*
> 
> Why is it written on toilet paper?



Maybe because WotC was too cheap to write it on regular paper.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Pazuzu?




Yeah him.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the Hive*


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros can go days without posting anything, but somehow, he manages to always post on the first page of the new Hive threads.  Weird.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Pazuzu?




I thought Puzazu was the Demon Lord of flying creatures, air, etc.  Thought I read recently that he was unique because he ruled the skies in every single lair of the Abyss, but nothing else...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros has the Detect: New Hive super power.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the Hive*



Hah, but this time I was able to get something before Galeros ate it all! Huzzah! 



> Galeros has the Detect: New Hive super power.



I am not sure if I'd call this a "super power"... It reminds me a little of the _Detect Fire_ Cantrip with _Range: Touch_


----------



## Dog Moon

Anyone else here subscribe to Pathfinder?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not I said the fly.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Galeros has the Detect: New Hive super power.



More like "Detect Food"!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

Nope but a friend picks it up from the local gaming store, I think I may pop in tonight and try some more painting, although my skills are decidedly average.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Galeros can go days without posting anything, but somehow, he manages to always post on the first page of the new Hive threads.  Weird.




I lurk a lot.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> Hey, does anyone happen to know/remember if there is a Demon/Devil Lord/Lady of Plagues, Disease, etc?




According to Games Workshop, it's Nurgle.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> I lurk a lot.




I Dub thee Galeros, Sir Lurkalot Devourer of Eddibles!!


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> According to Games Workshop, it's Nurgle.



Ya know I was going to suggest that, theres nothing wrong with crossing fantasy genres/stealing ideas.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> I Dub thee Galeros, Sir Lurkalot Devourer of Eddibles!!




Hooray!

Oh wait, I have to lurk some more before posting again.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Ya know I was going to suggest that, theres nothing wrong with crossing fantasy genres/stealing ideas.




Plus I've been reading the Horus Heresy books recently, so Chaos is somewhat on my mind.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Galeros said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Oh wait, I have to lurk some more before posting again.




Hang on, this is the Hive - what would be the point of that?

Are you a Skirmisher, then, O-She-That-Lurks?


----------



## Shabe

Tallarn said:


> Hang on, this is the Hive - what would be the point of that?
> 
> Are you a Skirmisher, then, O-She-That-Lurks?




Are you implying that shes a monster?

Wonder what sound she makes.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> I Dub thee Galeros, Sir Lurkalot Devourer of Eddibles!!



Then I want to be Lord of Nibbles. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Shabe said:


> Are you implying that shes a monster?




Well, she enters a civilized area, steals food, and runs away. If she was a PC, she would steal everything.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, she enters a civilized area, steals food, and runs away. If she was a PC, she would steal everything.




Anyway, if I was a monster in D&D I reckon I'd be a Controller (Leader) because I'm a coward and I like shouting at other people to get stuff done.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mornin' hive!


----------



## Shabe

Afternoon, and work is almost over.


----------



## Clay_More

Howdy, might be a bit offlinish, going out tonight for a BBQ (even though I'm a bit nervous about it, the Warhammer geeks to D&D geeks ratio is not good). 

And then its off to a music festival 4 hours drive away, going to be tenting for a week or so, they've got tons of bands coming. Only ones you probably know are Eric Clapton, Franz Ferdinand, Nightwish, Kaizer Chiefs perhaps, Carpark North and Lenny Kravitz. Think its going to be wicked.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Shabe said:


> Afternoon, and work is almost over.




I'm on the late shift today, which means a 6pm finish...but time is ticking on happily for me also.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Clay_More said:


> Howdy, might be a bit offlinish, going out tonight for a BBQ (even though I'm a bit nervous about it, the Warhammer geeks to D&D geeks ratio is not good).
> 
> And then its off to a music festival 4 hours drive away, going to be tenting for a week or so, they've got tons of bands coming. Only ones you probably know are Eric Clapton, Franz Ferdinand, Nightwish, Kaizer Chiefs perhaps, Carpark North and Lenny Kravitz. Think its going to be wicked.




I'm interested - what's wrong with Warhammer geeks? 

I say Blood for the Blood God!!


----------



## Dog Moon

I played Warhammer YEARS ago, but that was when my friend had his wealthy grandmother purchase everything he needed.  

Too expensive of a hobby and worse, trying to go back and grab everything... ouch.  And the minis weren't painted either, which I hated.  Never did like painting things.

Been getting a little interesting in the rpg system [or at least the art] and it's been giving me ideas for my homebrewed world.    With my group, easier to convert things if I want to play it than trying to get them to learn a completely new system.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I played Warhammer YEARS ago, but that was when my friend had his wealthy grandmother purchase everything he needed.
> 
> Too expensive of a hobby and worse, trying to go back and grab everything... ouch.  And the minis weren't painted either, which I hated.  Never did like painting things.



I could never get into Warhammer. Mass combat with minis is not one of my strong suits.



Dog Moon said:


> Been getting a little interesting in the rpg system [or at least the art] and it's been giving me ideas for my homebrewed world.    With my group, easier to convert things if I want to play it than trying to get them to learn a completely new system.



4E homebrew? What systems have you tried that they bucked?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So I watched Stargate Continuum this morning. It was okay. For the time travel fanatic that I am, it left me wanting more. It was fun if not a little campy. I look forward to the next DVD release.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> So I watched Stargate Continuum this morning. It was okay. For the time travel fanatic that I am, it left me wanting more. It was fun if not a little campy. I look forward to the next DVD release.



*grumble* Want it faster (UK).

Oh, and it was okay? Better or worse than Ark of Truth? And how many screentime does Vala get?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> *grumble* Want it faster (UK).
> 
> Oh, and it was okay? Better or worse than Ark of Truth? And how many screentime does Vala get?
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Its not on the same level as Ark of Truth (IMO). Vala is part of the plot twist and her presence is important, so she gets enough screen-time to support her role.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I could never get into Warhammer. Mass combat with minis is not one of my strong suits.




I'd enjoy it occasionally, but never enough to be willing to spend the money to really get into it.




Reveille said:


> 4E homebrew? What systems have you tried that they bucked?




We've talked about a lot of things, but our group is a big dnd group.  Maybe if we met 2-3 times per week, we'd devote the other day(s) to other systems, but the problem is that we see other systems and go 'Well, while it could be fun, would mean less dnd'.  We're just too dnd fanatical.

Same thing with board games.  While we all love board games, getting us to do one is difficult because it cuts into dnd time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think I'm an uber geek since I actually am thinking of getting the Hr. Horrible Sing-a-long Blog DvD when it comes out.. 


Brand New Day:

This appeared as a moral dilemma
Cause at first it was weird though I swore to eliminate
The worst of the plague that devoured humanity
It’s true I was vague on the ‘How’
so how can it be that you have shown me the light?

It’s a brand new day
And the sun is high
All the birds are singing
That you’re gonna die

How I hesitated
Now I wonder why
It’s a brand new day

All the times that you beat me unconscious I’ll forgive
All the crimes Incomplete, listen honestly I’ll live
Mr. Cool, Mr. Right, Mr. Knowitall is through
Now my future’s so bright and I owe it all to you Who showed me the light

It’s a brand new me
I’ve got no remorse
Now the water’s rising but I know the course
I’m gonna shock the world
Gonna Show Bad Horse
It’s a Brand New Day

And Penny will see the evil me
Not a joke not a dork not a failure
And she may cry but her tears will dry
When I hand her the keys to a shiny new Australia.

It’s a brand new day
Yeah the sun is high
All the angels sing
Because you’re gonna die

Go ahead and laugh
Yeah I’m a funny guy
Tell everyone goodbye
It’s a brand new day


----------



## Relique du Madde

This is disturbing... Chihuahuas are one of the most popular dogs in Los Angeles...  Why can't it be something cooler... like Collies or Huskies or Wolfdogs.... or Mini Pinchers... but no.. it's Chihuahuas, those little mutant retarded 2e kobolds which deserves death!  My hate of Chihuahuas knows no limit!  Grr...



Quick someone make a gnomish chihuahua slayer 'cuz that's what 4e needs to become the uber game..


----------



## Mycanid

Thennnnnnnn ... UP TO LAKE CHAMPLAIN CAME THE HIGHLAND BRIGADE!


----------



## Relique du Madde

A Highlander Brigade?  Wouldn't they be buisy trying to kill each other?


----------



## Wereserpent

Tallarn said:


> Hang on, this is the Hive - what would be the point of that?
> 
> Are you a Skirmisher, then, O-*She*-That-Lurks?




I'm a guy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> I'm a guy.




That's what they all say!


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:


> A Highlander Brigade?  Wouldn't they be buisy trying to kill each other?




The Highland Brigade was a particular unit from Scotland (obviously) in the service of the British army that charged Fort Ticonderoga and were slaughtered ... or so the song goes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Did one survive?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Did one survive?




See, I asked my dad the same question. He said one of the guys must have gotten out with the map, and, and the...


----------



## Aurora

The oyster wears a fine wristwatch.


----------



## Clay_More

Back from the town, going to sleep it off during the next 12 hours.

Damm that was a fun night out, basically went to this barbecue at my friends place, brought enough chicken skewers for both me and another mate. Everything went well, we were barbecuing and having fun, drinking some brews. Naturally, my friend had to get a bit of a joint, but thats only because he's got a bad case of migraine, and it seems to help. So, out of nowhere, we get a visit from the under stairs neighbor who starts out with offering everyone a line of coke. Naturally, no one quite agrees to join him, but that doesn't stop him from being quite jolly about it. 

Eventually, he asks us if we like ermm.... oral endeavors. While the majority of the people at the party have some kind of permanent lady-friend, we still pretend like we have no idea what this joker is talking about. He continues babbling about his great success in achieving above-mentioned accomplishments, and when someone says he doesn't believe him,  he immediately goes to the TV and hooks up his mobile phone which, accidentally, holds a three minute clip of above-mentioned endeavor, in zoom, featuring our lovely under stairs neighbor and his somewhat husky girlfriend in a rather dimunitive set of underwear. 

What the whole thing ends with is the under stairs neighbor being escorted home, my somewhat stoned friend trying to explain his girlfriend that he wasn't looking at the naughty bits, and me and another friend standing in the kitchen with a grotesque body-builder trying to explain him the standards of military communication protocol.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:


> The oyster wears a fine wristwatch.




She returns.

*Does happy dance.*


----------



## Aurora

She is always around. Wait. I mean. *I* am always around. Watching. MUHUHAHAHA

Just kidding. I have been super busy and my internet time has suffered. LOL

We are on the countdown to GenCon and Korbin's birthday party the weekend after. Life is crazy. Plus, dshai gets to go to Vegas just before GenCon for DefCon. The bastard.


----------



## Aurora

Clay_More said:


> ......
> What the whole thing ends with is the under stairs neighbor being escorted home, my somewhat stoned friend trying to explain his girlfriend that he wasn't looking at the naughty bits, and me and another friend standing in the kitchen with a grotesque body-builder trying to explain him the standards of military communication protocol.



Heh

You said "naughty bits". 

*snickers*


----------



## Dog Moon

Whoop whoop!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:


> She is always around. Wait. I mean. *I* am always around. Watching. MUHUHAHAHA
> 
> Just kidding. I have been super busy and my internet time has suffered. LOL
> 
> We are on the countdown to GenCon and Korbin's birthday party the weekend after. Life is crazy. Plus, dshai gets to go to Vegas just before GenCon for DefCon. The bastard.




Try to post more often. We'd like to know what's going on. Maybe tell us about the job.

Be sure not to tell everyone at GenCon I said hi.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Thinks*  Have I met Aurora...  I think so...  maybe not... who knows...  Oh look, Pizza!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> *Thinks*  Have I met Aurora...  I think so...  maybe not... who knows...  Oh look, Pizza!




In person or in the hive? You were around when she posted more often I think.


----------



## Relique du Madde

For some unknown reason the local Best Buy thinks that they can should start selling Musical Instruments so they decided to start remodeling the back corner of the store and got rid of all the computer desks and chairs.

Problem is most of their sales people tend to have no clue about most of the items in the sections they work in... I hope they fail so I could get guitar for 50% off once they liquidate their instruments (assuming they even stock left handed guitars).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> In person or in the hive? You were around when she posted more often I think.




In the hive.

I wasn't sure if I began posting before she vanished or after she vanished for a while.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> For some unknown reason the local Best Buy thinks that they can should start selling Musical Instruments so they decided to start remodeling the back corner of the store and got rid of all the computer desks and chairs.
> 
> Problem is most of their sales people tend to have no clue about most of the items in the sections they work in... I hope they fail so I could get guitar for 50% off once they liquidate their instruments (assuming they even stock left handed guitars).




Weird...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> In the hive.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I began posting before she vanished or after she vanished for a while.




I thought you two discussed SoCal together. 

Another lefty? Sweet. I don't meet many of us.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe.  My memory sucks.


My Gf's also a lefty.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe.  My memory sucks.
> 
> 
> My Gf's also a lefty.




I tend to remember the oddest things. 

I wonder what percentage of lefties you have if you two reproduce.


----------



## Dog Moon

Down with the lefties!


----------



## Relique du Madde

dog moon said:


> down with the lefties! righties




fify!


----------



## Dog Moon

Righties rule!  Lefties drool!


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> I thought you two discussed SoCal together.
> 
> Another lefty? Sweet. I don't meet many of us.



I'm a lefty.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:


> I'm a lefty.




And apparently an admitted drooler too.


----------



## Darkness

Aww, what a cute kitten. 

Ferocious Attack Kitten


----------



## Dog Moon

Darkness said:


> Aww, what a cute kitten.
> 
> Ferocious Attack Kitten




Awesome.

Although why is Chuck Norris listed as an evil thing?  And if that cat can beat Chuck Norris, I'm DEFINITELY afraid of it!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Although why is Chuck Norris listed as an evil thing?  And if that cat can beat Chuck Norris, I'm DEFINITELY afraid of it!




The Chuck Norris that is listed on that page is the Faux Chuck Norris. See Chuck Norris is so BadAss that he is his own alignment also nothing alive is able to defeat the real Chuck Norris.


----------



## Dog Moon

Will the real Chuck Norris please stand up!


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> I'm a lefty.




I took ambidexterity feat . Really, I use both hands equally well...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> I wonder what percentage of lefties you have if you two reproduce.



You should do experiments.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

All good experiments have multiple test conditions...  I'll need to find multiple willing female volunteers :winks:


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> The Chuck Norris that is listed on that page is the Faux Chuck Norris. See Chuck Norris is so BadAss that he is his own alignment also nothing alive is able to defeat the real Chuck Norris.



Nothing alive indeed. Bruce Lee defeated Chuck Norris once, but he's dead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm right handed myself.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> I'm right handed myself.



Not right-pawed? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Not right-pawed?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




No, right handed. Though I type with both hands, even though I'm still a hunt and pecker.


----------



## Darkness

Reveille said:


> I'm right handed myself.



I'm not left-handed, either. *moves sword to right hand*


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> You should do experiments.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Are you suggesting I take this young man's girlfriend and perform my experiments?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Righties rule!  Lefties drool!




Best ye be careful. Sounds like for the moment you're out numbered.


----------



## Dog Moon

That's what you think.  You don't seem to realize that dogs travel in packs.  Whoof!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> That's what you think.  You don't seem to realize that dogs travel in packs.  Whoof!




*Axel woofs too*

rrrrrr-RAWRF!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> That's what you think.  You don't seem to realize that dogs travel in packs.  Whoof!




But your pack mates are left pawed.


----------



## Dog Moon

No, I weeded out the lefties LONG ago.  Bwahaha!


----------



## Mycanid

That's a great ad for the Attack Kitten Relique!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Or so you thought.  In truth, one out of every 100 righties is really a lefty infiltrator.  Just ask Steve Jobs.


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:


> Or so you thought.  In truth, one out of every 100 righties is really a lefty infiltrator.  Just ask Steve Jobs.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am a righty for all intents and purposes.


----------



## Aurora

I am right-handed. 

Not sure exactly what a left-handed infiltrator is, but I guess you might say that dshai is one. He should have been left-handed. The elementary school he went to in Mississippi forced him to be right handed.


----------



## Aurora

I would just like to point out that my last post was at 5:27 PM.

That is all.

Edit: SWEET! This one was too!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:


> I am right-handed.
> 
> Not sure exactly what a left-handed infiltrator is, but I guess you might say that dshai is one. He should have been left-handed. The elementary school he went to in Mississippi forced him to be right handed.




I'm not sure why schools did that.


----------



## megamania

Oh my stars and garters-   I'm grilling steak.  Look out!


----------



## megamania

....and I'm doing it in the rain!


----------



## megamania

....while posting here!



How goes it Hive?

I see we are on a new thread once more.   Another 1000 posts done.  Amazing how quickly we do that.   Just a week or two it seems.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I'm not sure why schools did that.




You want people to do things right.... not wrong.......









boo booo hissss hissss


----------



## megamania

Oh look

It was time to cook

Now I have to book

Later or at least until after dinner.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I'm not sure why schools did that.




Various reasons:
1) Lefties were thought to be evil satanic creatures (ie pagans/witches/warlocks)
2) Lefties were thought to be the mentally deficient or mildly retarded or genetically flawed.
3) Lefties were thought to be criminally insane or potentially criminally insane.
4) Many cultures use the left hand as the "toilet paper wiping hand"
5) You can't trust lefties because they could stab you while you are shaking hands with your right hand.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Oh my stars and garters-   I'm grilling steak.  Look out!




HA!  I knew it!  You're the Beast!


----------



## Blackrat

My friend found an interesting CD while visiting Japan. It's called _The Black Mages_, and has various Final Fantasy themes played in metal/rock. Though unfortunatily not featuring the titles I consider best, it still is awesome.


----------



## Mycanid

For some reason this smiley makes me giggle each time I see it....


----------



## WhatGravitas

Hehe, I just caught Shaun of the Dead on TV. Keeps being funny everytime! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:


> For some reason this smiley makes me giggle each time I see it....




That's awesome!


----------



## Clay_More

> Hehe, I just caught Shaun of the Dead on TV. Keeps being funny everytime!




Thats one thing I love about British comedy, they almost always mix comedy with another genre, like horror or action. That way, they don't have to make a whole script that has to have constant puns, they just put them in whenever its logical. Makes it more fun than the more tedious comedy movies that absolutely have to have a pun every tenth second, often of inferior quality (Chevy Chase anyone?).


----------



## Blackrat

Life is a joke.


And I know the punchline


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Life is a joke.
> 
> And I know the punchline



Care to share the punchline?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Care to share the punchline?




Nope, but I promise you'll be surprised


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


>



hehehe. Thas great.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Nope, but I promise you'll be surprised



Aw, come on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just got done watching Goonies with my mom. Whats everybody else up to?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Just got done watching Goonies with my mom. Whats everybody else up to?




Trying to find some new DVD's to buy. I'd so want to get _Earth 2_ as DVD but I can't find it from the finnish web-shops. Maybe I should check if they have even made it to a DVD. I think it was kind of a flop internationally, but I liked it...

EDIT: Ah, that's the problem. It has been only released as region 1 DVD... Bummer


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Trying to find some new DVD's to buy. I'd so want to get _Earth 2_ as DVD but I can't find it from the finnish web-shops. Maybe I should check if they have even made it to a DVD. I think it was kind of a flop internationally, but I liked it...



It was one of my guilty pleasures. The DVD is pretty cheap at amazon.com: $21.99

http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Complet...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1217719873&sr=1-1


----------



## Clay_More

What the series about if you don't mind me asking? Always on a lookout for interesting series.


----------



## Blackrat

Clay_More said:


> What the series about if you don't mind me asking? Always on a lookout for interesting series.




I think wikipedia is better at explaining than I am: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_2_(TV_series)

It's basically about a group of colonists going to a new world only to realize that it has been used as a penal colony for some time, and the native sentients aren't too hospitable either...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was working on a homework assignment... which I finished only problem is that the login php doesn't work (luckily I could trick the server into thinking that it works for testing purposes).


----------



## Clay_More

Ahh, thanks for the link Blackrat, actually doesn't look half-bad, the basic story of the show seems to be decent enough. Gotta admit that its a short article though, compared to most sci-fi shows.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> Ahh, thanks for the link Blackrat, actually doesn't look half-bad, the basic story of the show seems to be decent enough. Gotta admit that its a short article though, compared to most sci-fi shows.



Well there'd propably be more info had the show lasted longer than a single season.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Damn. Slow night for the hive last night.


----------



## megamania

allo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey mega.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> allo.




Did you say... hello?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Did you say... hello?



No, he said 'allo'.

Yeah, yeah I know, Labyrinth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Please note that my trumpet is [not] up for auction.


----------



## Blackrat

Are you sure?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon in the Hive!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Dog Moon pile in the Hive!



Fify


----------



## Relique du Madde

Eats bbq ribs with blatant disregard to the bovine life that was sacrificed to provide his beefy meal.  He then pulls out an apple and taunts all the plant life in his back yard by eating it in an Chairman Kaga-esque manor.


----------



## Relique du Madde

> dog moon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dog moon pile Pie in the hive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reveille said:
> 
> 
> 
> fify
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



fify!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The pie is a lie!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mmmmmm, hamburgers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Mmmmmm, hamburgers.



I like burgers too. But they have to at least be medium-well.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I like burgers too. But they have to at least be medium-well.




At LEAST medium-well?  Ick.  Medium rare is my preference.  Yummm!

[Cooking any more than that takes a lot of the taste out of it, IMO.]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> At LEAST medium-well?  Ick.  Medium rare is my preference.  Yummm!
> 
> [Cooking any more than that takes a lot of the taste out of it, IMO.]



The right buns makes a big difference in flavor, at least imo.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> The right buns makes a big difference in flavor, at least imo.




QFT

Chibata bread and certain brands of Sourdough breads often tends to make the meat taste rancid, or at least in my mind they do..


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Various reasons:
> 1) Lefties were thought to be evil satanic creatures (ie pagans/witches/warlocks)
> 2) Lefties were thought to be the mentally deficient or mildly retarded or genetically flawed.
> 3) Lefties were thought to be criminally insane or potentially criminally insane.
> 4) Many cultures use the left hand as the "toilet paper wiping hand"
> 5) You can't trust lefties because they could stab you while you are shaking hands with your right hand.




I'm sure that as a left-handed person I qualify for at least one of those.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> Hehe, I just caught Shaun of the Dead on TV. Keeps being funny everytime!




The sequence in the pub with "Don't Stop Me Now" by Queen is a particular favourite.

Have you seen Hot Fuzz yet? And, of course, have you seen Spaced, the original TV series that shot Simon Pegg and Nick Frost to fame in the first place?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> No, he said 'allo'.
> 
> Yeah, yeah I know, Labyrinth.




Funny you should mention the L-word because...

"You remind me of the babe..."


----------



## Ginnel

Just don't bother with Run fatboy run, it really isn't that entertaining its your average comedy rom com, not the good one, about a boy is much better.

I recently caught up with the rest of you and watched Batman Dark Knight, I'm not sure if it was intentional, but I like the way Bruce/Batman kinda faded into the background personality wise and the film was about the other people being effected by his actions, Gorden, Joker, Alfred, Dent, the girl whoever she was.

Was really enjoyable though, just pipped WallE into being the best film I've seen this year.


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> Funny you should mention the L-word because...
> 
> "You remind me of the babe..."



 What babe?


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> Mmmmmm, hamburgers.



 Anyone got a good recipe for handmade burgers, the ones I currently cook, Meat Onions and egg with a bit of seasoning, need something more to them, tried some chilli last time but it didn't go quite to plan.


----------



## Ginnel

*ponders how many posts in a row he can make*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Just don't bother with Run fatboy run, it really isn't that entertaining its your average comedy rom com, not the good one, about a boy is much better.
> 
> I recently caught up with the rest of you and watched Batman Dark Knight, I'm not sure if it was intentional, but I like the way Bruce/Batman kinda faded into the background personality wise and the film was about the other people being effected by his actions, Gorden, Joker, Alfred, Dent, the girl whoever she was.
> 
> Was really enjoyable though, just pipped WallE into being the best film I've seen this year.




I've not seen WALL-E yet, but I'm looking forward to it!

Did you know that Piratecat worked on the game for that?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> What babe?




The babe with the power.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> The babe with the power.




What power?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> What power?




The power of the voodoo.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> The power of the voodoo.




Who do?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Who do?




You do.


----------



## Blackrat

It's so stimulating being your hat...


Love that movie. Just watched it last night


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> You do.



I do?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

As my grandpa uses to say: 
What do you do with your Gummischuh? 

Obviously, he can't speak, read or write English.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Obviously, he can't speak, read or write English.



I kann speak English very well, but es geht noch nicht so schnell! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> I do?




Argh! So close! It's "Do what?" so I can say "Remind me of the babe!" but never mind.

And as the last word on the subject, I find myself wanting to shout "LUUUDDDOOOOO!!"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Got the next session of KotS tonight - very much looking forward to it.

The group are talking to Lord Parrag (I've had to rework his name because I couldn't settle on a good pronounciation of Padraig) and will then hopefully be setting off to discover the Dragon's Tomb section, before continuing to fight kobolds and Irontooth.


----------



## jonesy

I am the ninja who stumbles in darkness,
I am the banana hating gorilla,
I am the poster who rarely does,
I am the forbidden kiss on the lovely cheek of hidden good times in the spherical labyrinth of DOOM!,
I am the unholy handgrenade of Antioch,
I am your cousin twice removed in an alternate dimension,
I am the smiley face with a crooked smirk,
I am the 63rd moon of Jupiter,
I am the bump in the night of your lonely dreams,
I am lost in a haze of duty,
I am myself from the future come to take my place,
I am never but that's not true,
I am in need of hubris thrown away,
I am the one who gave you a panda,
I am late for dinner at grandmas house but that wolf might help me,
I am the axe that grinds against your car,
I am the monday morning which comes too early,
I am whoever you want me to be, except that,
I am.

I think.


----------



## Shabe

Tallarn said:


> The group are talking to Lord Parrag (I've had to rework his name because I couldn't settle on a good pronounciation of Padraig) and will then hopefully be setting off to discover the Dragon's Tomb section, before continuing to fight kobolds and Irontooth.




I was pronouncing it pay-draig until a session or two later my players said you do know its pronounced pa-drig another version of Patrick apparently.

Dance magic dance!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hence why I just gave up and renamed him.

I'm going to have to do a similar thing with Lord Keegan, too, given that Kevin Keegan is the current manager of a large and well-known football (or 'soccer' if you insist  ) team. The thought of someone making a joke along those lines fills me with dread...


----------



## Shabe

Tallarn said:


> Hence why I just gave up and renamed him.
> 
> I'm going to have to do a similar thing with Lord Keegan, too, given that Kevin Keegan is the current manager of a large and well-known football (or 'soccer' if you insist  ) team. The thought of someone making a joke along those lines fills me with dread...




I'm right there with you, i cringed the first time i read his name out to the players. Do you mind if i insist on football , but i think it's easy enough to just call him Kreegan instead.

Published modules do seem a bit cringeworthy in places, kots spoiler [sblock] the message on Ninaran from Kalarel suggests "That should supply you with a force to thwart them." I read the message to them when they found it after trashing the interlude three along with Maw and 10 zombie rotters, this was when the party were serverly depleted and one of the defenders had no healing surges left.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

There's a reason why I'm a big fan of pronunciation guides.  I don't mind the names being weird if someone helps me say it correctly.  Else they should just stick with Bob and Jeff.

I like novels that do this.  I think gaming books perhaps should have a small section dedicated to this as well.  This causes stuff like 'do you pronounce drow as rhyming with cow or bro?'


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:


> I am the ninja who stumbles in darkness,
> I am the banana hating gorilla,
> I am the poster who rarely does,
> I am the forbidden kiss on the lovely cheek of hidden good times in the spherical labyrinth of DOOM!,
> I am the unholy handgrenade of Antioch,
> I am your cousin twice removed in an alternate dimension,
> I am the smiley face with a crooked smirk,
> I am the 63rd moon of Jupiter,
> I am the bump in the night of your lonely dreams,
> I am lost in a haze of duty,
> I am myself from the future come to take my place,
> I am never but that's not true,
> I am in need of hubris thrown away,
> I am the one who gave you a panda,
> I am late for dinner at grandmas house but that wolf might help me,
> I am the axe that grinds against your car,
> I am the monday morning which comes too early,
> I am whoever you want me to be, except that,
> I am.
> 
> I think.




Woohoo!

It's jonesy!


----------



## Aurora

*eating Corn Pops*


----------



## Blackrat

*Has a philosophical moment*

I drink, therefore I am.


----------



## Blackrat

Mycanid said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> It's jonesy!




Who is this person who seem to live mere 50km from me? I have not seen another finn in the Hive .


----------



## Mycanid

Blackrat said:


> Who is this person who seem to live mere 50km from me? I have not seen another finn in the Hive .




[Mortal Combat Overlord]FINNISH HIM![/MORTAL COMBAT OVERLORD]


----------



## Mycanid

I've wanted to use that one for a long time ... your comment was a perfect opportunity Blackrat!


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> I am the ninja who stumbles in darkness,
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I am.





Darkwing Duck?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> It's jonesy!




Actually, it's Darkwing Duck.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Who is this person who seem to live mere 50km from me? I have not seen another finn in the Hive .




Heh.  I saw a Minnesota person here for like 2 pages, but then I haven't seen him again.  Minnesota is underrepresented.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:


> I've wanted to use that one for a long time ... your comment was a perfect opportunity Blackrat!




Oh man........

Didn't notice the Finnish him right away.  Bad Myc, bad!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:


> [Mortal Combat Overlord]FINNISH HIM![/MORTAL COMBAT OVERLORD]




Lol

What happens during that fatality?  You grab the other person then drag them into a sauna where their head explodes?


----------



## Dog Moon

I knew a Finnish person once.  Was named Olli.  Was like 3 feet tall.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:


> Oh man........
> 
> Didn't notice the Finnish him right away.  Bad Myc, bad!











Relique du Madde said:


> Lol
> 
> What happens during that fatality?  You grab the other person then drag them into a sauna where their head explodes?




*cough cough* ... I'll let jonesy or Black Rat answer that one ... maybe they get pecked to death by a black swan? 



Dog Moon said:


> I knew a Finnish person once.  Was named Olli.  Was like 3 feet tall.




Speaking of bad ....


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Lol
> 
> What happens during that fatality?  You grab the other person then drag them into a sauna where their head explodes?



Actually drag them behind the sauna and shoot them up.


Dog Moon said:


> I knew a Finnish person once.  Was named Olli.  Was like 3 feet tall.




Hmm... Isn't the word supposed to be long instead of tall in this case ?

('cause you know. We finns are well uhm... erm... (not grandma friendly conversation any more...))


----------



## Relique du Madde

But the grandma rule doesn't apply to rodent tails


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:


> But the grandma rule doesn't apply to rodent tails




Ahem?

The tail is the glory of a mouse!


----------



## Dog Moon

No, I most CERTAINLY meant TALL!  I wouldn't want to have known him in any other way.  And seriously, he's was like super short.  Maybe not QUITE 3 feet short, but I woulda been surprised if he topped 4 feet.

He came from Finland to my High School for about a year before returning home.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Heh.  I saw a Minnesota person here for like 2 pages, but then I haven't seen him again.  Minnesota is underrepresented.




I remember her/him. That would be Studio69.


----------



## Blackrat

Sorry, my bad. I have trouble imagining guys much shorter than me. I'm somewhere about 5'7" and I tend to feel short around the men here. Damn, most of my friends are at least 6' and few of them even break the rules by being over 6'6"...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Sorry, my bad. I have trouble imagining guys much shorter than me. I'm somewhere about 5'7" and I tend to feel short around the men here. Damn, most of my friends are at least 6' and few of them even break the rules by being over 6'6"...



I keep forgetting if I'm 5'6" or 5'8". I have to check my State ID to jog my memory.




Ah, 5'6".


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't feel bad most actors tend to be in the 5'5 - 5'8 range so according to Hollywood standard's you're average height.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't feel bad most actors tend to be in the 5'5 - 5'8 range so according to Hollywood standard's you're average height.




That's even what they claim about us finns but I have become to disbelieve it. Or then all my friends just happen to be way above average. Well, then again most of my friends (as well as me) are way above average on intelligence too so it's not that far out...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't feel bad most actors tend to be in the 5'5 - 5'8 range so according to Hollywood standard's you're average height.



I don't want to be average height. I'd like to at least be 5' 10".


----------



## Blackrat

Now I'm confused. By one converter I'm 5'7" and by another 5'9". I think I need to do the math on paper myself... Damn internet programs...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

http://www.metric-conversions.org/measurement-conversions.htm

It's pretty damn accurate.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Sorry, my bad. I have trouble imagining guys much shorter than me. I'm somewhere about 5'7" and I tend to feel short around the men here. Damn, most of my friends are at least 6' and few of them even break the rules by being over 6'6"...




I'm 5'9"-5'10".  Somewhere there.  Been too long.  Think the last time I recall measure I was exactly halfway between.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm around 6' fall.


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> Who is this person who seem to live mere 50km from me? I have not seen another finn in the Hive .



There are a few of us here. Like NiTessine and...umm...others. 

Heipskukkuu.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's strange how the hive seems to extremely compatible with the EU's internet servers..  I wonder why that is...


----------



## jonesy

"You know what they call uninvited guests?"

"No, what do they call them?"

"Girls eating your porridge."

"They get a lot of those around here?"

"This be bear country right here."

"If the girls keep eating their porridge why don't they cook something else?"

"They're bears. They like porridge."

"Okay. Then why don't they make more just for the girls?"

"And what? Make them pay for it?"

"Sure. The Three Bears and Porridge Inn."

"Why three?"

"Just an example. Could be sixteen for all I care."

"The Sixteen Bears With Porridge Bed And Breakfast. It does have a nice ring to it."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm around 6' fall.



Ouch, it must hurt a little, falling from that distance.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:


> "You know what they call uninvited guests?"
> 
> "No, what do they call them?"
> 
> "Girls eating your porridge."
> 
> "They get a lot of those around here?"
> 
> "This be bear country right here."
> 
> "If the girls keep eating their porridge why don't they cook something else?"
> 
> "They're bears. They like porridge."
> 
> "Okay. Then why don't they make more just for the girls?"
> 
> "And what? Make them pay for it?"
> 
> "Sure. The Three Bears and Porridge Inn."
> 
> "Why three?"
> 
> "Just an example. Could be sixteen for all I care."
> 
> "The Sixteen Bears With Porridge Bed And Breakfast. It does have a nice ring to it."



And what exactly do you do for fun?


----------



## jonesy

Reveille said:


> And what exactly do you do for fun?



Dance naked in the moonlight.

Wait, are we talking about my fun or your fun?


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> Dance naked in the moonlight.
> 
> Wait, are we talking about my fun or your fun?




By the sound of it, sounds like fun for BOTH of you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I got an invitation to this site called Plaxo from an old friend. Strange thing is that even before I got the invite from him I was getting B-day announcements about another member of that site (who works for Sony and was the head of Quality Assurance when I used to Beta Test for them).  

I'm almost tempted to start up a hive over there...


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> Dance naked in the moonlight.





Why so serious*?


*I must have bats on the brain because for some reason I read your line as: "Dance with the devil under the pale moon light.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm almost tempted to start up a hive over there...




 *You shall have no other hives before me!*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Another hive as in flooding that site with hive members in an attempt to expand our influence on the intertubes.


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> There are a few of us here. Like NiTessine and...umm...others.
> 
> Heipskukkuu.




Yeah I've seen few around in ENW but no one else in the Hive before. Though I've been active here only a year.

Kukkuluuruu .


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> Dance naked in the moonlight.
> 
> Wait, are we talking about my fun or your fun?




As long as it's summer. I tried that during winter solstice... Not very pleasant experiment...


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> jonesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heipskukkuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kukkuluuruu .
Click to expand...


"Those crazy Finns." 

"Mahotonta mekastusta."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

jonesy said:


> "Those crazy Finns."
> 
> "Mahotonta mekastusta."




"Two pints of lager and a packet of crisps".

I can also confirm that I'm about 5'8" tall - although Maldur, who once posted around here, is a Dutch guy and he's well over 6'. He's bloody enormous, is Maldur. Nice chap, though.


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> As long as it's summer. I tried that during winter solstice... Not very pleasant experiment...



Nah, you just have to do it after sauna and a dip into an icy lake.

FYI to everyone else, finding a lake in Finland without a sauna on the shore is practically impossible. And we have hundreds of thousands of lakes.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

jonesy said:


> Nah, you just have to do it after sauna and a dip into an icy lake.
> 
> FYI to everyone else, finding a lake in Finland without a sauna on the shore is practically impossible. And we have hundreds of thousands of lakes.




Finland is awesome.  I was there for two weeks and I really liked it there. I should go there again some time.


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> "Those crazy Finns."
> 
> "Mahotonta mekastusta."




Mistä tämä hullu kansa saa kaiken energiansa


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> Nah, you just have to do it after sauna and a dip into an icy lake.
> 
> FYI to everyone else, finding a lake in Finland without a sauna on the shore is practically impossible. And we have hundreds of thousands of lakes.




Confirm. Damn, you can't even find a small pond without a sauna on the shore .


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Confirm. Damn, you can't even find a small pond without a sauna on the shore .




So, Saunas are, like, everywhere in Finland? Just like smileys in the hive?   

If Doctor Who was a Finnish series, he would have a sauna, not a police box...


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> Confirm. Damn, you can't even find a small pond without a sauna on the shore .



In fact, forget the shore:





Actually, forget the lake too:


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I clearly see water in the background of the last picture. (Which is otherwise awesome.) 

In Germany, we like to joke about Netherlands and that they all have a campmobile they live in - typically on German streets. I suppose Fins have all mobile saunas when they leave their country, eh? 

(The two exchange fins we had some time  rior to my 2 week vacation in Finland didn't, but I suppose they were to young for a drivers license then - but not to young to enjoy German beer.  )


----------



## jonesy

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I clearly see water in the background of the last picture.



But not a lake. Looks like the sea to me.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Today on the Hivemind - a short history of saunas.

Come back tomorrow when we'll be talking about frogs!


----------



## Mr. Beef

jonesy said:


> "You know what they call uninvited guests?"
> 
> "No, what do they call them?"
> 
> "Girls eating your porridge."
> 
> "They get a lot of those around here?"
> 
> "This be bear country right here."
> 
> "If the girls keep eating their porridge why don't they cook something else?"
> 
> "They're bears. They like porridge."
> 
> "Okay. Then why don't they make more just for the girls?"
> 
> "And what? Make them pay for it?"
> 
> "Sure. The Three Bears and Porridge Inn."
> 
> "Why three?"
> 
> "Just an example. Could be sixteen for all I care."
> 
> "The Sixteen Bears With Porridge Bed And Breakfast. It does have a nice ring to it."




ROTFL. If I ever get the crazy drive to open a B&B I'm calling it "The sixteen bears with Porridge Bed and Breakfast."


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> In Germany, we like to joke about Netherlands and that they all have a campmobile they live in - typically on German streets. I suppose Fins have all mobile saunas when they leave their country, eh?



We must flood Holland. Wir müssen Holland fluten.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I clearly see water in the background of the last picture. (Which is otherwise awesome.)
> 
> In Germany, we like to joke about Netherlands and that they all have a campmobile they live in - typically on German streets. I suppose Fins have all mobile saunas when they leave their country, eh?
> 
> (The two exchange fins we had some time  rior to my 2 week vacation in Finland didn't, but I suppose they were to young for a drivers license then - but not to young to enjoy German beer.  )




There's also this model of portable Sauna (and it's many variations, including the army version) :


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:


> Dance naked in the moonlight.
> 
> Wait, are we talking about my fun or your fun?




jonesys' fun.


----------



## Mycanid

Tallarn said:


> Today on the Hivemind - a short history of saunas.
> 
> Come back tomorrow when we'll be talking about frogs!


----------



## hafrogman

Tallarn said:


> Today on the Hivemind - a short history of saunas.
> 
> Come back tomorrow when we'll be talking about frogs!



Heigh-oh!


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:


> Today on the Hivemind - a short history of saunas.
> 
> Come back tomorrow when we'll be talking about frogs!




Is this when we finally find out what restaurants who have frog legs on the menu do with the rest of the frog?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Heigh-oh!




Well, we dig dig dig
Well, we dig in our mine the whole day through
Dig dig dig, that is what we like to do
And it ain't no trick to get rich quick
If you dig dig dig, with a shovel and a pick
Dig dig dig, the whole day through
Got to dig dig dig, it's what we like to do
In our mine, in our mine
Where a million diamonds shine
We got to dig dig dig, from the morning till the night
Dig dig dig up everything in sight
We got to dig dig dig, in our mine, in our mine
Dig up diamonds by the score
A thousand rubies, sometimes more
But we don't know what we are diggin' for

Heigh-ho, heigh-ho
It's off to work we go
We keep on singing all day long
Heigh-ho

Heigh-ho, heigh-ho
Got to make your troubles go
Well, you keep on singing all day long
Heigh-ho

Heigh-ho, heigh-ho


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Is this when we finally find out what restaurants who have frog legs on the menu do with the rest of the frog?



Those are actually tater tots (potatoes) not actual frogs legs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I don't care what disney or the Brother's Grim say, the 7 dwarves were gnomes not dwarves.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't care what disney or the Brother's Grim say, the 7 dwarves were gnomes not dwarves.



I'd like to see solid proof of this.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, since there seems to be at least 1 warhammer fan here, can anyone tell me the difference between Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay and Dark Heresy?

[Yeah, getting interested in Warhammer the rpg.  Looked up a little bit on Nurgle and found some stuff on mutations, which just looked pretty kickass, and I would like to check out the system, but not sure which is better or even what the difference is...]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Hey, since there seems to be at least 1 warhammer fan here, can anyone tell me the difference between Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay and Dark Heresy?



Don't know about Warhammer, but what about Warhamster?


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, I haven't posted on my blog for a long time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Man, I haven't posted on my blog for a long time.



Longer, in my case.


----------



## Steve Jung

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't care what disney or the Brother's Grim say, the 7 dwarves were gnomes not dwarves.






Reveille said:


> I'd like to see solid proof of this.



Well they sang, of course. Aren't they all bards?


----------



## Hatmatter

Ok, Mykanid,

I took the quiz and I'm a chaotic good halfling barbarian, but under 4th edition I could be a good halfling paladin...


----------



## OakwoodDM

Dog Moon said:


> Hey, since there seems to be at least 1 warhammer fan here, can anyone tell me the difference between Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay and Dark Heresy?
> 
> [Yeah, getting interested in Warhammer the rpg.  Looked up a little bit on Nurgle and found some stuff on mutations, which just looked pretty kickass, and I would like to check out the system, but not sure which is better or even what the difference is...]





I thought I'd make my first Hive post after some time of lurking a useful one.

The difference between the two, as far as I know, is that WHFRP is based on WH Fantasy Battle, whereas DH is based on WH 40k.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Dog Moon

Steve Jung said:


> Well they sang, of course. Aren't they all bards?




No.  If they were TRUE gnomes, they'd be illusionists.


----------



## Dog Moon

OakwoodDM said:


> I thought I'd make my first Hive post after some time of lurking a useful one.
> 
> The difference between the two, as far as I know, is that WHFRP is based on WH Fantasy Battle, whereas DH is based on WH 40k.
> 
> I hope that helps.




I appreciate the answer, however, you failed to realize just how ignorant of Warhammer I truly am.  

I have no idea how Warhammer Fantasy Battle differs from Warhammer 40k...

Edit: Looks sort of like Fantasy Warhammer with Fantasy Races vs. Futuristic Warhammer.  One final question: Are they part of the same system?


----------



## Ginnel

Just to catch up with the last few subjects, I'm around 5ft 10/5ft 11 depending on the time of the day 

Regarding Tallarn and KOTs coolies  Shabe is my DM (and twin brother) and he made a fantastic mistake in reading an encounter the other day, the encounter was supposed to spew forth its monsters 8 minor monsties and 2 scaryish ones out, and then spawn the 8 minor monsters again and then laid dormant for 5 minutes.

Instead he did that to start then 3 rounds later spewed the whole encounter out again, and again and again, until we figured out how to turn it off, well it was a fun fight and no TPK, we met Keegan I was tempted to quote Kevin Keegan saying "I'd just love it if we beat them" (reference to newcastle Utd about Man Utd) as I know only the DM would get it 

Warhammer 40k and Dark Heresy is future sci fi grim and gritty and Warhammer fantasy roleplay is fantasy warfare and less grim and gritty if you ask me


----------



## jonesy

I remember one of the old WH40K rulebooks (or maybe it was Warhammer Fantasy) talking about how the Fantasy world was just a primitive planet in the WH40K universe but shielded from it. Probably non-canon. WH40K is basically just Fantasy with sci-fi equipment.


----------



## OakwoodDM

Dog Moon said:


> I appreciate the answer, however, you failed to realize just how ignorant of Warhammer I truly am.
> 
> I have no idea how Warhammer Fantasy Battle differs from Warhammer 40k...
> 
> Edit: Looks sort of like Fantasy Warhammer with Fantasy Races vs. Futuristic Warhammer.  One final question: Are they part of the same system?




I would have responded to this, but everyone else was far too quick for me, and correct. I haven't played either of the war games, but have played WHFRP, and I'm now worried about playing DH. If it's more grim and gritty than WHFRP, then I'm scared.

Oh, and I'm 6'1" if anyone was taking count.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:


> No.  If they were TRUE gnomes, they'd be illusionists.




Thaaaaaaaaat's RIGHT!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Hey, since there seems to be at least 1 warhammer fan here, can anyone tell me the difference between Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay and Dark Heresy?
> 
> [Yeah, getting interested in Warhammer the rpg.  Looked up a little bit on Nurgle and found some stuff on mutations, which just looked pretty kickass, and I would like to check out the system, but not sure which is better or even what the difference is...]




There are two Warhammer settings: 
One is a fantasy setting based a little on Central Europe (and one of the major players, the Empire, is basically a fantasy German). This is Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay.
The setting is grim & gritty. Cultits that follow the chaos gods can be found everywhere (or so the witch hunters keep saying - and they are often wrong, but also often right  ). Beastmen and Orcs are a constant threat. Magic is dangerous and seen with skepticism, yet there are large magical universities (and you better are a member of one, if you don't want to be set on fire by raging peasants - and even if you are, you're not always safe from it.)
Other "friendly" races are Elves, Dwarves and Halflings 

The other is a science fiction setting, Warhammer 40K. It plays around the year 40.000. Humans have expanded in space, and build the Imperium. But it has become decadent and devolved - humans have highly advanced technology, but they no longer know how to recreate it. Research is basically forbidden, and techpriests only strive to keep existing technology working and recover ancient artifacts from older times. This decay begun when the last Emperor was nearly killed and is now kept alive in a kind of stasis. The Emperor is now worshipped like a god. 
The Space Marines are one of the major parts of the Imperial Defenses, they are genetically modified warriors (and cloned a lot), but they were also responsible for the original attack on the Emperor - Some marines defected from him and worshiped the Chaos gods. They still exist as Chaos Marines and are a major force. 
The Imperium also has the Imperial Army, consisting of "regular" recruits.
There are other races, like the Eldar (advanced, but dying race), the Necrons (a machine race that wants to destroy all life, also worshipping some chaos gods), the Orks (a plant-based lifeform that has its ability to create weapons build into its genetic code), and the Tau (a technologically advanced empire working for the "Greater Good", uniting several races beside the Tau) and more. 
A powerful force are creatures from "the Warp" - Demons and CHaos gods, worshipped by the "evil" forces like Chaos Marines, Dark Eldar and Necrons.

Both settings seem to have a "law vs chaos" bend, and good and evil are not clearly defined. While worshippers of Chaos are probably mostly evil, that doesn't mean that members of the Empire are always good. Space Marines for example are known to "set examples" by killing off entire populations because of a small group of heretics hiding among them, and the Commissars of the Imperial Army "set examples" among their soldiers by killing anyone not following orders or acting cowardly. Witch Hunters in Warhammer Fantasy often hit the innocent. 

Both settings are obviously pretty dark. 

Dark Heresy focuses on Warhammer 40K characters working for an Inquisitor, investigating rumors of heresy or criminal activities.
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay focuses on typical adventuring party made from people of different careers - Ratcatchers work along side Roadwardens, Soldiers and Wizard Apprentices (or Hedge Wizards), and advanc

Personally, even with Dark Heresy, I find that Warhammer 40K is not so well suited for regular RPG adventuring. 
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay definitely is. Combat is dangerous, and characters will spend a lot of fortune points to avoid getting maimed, crippled or simply killed. And there are no "minions" in Warhammer - superior numbers are deadly. But the whole setting allows for intrigue, investigation, dungeon crawling and everything else you might like in your D&D games, but everything a little grittier. 

The Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay system is not overly complicated and can be understood fast, yet provides enough options. The advancement by careers is very interesting. But I haven't run or played in any long-term Warhammer campaigns, though we had one that lasted several session. If you sometimes want to break out of your favorite D&D edition to see something fresh but not too remote, Warhammer is a good choice. And the adventures we plaed were pretty good.


----------



## jonesy

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Personally, even with Dark Heresy, I find that Warhammer 40K is not so well suited for regular RPG adventuring.



The original Rogue Trader rules work pretty well. I've had some fun campaigns where the players were this one rogue traders recon unit. Mercenaries for a mercenary, if you will. Travel the galaxy, meet strange things, report back to boss, and participate in assaults, heists, avoid the occasional imperial units, and whatnot.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> Hey, since there seems to be at least 1 warhammer fan here, can anyone tell me the difference between Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay and Dark Heresy?
> 
> [Yeah, getting interested in Warhammer the rpg.  Looked up a little bit on Nurgle and found some stuff on mutations, which just looked pretty kickass, and I would like to check out the system, but not sure which is better or even what the difference is...]




Dark Heresy is set in the 40th Millenium, the very far future. Whilst it has a lot of the same themes of the Fantasy game (the battle against Chaos and corruption, endless war etc) the background is very different. In Dark Heresy, the Empire of Mankind is spread amongst the stars and the loyal Chapters of the Adeptus Astartes (the Space Marines) and the Imperial Guard battle on behalf of humanity against Chaos, Orks, Dark Eldar, the Tau, the Necrons, and the creeping menace of the Tyrannids.

Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay is much more like D&D in setting - Orcs, Elves, Dwarves, the Undead, Skaven (the rat-men!), Chaos and various races of Men.

I think the Wikipedia articles on both settings are pretty good.


----------



## jonesy

Tallarn said:


> ...the background is very different...



There's lots more space, and there's bigger guns, but...

The Empire/Bretonnia v The Imperium of Man, Elves v Eldar, Dark Elves v Dark Eldar, Wood Elves v Exodites, Dwarves v Squats, Undead v Necron, Chaos v Chaos, mages v psykers, Orcs v Orks, Goblins v Gretchin, Lizardmen v Tau, perhaps even Skaven v Tyranids...

Details are different, but it's still like two halves of the same coin.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Oh, I freely admit that they are very similar - that's entirely deliberate on the part of GW, of course, so you can play one and go onto the other.

But there are some fairly major differences in the feel of the Battle Games - WH40K is much more about small squad combat, whereas WHFB is massed units in formation.

I've not actually played Dark Heresy, so I can't comment on it, but it sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Mycanid

Huzzah! It rained last evening!

We have had VERY dry weather up here this spring AND summer.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Mycanid said:


> Huzzah! It rained last evening!
> 
> We have had VERY dry weather up here this spring AND summer.




And we all know how much fungi need a water or at least a wet environment... 

I cannot complain about the lack of rain. This is Germany. Norther Germany, in fact.


----------



## Hatmatter

I think the rain is particularly important for Mycanid in order to prevent forest fires where he is. Glad to hear of the August rain.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I'd like to see solid proof of this.




[sblock]
















[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Viva la Gnomes!

Was Snow White their minion?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Among other things.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Among other things.




Reeeeeaallly.  Quite interesting.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Apparently they use her as a cleaning lady and plays her slave wages (so she could pay off that expensive dress they are loaning to her).   Sad thing is, that they feed her scraps and leftovers from the same trough they feed their other animal minions from.


----------



## Blackrat

I actually had the dwarves and Snow White in a D&D game once. Along with Hans from Hans & Gretel and Little Red Riding Hood (who wasn't so little anymore) with her werewolf pet . It took some time for the players to figure out what the hell I was doing...


----------



## Ginnel

*removed for un hive like content*


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> *removed for un hive like content*





Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

Lord Tirian said:


> Cheers, LT.



I had a rant about a post on the front page which was about a specific poster. 

Anywho Americans really can't make chocolate can they  someone in the office went to america and brought back some chocolates  But they also brought back some nice soft mints wrapped in plastic american flags which has a slight toffee taste to them


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> And we all know how much fungi need a water or at least a wet environment...
> 
> I cannot complain about the lack of rain. This is Germany. Norther Germany, in fact.




We just had a sudden rainstorm here in London - cue much laughter from people in the office about people running around in the streets outside with no umbrella.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> ...outside with no umbrella.



There are such people!? After living in the UK for two years, I've made the experience that Britain doesn't have more rain (as people sometimes say), but it rains more often - shortly. It's like Sneak-Attacking Rain.

Of course, Manchester is closer to the Atlantic Coast than London, so that may skew things.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

To quote a Nick Park sketch (creature comforts to be precise) "its very off and onable"

just we don't know who has the switch for it but it is most likely some kind of sadist or possibly Homer Simpson "rain goes on, rain goes off, rain goes on"


----------



## Evilhalfling

I got caught in the rain yesterday. 
After a local record setting 23 consecutive days above 90 degrees - it finally rained.
I knew the temp was supposed to drop, and that that normally comes with rain but the weather folks showed no rain.  For some reason I believed them.  

At  least now  they are saying a week in the 80s rather than straight back up like they originally predicted. 

How is  the hive this week??


----------



## OakwoodDM

Lord Tirian said:


> Of course, Manchester is closer to the Atlantic Coast than London, so that may skew things.




The important thing about Manchester isn't the proximity to the Atlantic but the fact that it's in the North of the country.

After all, everyone knows "It's grim Up North"

Ok, maybe not everyone...


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Viva la Gnomes!
> 
> Was Snow White their minion?




Snow White is the s**t of cartoon fantasy.   She moves in with seven men.  I'm sure she did more than clean and cook.


----------



## megamania

Sorry I have not been posting much.  Between work and EN World not loading in under 5 minutes I have not been here much.

Tommorrow I head out camping.   Back to Grand Isle on Lake Champlain.   I may try to pop in tonight.


----------



## Mycanid

Hatmatter said:


> I think the rain is particularly important for Mycanid in order to prevent forest fires where he is. Glad to hear of the August rain.




Hatmatter!

Hello there!


----------



## Mr. Beef

Blackrat said:


> I actually had the dwarves and Snow White in a D&D game once. Along with Hans from Hans & Gretel and Little Red Riding Hood (who wasn't so little anymore) with her werewolf pet . It took some time for the players to figure out what the hell I was doing...




That sounds too cool for words. 

If I ever run a game (I'm mostly happy from the players side of things.) I'm including in joke stuff like this.


----------



## Hatmatter

Hello Mycanid, you first ed. relic you.

The fairy tale adaptation reminds me a little bit of "Into the Woods," a Broadway show that has all of the fairy tale characters interacting with one another There's a synopsis of it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Into_the_Woods

As to the rpg version of familiar characters it can be fun, the chief baddies I created recently are a group of four retired adventurers who were so successful that they have effectively hoarded all of the land wealth and magic in the land. They don't really get along with each other that well anymore, but they ban together if their wealth/status is threatened as they are primarily motivated by self-interest. My model was the Beatles.


----------



## Blackrat

Mr. Beef said:


> That sounds too cool for words.
> 
> If I ever run a game (I'm mostly happy from the players side of things.) I'm including in joke stuff like this.




Well to give you a bit more detailed synopsis of the game. It was an eberron game and this was a competing adventuring company of the PC's. They were searching for the same Macguffin but for different reasons.

Hans had grown to be a witch-hunting palading of Silver Flame. Very Lawful Stupid, the stereotype of badly played paladin . He had actually ended up killing his own sister when she had started showing signs of witch-craft.

Little Red was now called just "Red", and she wore a red cloak. She too was follower of Silver Flame and was ranger with lycanthropes as her fav.enemy. She had managed to capture a werewolf and change it's alignment. This bugged her paladin "friend" to no end though...

Then was the group's cleric, a beautifull woman with ebon-black hair and pale skin. Can't remember exactly which deity she worshipped but it was one of the nature-deities.

And finally they had a posse of dwarven warriors...


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Howdy Hive, 

I'm back from nearly a year's internet hiatus and thought I'd say hi.  We left Hawaii, moved to Indiana, put a new metal roof on our 1880s church "house," did a few other renovation projects, and now we are in Louisville in an on-campus apartment while my husband attends seminary.  

Not sure if I'll be gainfully employed--other than chasing after our four rug rats and otherwise being a wife and mother--but I sincerely like what I see of Louisville thus far.  Only been here four days, though.  

Anyway, hi, and it sure is neat to be back online and not restricted to the small keypad on my iPhone.  Let ye olde fingers roam the keyboard...


----------



## Steve Jung

Dog Moon said:


> No.  If they were TRUE gnomes, they'd be illusionists.



If they were true gnomes, they'd have minions.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> I had a rant about a post on the front page which was about a specific poster.
> 
> Anywho Americans really can't make chocolate can they  someone in the office went to america and brought back some chocolates  But they also brought back some nice soft mints wrapped in plastic american flags which has a slight toffee taste to them




Let me guess...  A failed sheepherder that conned hundreds of sheep to enter his pen?*

Oh yeah, you should know, the best type of American chocolate is created in small European Themed tourist trap towns and are only available on site.  In other words, don't even try to eat the stuff sold at the malls, chain stores or even at the airport since it will kill you.


*I did not read the secret hive before responding...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Let me guess...  A failed sheepherder that conned hundreds of sheep to enter his pen?*




It's all fun and games until the sheep are genetically engineered and go on a RAMPAGE!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Vorporal bunnies are worse.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg[/ame]


----------



## Dog Moon

Although it would be funny to watch Bunnies and Sheep going at it.  Throw in some Cows for pure awesomeness.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Who's my minion? Is it you? Is it?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Night Hive! Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Dog Moon

Good MORNING, you silly person.


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, it's afternoon now.

And I'm apparently STILL the only one here.


----------



## Blackrat

*sneaks behind doggy*

BOO!


----------



## Dog Moon

*jumps 10 feet into the air, hits head on ceiling, and falls back to the floor*

*rubs injured head*

Didn't see ya coming.  Surprised the heck out of me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Apparently, it was SO surprising that I didn't even register your presence until 30 mins had passed.


----------



## Blackrat

Sneaky I am


----------



## jonesy

The little demon was born on a dreadful day to a horrible family in a stinking pit of a fjord.
This made him an utterly happy little demon.
His family abused him as soon as he was able to crawl, and by the time he could run he'd become the errand boy for all the things they hated doing.
Like flower picking.
He was scared of flowers. They were all pretty and beautiful and innocent.
He was sure they were up to something nasty. So he'd pick them up and plant them in a vase and leave them there to turn into wilted rotten things. The little demon loved wilted rotten things.
One day, a flower picking day, a girl in a flower dress sneaked up behind the little demon and kissed him on the cheek.
He yelped and ran away.
His family chased him back out to the field to get rid of all those hideous flowers.
The little demon crawled through the field very quietly picking flowers as he went, trying to figure out were the girl had gone.
As the night finally turned into a morning he left with such a huge load of flowers it was hard to see ahead.
And so he stumbled on a rock.
All of the flowers flew throught the air in a gracefull arc and landed on the girl who'd been waiting at the entrance to the horrible fjord.
She giggled with happiness as the flowers covered her.
The little demon figured this might distract her and rushed forwards.
He was almost past the girl when she flung out her arms and wrestled him to the ground. Then she hugged him so much he passed out from the monstrous amount of love.
When he finally came to he found himself trapped in an un-loveless marriage.
There he is still, toiling away collecting flowers for the girls little flowershop, arranging them in vases with water and nutrients so they never wither and die.
Poor little demon.


----------



## Dog Moon

That was an, um, interesting, story there Jonesy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dude... she's a succubus!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



Damn, that's pretty compelling.

The third picture looks more like a goblin imo though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh.  If they were real dwarves they would have with oversized Axes, be almost as tall as Snow White, and be perpetually drunk.  

Oh... and they would be Scottish or Danish or German!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Vorporal bunnies are worse.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg



LMAO!

Ohh, thats too damn funny!

EDIT: Okay, I need to download this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> It's all fun and games until the sheep are genetically engineered and go on a RAMPAGE!



 Beware the sheep of war!


----------



## Blackrat

Rat smash!


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Beware the sheep of war!




Heh, I need to restudy my farm animal noises.  I saw this and immediately thought Moo!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Rat smash!




Rat smash!


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Rat smash!




If I was not against anime/manga-hype I'd go all big-eyed and scream "Kawaii"! 

Then again, I might do it anyway and laugh at all the people who think they understand what the word means


----------



## Blackrat

Oh that comic has some uber moments! I can't stop laughing at this: http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=231


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> If I was not against anime/manga-hype I'd go all big-eyed and scream "Kawaii"!
> 
> Then again, I might do it anyway and laugh at all the people who think they understand what the word means




Does it mean something besides 'Cute'?


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Does it mean something besides 'Cute'?




It has quite a bit broader meaning. It actually stands more to a love of parent towards her child than just "cute".

I think I might be much happier if I hadn't been all japan-fan way before it became popular. I stopped being that when it did .


----------



## Dog Moon

I've never been REALLY big into anime, at least not more than any other TV stuff.  I own some series, but I also own some series of American TV.  The only thing exceptional that I could say about me and anime is that I bought a plush Tachikoma which is sitting on my dresser atm.  That thing is just soooo cool!


----------



## Blackrat

I was never into the manga/anime either but I was all over the culture and language at one point. I even took few courses of japanese language... Then it became popular and I found it embarrassing.

But that comic you posted is fun way to spend a couple of hours now... I was bored to death here.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I was never into the manga/anime either but I was all over the culture and language at one point. I even took few courses of japanese language... Then it became popular and I found it embarrassing.
> 
> But that comic you posted is fun way to spend a couple of hours now... I was bored to death here.




Well, I certainly do try to entertain.  

I tend to like anime because there seems to be a larger amount of fantasy and science fiction shows than American TV.  We're a nation of Reality Shows, Comedies, and Cop Shows.  There isn't much else, but some of the anime currently on covers my needs of the genres I enjoy.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Well, I certainly do try to entertain.
> 
> I tend to like anime because there seems to be a larger amount of fantasy and science fiction shows than American TV.  We're a nation of Reality Shows, Comedies, and Cop Shows.  There isn't much else, but some of the anime currently on covers my needs of the genres I enjoy.




Well that's certainly true. And as embarrissing it is for me to admit I actually enjoyed Full Metal Alchemist. I had absolutely no idea what it was really about but it was fun nonetheless...


----------



## Relique du Madde

ack!  *glances up at a swarm of posts*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Well, I certainly do try to entertain.
> 
> I tend to like anime because there seems to be a larger amount of fantasy and science fiction shows than American TV.  We're a nation of Reality Shows, Comedies, and Cop Shows.  There isn't much else, but some of the anime currently on covers my needs of the genres I enjoy.




The main problem with American TV is that too many shows are aimed at the 18 - 35 female demographic which is why there isn't fantasy and science fiction for the most part on tv.  The other problem is that almost no one wants to produce animation suitable for the 12 - 16 and 16+ demographic which isn't comedic in nature.


----------



## Knightfall

Hello Hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Well that's certainly true. And as embarrissing it is for me to admit I actually enjoyed Full Metal Alchemist. I had absolutely no idea what it was really about but it was fun nonetheless...




I don't know why that would be embarrassing.  I liked that show as well and I'M not embarrassed...


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Well that's certainly true. And as embarrissing it is for me to admit I actually enjoyed Full Metal Alchemist. I had absolutely no idea what it was really about but it was fun nonetheless...



Full Metal Alchemist. I love that show. And it was something I only discovered after reading about it on EN World.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

'sup hive? Just got done watching Lost In Space. Great flick.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Danger will Robinson!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Danger will Robinson!



I've seen the movie before (I own it on dvd) and it seems to get better every time I watch it.

Also watched the deleted scenes for the first time. Loved the time bubble with the big Blawp.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> 'sup hive? Just got done watching Lost In Space. Great flick.



And highly underrated.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sort of wanted to see the movie, but unfortunately I never actually got the chance to watch it.



... 

Stupid wireless keyboard!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> And highly underrated.



I also say the same about Galaxy Quest.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I ortof anted tosee the movie but never actualy got the chance to watch it.



DUDE! Rent the freakin' movie already.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I sort of wanted to see the movie, but unfortunately I never actually got the chance to watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Stupid wireless keyboard!




If it makes you feel better, I haven't seen it either.

And wireless keyboard can't be to blame.  MINE works just fine.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I also say the same about Galaxy Quest.



*Fred Kwan:* _[in the engine room during the attack]_ Uh, hi guys. They're telling me that the, uh, engines, they can't take it. The ship is falling apart. Just F.Y.I.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> If it makes you feel better, I haven't seen it either.
> 
> And wireless keyboard can't be to blame.  MINE works just fine.



I refuse to go wireless with my peripherals. If anything I'd like to add an extra USB mouse.


----------



## Knightfall

_[the rock monster chases Nesmith]_ 
*Alexander Dane:* You're just going to have to kill it. 
*Jason Nesmith:* Kill it? Well, I'm open to any suggestions. 
*Tommy Webber:* Go for the eyes, like in episode 22! 
*Jason Nesmith:* He doesn't have any eyes, Tommy! 
*Tommy Webber:* Go for the mouth, then, the throat, his vulnerable spots! 
*Jason Nesmith:* It's a rock! It doesn't have any vulnerable spots!


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I refuse to go wireless with my peripherals. If anything I'd like to add an extra USB mouse.




Man, I LOVE wireless.  Especially since I could sit all the way across the room with my keyboard and mouse and still do stuff without worry about those annoying cords of which I already have too many of.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Stupid wireless keyboard!



I feel your pain. My wireless keyboard died on me several months ago. I've had to go back to using an old style keyboard.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> If it makes you feel better, I haven't seen it either.
> 
> And wireless keyboard can't be to blame.  MINE works just fine.




The whole wireless blame game was because how mangled the post looked (see Rev's reply to my original post).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Man, I LOVE wireless.  Especially since I could sit all the way across the room with my keyboard and mouse and still do stuff without worry about those annoying cords of which I already have too many of.




I love it too, it's just that  every so often my wireless keyboard and mouse refuses to acknowledge my mouse movements/key pressing due to reception hiccups caused by my wireless broadband.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Man, I LOVE wireless.  Especially since I could sit all the way across the room with my keyboard and mouse and still do stuff without worry about those annoying cords of which I already have too many of.



When my dad was alive and using a laptop provided by Altria, they gave him a wireless mouse. Well every once in a while I'd need to use his comp cause my wirless internet signal would putz out. Thing is, I'd be using his mouse, and the signal jst ceased. Several times did the receiver have to be taken out and be plugged back in again. Other times the signal would have to be reset from the receiver (button pressed). Not to mention the amount of money burned on batteries.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> When my dad was alive and using a laptop provided by Altria, they gave him a wireless mouse. Well every once in a while I'd need to use his comp cause my wirless internet signal would putz out. Thing is, I'd be using his mouse, and the signal jst ceased. Several times did the receiver have to be taken out and be plugged back in again. Other times the signal would have to be reset from the receiver (button pressed). Not to mention the amount of money burned on batteries.




Never had that problem.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Damnit double post.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> When my dad was alive and using a laptop provided by Altria, they gave him a wireless mouse. Well every once in a while I'd need to use his comp cause my wirless internet signal would putz out. Thing is, I'd be using his mouse, and the signal jst ceased. Several times did the receiver have to be taken out and be plugged back in again. Other times the signal would have to be reset from the receiver (button pressed). Not to mention the amount of money burned on batteries.





The easy way to fix that problem is to put the wireless broadband on channel 8+.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Never had that problem.



What about batteries?


----------



## Relique du Madde

10 minute delayed double posts... you got to love ENWorld's server lag!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> The easy way to fix that problem is to put the wireless broadband on channel 8+.



Yeah, the problem has been fixed now. I no longer have connection failure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> 10 minute delayed double posts... you got to love ENWorld's server lag!



Thats why the server fundraiser is in place. It seems like its bing replaced every other year.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> What about batteries?




Yeah, but replacing the batteries every 3-4 months doesn't really bother me at all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, but replacing the batteries every 3-4 months doesn't really bother me at all.



It seemed like my dad had to replace 'em every couple of months.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Anyone know the link where users are listed in alphabetical order?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Batman: Batteries.......replacement?  Yes, you should check the batteries in your flashlights and fire alarms at least once every 6 months
Robin: Holy Energizer Bunny Batman! The cat woman replaces her batteries......

Announcer: Sorry for the inconvenience, we're currently experiencing technical difficulties.

Batman: You are correct, the Catwoman's battery expenditure is a quite a dilemma isn't it? Unfortunately, that is a mystery that will have to wait for another day..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Batman: You are correct, the Catwoman's battery expenditure is a quite a dilemma isn't it? Unfortunately, that is a mystery that will have to wait for another day..



You are a sick, sick man relique.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You're the one reading too much into it.  

For all you know Robin could have said that the Catwoman's fire alarms uses up batteries too quickly, which would mean that it has a a faulty connection.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> For all you know Robin could have said that the Catwoman's fire alarms uses up batteries too quickly, which would mean that it has a a faulty connection.



Yeah, but what exactly are the odds of this?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Yeah, but what exactly are the odds of this?




Pretty darn slim, IMO.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Uhm... cheap generic brand batteries?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Uhm... cheap generic brand batteries?



Not Energizer?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I rely on rechargeables for my wireless mouse(s). They go empty faster then regular batteries, I think, but I don't have to buy that many.


----------



## Blackrat

Oy wow! Eventhough I've had the LCD TV for over half a year now, I haven't watched _Advent Children_ with it before. I just did... WOW!!!

I was awestruck when I first saw the movie, but with a big LCD screen it's undescribable.

All I can say is wow! Now that's some frigging CGI, in your face crappy-looking Beowulf.


----------



## Mr. Beef

*Usa. Usa.*

Today in China the United States picked up it's first three medals in a sweep of the Women's Saber Fencing compeition. 

Take that Cuba! You only have one Silver.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mr. Beef said:


> Today in China the United States picked up it's first three medals in a sweep of the Women's Saber Fencing compeition.
> 
> Take that Cuba! You only have one Silver.





Who saids Americans are only proficient in firearms? TAKE THAT WORLD!  WE CAN CUT YOU!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Oy wow! Eventhough I've had the LCD TV for over half a year now, I haven't watched _Advent Children_ with it before. I just did... WOW!!!
> 
> I was awestruck when I first saw the movie, but with a big LCD screen it's undescribable.
> 
> All I can say is wow! Now that's some frigging CGI, in your face crappy-looking Beowulf.




The onl6y think I hated about the movie is how emo-ish and annoying the cry baby badguys were.  I don't care how bad-ass a villian is, as soon as he starts whining about wanting his mother I tend to loose all respect for them as an evil character.   I was expecting Barret to say "Shut up foo! Or I'll kick your @#^, you stupid whiny baby!"


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> The onl6y think I hated about the movie is how emo-ish and annoying the cry baby badguys were.  I don't care how bad-ass a villian is, as soon as he starts whining about wanting his mother I tend to loose all respect for them as an evil character.   I was expecting Barret to say "Shut up foo! Or I'll kick your @#^, you stupid whiny baby!"




Actually, that would have to be "Pull yourself together man!". I just had to start the game itself and after three hours Barret has yelled that to Cloud three times already. And yeah, I kind of agree with you about the whiney baddies. But boy, oh boy, does that movie have awesome CGI


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe it's just me, but what the hell is with Cloud and his Aerith fantasies? Someone really needs to take Cloud aside and slap him in the face and remind him how hot Tiffa is and how she has feelings for him even though he was a complete loser as a SOLDIER before he joined AVALANCHE.*





* Then again, in my game of FFVII Cloud was the ultimate swinger and ended up dating Tiffa then Yuffie.  I tried to make him date Barret but by that point I lost interest.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> But boy, oh boy, does that movie have awesome CGI



Though a bit on the obvious side - but then, it's a CGI movie about _a videogame_. But talking about CGI stuff makes me wanting to see Clone Wars ASAP.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Though a bit on the obvious side - but then, it's a CGI movie about _a videogame_. But talking about CGI stuff makes me wanting to see Clone Wars ASAP.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Gotta agree with you here. I just saw the trailer first time on tv here and it was quite amazing. Only a week more and it's in the theaters here...


----------



## Blackrat

And talking about Star Wars just reminded me that I can't wait to get my hands on Force Unleashed... Still over a month


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh snap! Bernie Mac is dead!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yup.  It's sort of strange how so many good actors have been dying in the last year.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yup.  It's sort of strange how so many good actors have been dying in the last year.



Its a sign.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Its a sign.




of what exactly?


----------



## Blackrat

It is the Hour of the Wolf and I can not sleep. How cruel that even the booze has ran out...

It is the Hour when my best works have been born, yet today there is no flame. How cruel that even the booze has ran out...

It is the Hour of the Sleepless, pacing around alone. How Cruel...


----------



## Blackrat

It is the Hour of the Wolf and I can not sleep. How cruel that even the booze has ran out...

It is the Hour when my best works have been born, yet today there is no flame. How cruel that even the booze has ran out...

It is the Hour of the Sleepless, pacing around alone. How Cruel...


----------



## Mr. Beef

Relique du Madde said:


> Who saids Americans are only proficient in firearms? TAKE THAT WORLD!  WE CAN CUT YOU!



Damn Skippy!

To bad the Summer Olympics takes place during the summer or otherwise we'd own all the other countries in Baseball. 

Today I saw a 85 kilo woman lift 108 kilos over her head and she was from China. That is kind of scary.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Blackrat said:


> It is the Hour of the Wolf and I can not sleep. How cruel that even the booze has ran out...
> 
> It is the Hour when my best works have been born, yet today there is no flame. How cruel that even the booze has ran out...
> 
> It is the Hour of the Sleepless, pacing around alone. How Cruel...



I generally get all my good creative juices going after sundown, but I have so many other things to do around here that I can never get things down. 

Then about 10:30pm-11:00pm I go to bed and wake up about 6:00am the next day. Then everyone is asleep and I can't get all the really good stuff out of my system because I make so much noise.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

ignore this...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> of what exactly?



Of going out of business.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mr. Beef said:


> Today I saw a 85 kilo woman lift 108 kilos over her head and she was from China. That is kind of scary.




Was she hot?  Because if she wasn't then who cares. 

Anyways, Currently, the strongest "woman" on the planet (pound for pound) is this one 16 (17?) year old russian girl that  was able to dead lift like 140kg when she was 13 and weighed 40kg.  If she continued to train, who knows how much she would be able to lift now.


----------



## Dog Moon

I would even take YUFFIE over Aeris, IMO.


----------



## Ginnel

oh oh online comics, anime and computer games my favourites 

http://www.sinfest.net/archive_page.php?comicID=2891

try out that, some are hit or miss but I really love it, its where my avatar was borrowed from (just to make it clear the hand puppet in the cloud is God you never get to see his face)
Ah yeah should add a warning, if you are easily offended do not read it, as it pokes fun of religion quite often.

and on a similar theme

http://pbfcomics.com/?cid=PBF032-Todays_My_Birthday.gif

yet again do not read if you are easily offended 

and some more comic goodness of the surreal kind, its hit or miss but when he hits he hits 

http://bunny-comic.com/?id=28
http://www.bunny-comic.com/?id=34

Regarding Anime I've found a few worth watching

Hellsing
Cowboy Bebop
Samurai Champloo

all of the above are aimed at adults and are amazing.

Bleach
Naruto
One Piece

the above 3 are great cheesy fun in my opinion.

I was actually quite proud of myself when I finally managed to play FF7 from start to finish I'm a big fan of PS1 games and have a reasonable collection of around 30 rare ones including final fantasys, Parappa the Rapper, Kula world Vib ribbon and quite a few more, still really really really want to get hold of and play the first 2 Suikoden games.

On a side note I got epilated last night, reasonably painful but not overly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel, you really should also watch Trigun. It's by the same artist who created Hellsing.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Ginnel, you really should also watch Trigun. It's by the same artist who created Hellsing.



hehe have done forgot about it though 

One of my current D&D characters is called Vash (Dragonborn Fighter), but thats where the similarity ends 

man all these anime I'd nearly forgot I watched

Neon Genesis Evangelion wasn't overly impressed

Full metal was good but like most anime the ending was really disapointing.

Ghost in the Shell stand alone complex, forgot about that its really nifty too

Nadesico was great comedy genius

RahXephon weird but alright


----------



## Blackrat

*pokes the Hive*

Is it still alive?


----------



## Blackrat

Back to the topic of FFVII. Have you guys seen this: http://vgp.legendaryfrog.com/movies_aarb_w.php#


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *pokes the Hive*
> 
> Is it still alive?



ACK! Ye poked me, you foul furried fiend!


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Oh snap! Bernie Mac is dead!



Damn! That's a real shame.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Back to the topic of FFVII. Have you guys seen this: http://vgp.legendaryfrog.com/movies_aarb_w.php#



Damn, if you keep it up and I'm gonna have to sart up a game of FFVII. Its not one of my faves and even though I sunk countless hours into it I never got past disc 1.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Damn! That's a real shame.



I swear I gonna bawl when Steve Martin and Alan Alda go.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I swear I gonna bawl when Steve Martin and Alan Alda go.



Alan Alda had a near death experience a few years ago. I don't remember all the details but he was really close to death. He wrote a book about it.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Damn, if you keep it up and I'm gonna have to sart up a game of FFVII. Its not one of my faves and even though I sunk countless hours into it I never got past disc 1.




Muah-hah-hah-haa... My nefarious plan is coming to fruition... Or whatever... I decided to finally tackle the Emerald Weapon. It will take me about 100-200 hours of level grinding to manage that but this time I'll finally do it.

And since you never got past disc 1, you prolly have no idea what I'm talking about?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Alan Alda had a near death experience a few years ago. I don't remember all the details but he was really close to death. He wrote a book about it.



Never Have Your Dog Stuffed: And Other Things I've Learned. Yeah I'd eventually like to buy and read it.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Muah-hah-hah-haa... My nefarious plan is coming to fruition... Or whatever... I decided to finally tackle the Emerald Weapon. It will take me about 100-200 hours of level grinding to manage that but this time I'll finally do it.
> 
> And since you never got past disc 1, you prolly have no idea what I'm talking about?




I found an online guide and beat everything in the game whilst I was at university - it took a while of grinding through Chocobo training but it was worth it.


----------



## megamania

'allo Hive.  I'm back from another family camping trip.    Not too bad.   Lots of Kayaking, walking and food!

Now its time to knuckle down for winter.  Sigh.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I found an online guide and beat everything in the game whilst I was at university - it took a while of grinding through Chocobo training but it was worth it.




Yeah. Quadra-magic, Knights of the Round, and Mimic materias all leveled pretty high should do it... Last time I got bored before I managed that though... This time I'm going to do it ... Damn the Emerald Weapon, it's one bad bugger. Prolly the most frustrating enemy in FF series. Omega & Ultima from FFVIII were nothing compared to the sheer annoyance of Emerald


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I swear I gonna bawl when Steve Martin and Alan Alda go.




Hate to say it but they ain't very young either.  Both are in their 60's.  Or even low 70's.   Next years Deadpool begins....


----------



## megamania

Time to go to the store 

Don't work at Mack today.  That restarts tommorrow.  

Wife has a doctors appointment today for some lumps 

Hoping its nothing but I know she is scared and frankly I'm worried.  Later.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. Quadra-magic, Knights of the Round, and Mimic materias all leveled pretty high should do it... Last time I got bored before I managed that though... This time I'm going to do it ... Damn the Emerald Weapon, it's one bad bugger. Prolly the most frustrating enemy in FF series. Omega & Ultima from FFVIII were nothing compared to the sheer annoyance of Emerald




Maxed out Knights of the Round and three maxed out Mimics and it doesn't look so tough. 

Enjoy! and let us know when you've done it.


----------



## Mycanid

Woohoo!

Good morning Hivers!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Good morning Hivers!



Well somone's in a good mood.


----------



## Mycanid

Reveille said:


> Well somone's in a good mood.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


>



 New adversary for my world, The Snickering Myconid.


----------



## Mycanid

Reveille said:


> New adversary for my world, The Snickering Myconid.




Now there's an idea ... Whoulda thought? 

Hows things with you today Rev?


----------



## Blackrat

*Takes out all the kettles and pots and arranges them in a semicircle. Pulls out two big spoons and starts banging the kettles*

Woot! I'm a rock-star! Who will join my band?!


----------



## Mycanid

Blackrat said:


> *Takes out all the kettles and pots and arranges them in a semicircle. Pulls out two big spoons and starts banging the kettles*
> 
> Woot! I'm a rock-star! Who will join my band?!


----------



## Mycanid

Seriously though ... howdy BlackRat


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> New adversary for my world, The Snickering Myconid.


----------



## Blackrat

Mycanid said:


> Seriously though ... howdy BlackRat




Hi. Just finished cleaning the kitchen. Been at it the whole day. I mean really cleaning. Scrubbed the frigging stove even... Damn that was some work...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


>




You know, with the almost-black background, that gif looks like it's doing something very non-grandma-friendly ...


----------



## Mycanid

Blackrat said:


> Hi. Just finished cleaning the kitchen. Been at it the whole day. I mean really cleaning. Scrubbed the frigging stove even... Damn that was some work...




You Finnished it though, yes? 

Heh heh ... one of these days BlackRat is gonna chop up the poor ole shroom if I keep up with all these stupid puns.


----------



## Blackrat

Mycanid said:


> You Finnished it though, yes?




Nah, I'm all out of booze so I couldn't Finnish it


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *Takes out all the kettles and pots and arranges them in a semicircle. Pulls out two big spoons and starts banging the kettles*
> 
> Woot! I'm a rock-star! Who will join my band?!



_*Plays jazz riff on his trumpet*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


>



 Whats with the goomba?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh no not the jazz hands!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh no not the jazz hands!




Jazz hands baby, jazz hands 

Th KYOT in me wants to be freed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You have a Coyote in you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Whats with the goomba?




I think it's trying to seduce Mycanid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You have a Coyote in you?



Its my totem spirit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I think it's trying to seduce Mycanid.



It ain't doin' a very good job.


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:


> I think it's trying to seduce Mycanid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


>




_Tweet, tweet....._


----------



## Steve Jung

megamania said:


> Time to go to the store
> 
> Don't work at Mack today.  That restarts tommorrow.
> 
> Wife has a doctors appointment today for some lumps
> 
> Hoping its nothing but I know she is scared and frankly I'm worried.  Later.



Oh wow. I hope it's nothing serious, megamania. Good luck.


----------



## megamania

I'm back.


Seems like I'm saying that a lot lately.


Wife is fine.  Staff infections from using a bad razor to do her underarms.  We were wondering on the odds of two married adults both getting Hodgekins Disease.   She'll be fine within a few weeks.   Just a bit hairy..... very natural 

Went shopping for the kids today.  Daughter got her ears pierced (again).  Went to the store I often get DnD and found nothing of interest.  No Heroclix of interest.  No Comicbook TPB of enough interest to spend 20+ dollars on.  Sigh..... I miss 3.5 publications.

Got home and found an e-bay package and Auggie's shipment had arrived Yah!

A few Starwars critters, a few Hero Clix and a small handful of DDM figures.  Hellwasps, Warforged and riders.


----------



## Dog Moon

Attaaaaaack of the killer Goombas!
Attaaaaaack of the killer Goombas!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> You have a Coyote in you?




Coyote Ugly yo, Coyote Ugly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Coyote Ugly yo, Coyote Ugly.



And a damn good flick to boot! 

I'm guilty of watching it recently.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Attaaaaaack of the killer Goombas!
> Attaaaaaack of the killer Goombas!


----------



## Dog Moon

Ahhhhhhh!

*runs away*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Ahhhhhhh!
> 
> *runs away*




ROFL!!! Lol.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon's back, and he's brought his posse with him.  *Growl*  Sends the Goombas running away as he jumps on their heads!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Why are you all so scared? First the smiley thing, now the Goombas...

Trust me, they just want to play...


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Why are you all so scared? First the smiley thing, now the Goombas...
> 
> Trust me, they just want to play...




Yeah, until they try to EAT YOUR BRAINS!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, until they try to EAT YOUR BRAINS!




Speaking of eating brains, I need sustenance.

I'm gonna grab a bow of Special K Fruit & Yogurt watch some MASH and call it a night.

Later hivers!


----------



## megamania

Crash and Burn


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, until they try to EAT YOUR BRAINS!




Yes, but that's just one of their games. They don't really need to heat your brains, it's just one of their pasttimes - like we eat sweets, for example. 

It's like with Trolls - they love to play a variant of soccer, traditionally using human heads. It's a harmless little fun game for them, it's just that humans seem to be a bit picky about it.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Speaking of eating brains, I need sustenance.
> 
> I'm gonna grab a bow of Special K Fruit & Yogurt
> Later hivers!




Eating brain?!?   Looks more like feeding your brain........


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Yes, but that's just one of their games. They don't really need to heat your brains, it's just one of their pasttimes - like we eat sweets, for example.
> 
> It's like with Trolls - they love to play a variant of soccer, traditionally using human heads. It's a harmless little fun game for them, it's just that humans seem to be a bit picky about it.




Funny how defensive we get........


----------



## megamania

Hate to type and run but time for work.   Back to Mack tonight also.....


----------



## Blackrat

Ninjas are attacking!

Lucky I have protection:





Woot! Lol-cat invasion!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Argh, lolcats.

Where are the loldogs when you need them?

Besides, everyone knows that pirates can beat ninjas because:

Pirates are mammals
Pirates go "ARRRRRR!" all the time
The purpose of pirates is to sink ships and kill people


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Argh, lolcats.
> 
> Where are the loldogs when you need them?
> 
> Besides, everyone knows that pirates can beat ninjas because:
> 
> Pirates are mammals
> Pirates go "ARRRRRR!" all the time
> The purpose of pirates is to sink ships and kill people




I still say vikings are better. They have greatswords in addition to those pirate qualities ...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I still say vikings are better. They have greatswords in addition to those pirate qualities ...




Go Vikings!  Crush the Packers!

Oh wait, you didn't mean the football team, did you?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Viking ninjas!

Although if you want some really good Viking Kitten action, go take a look at this link:

http://www.rathergood.com/gaybar/

Warning! Best appreciated with volume turned up! Tallarn Productions take no responsibility for what happens once you've listened/watched this!


----------



## jonesy

Tallarn said:


> Where are the loldogs when you need them?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7TTk_0XYn4]Anybody remember Fraggle Rock?[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Argh, lolcats.
> 
> Where are the loldogs when you need them?
> 
> Besides, everyone knows that pirates can beat ninjas because:
> 
> Pirates are mammals
> Pirates go "ARRRRRR!" all the time
> The purpose of pirates is to sink ships and kill people




Pirates love Linex


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Pirates love Linex
> <snip>




 Bloody Brilliant!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Anybody remember Fraggle Rock?




Yes, I do. Fondly. 

I also remember a very attractive girl in my "high school"* times that always reminded me of them because of the way she wore their hair... 

Of course, "high school" is not what we Germans call it... It was my time in the "Oberstufe". [/German Education System Education]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Yes, I do. Fondly.




I just rediscovered it this morning. Totally forgot all about until I saw the picture of the trash heap at wikipedia. That I remember. Might have to buy season one next month.


----------



## megamania

People think I lived a deprived childhood since I have never seen an episode of Seasame Street or Fraggle Rock.   I did get more than my share of Mummet Show however.


Gotta love animal.


----------



## megamania

Not much new here.  Hoping to free up some money to give here for a faster system.  However, two car insurances and two family vacations back to back has made money tight. (and can't forget Auggie's either)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I did get more than my share of Mummet Show however.



 Mummet or Muppet?


----------



## megamania

Until later-   cya Hive.   Time to go to Mack and play with hot plastic.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Mummet or Muppet?




Meant Muppet.   Howwwwever..... the undead versions are known as mummets.   Nasty things with their mummet rot disease....


----------



## megamania

Also think I am overdue for a new avatar......  Big Blue Bigfoot is getting old.....


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


>




priceless......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lots of spending money this month. I finally decided on the following:

Pathfinder Chronicles: Classic Monsters Revisited
Pathfinder Chronicles: Gazetteer
Pathfinder Chronicles: Guide To Darkmoon Vale
Pathfinder Chronicles: Guide to Korvosa
Dungeons & Dragons For Dummies
Dungeon Master For Dummies
EB City of Stormreach
EB Dragonmarked
EB Magic of Eberron
EB Player's Guide to Eberron
EB Races of Eberron
EB Secrets of Xen'drik
EB Sharn: City of Towers
EB Five Nations
FR Shining South

Batman Begins (Limited Edition Gift Set)
Batman Collection DVD 3-Pack (Mask of the Phantasm 1993 / SubZero 1998)
Batman Superman Movie (World’s Finest) [1997]
Friday The 13th: The Series Season 1


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Also think I am overdue for a new avatar......  Big Blue Bigfoot is getting old.....



It'd take some getting used to. You are the only user with a blue foot avatar so its easy to recognize you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> priceless......



It is a cute puppy.


----------



## Mycanid

Afternoon folks.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Lots of spending money this month. I finally decided on the following:
> 
> Pathfinder Chronicles: Classic Monsters Revisited
> Pathfinder Chronicles: Gazetteer
> Pathfinder Chronicles: Guide To Darkmoon Vale
> Pathfinder Chronicles: Guide to Korvosa
> Dungeons & Dragons For Dummies
> Dungeon Master For Dummies
> EB City of Stormreach
> EB Dragonmarked
> EB Magic of Eberron
> EB Player's Guide to Eberron
> EB Races of Eberron
> EB Secrets of Xen'drik
> EB Sharn: City of Towers
> EB Five Nations
> FR Shining South
> 
> Batman Begins (Limited Edition Gift Set)
> Batman Collection DVD 3-Pack (Mask of the Phantasm 1993 / SubZero 1998)
> Batman Superman Movie (World’s Finest) [1997]
> Friday The 13th: The Series Season 1




Daaaaang, that's a lot of stuff.  Wish I could afford to do that.  I've wanted the Classic Monsters Revisited for several months now, but I'm still too broke.  

I see no Warhammer books for you.    I actually plan on purchasing one or two eventually.  There's a book on the Chaos Gods, I saw, that's really neat looking, IMO.  Info about the cults, monsters, and [best yet] mutations and cool stuff like that which has some cool flavor and stuff I might yoink for my current campaign setting.

Warhammer 40k seems like an interesting idea for me that I sort of want to try out eventually.  PLUS, for these books, the art looks neat.  I'm a big art fan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I see no Warhammer books for you.    I actually plan on purchasing one or two eventually.  There's a book on the Chaos Gods, I saw, that's really neat looking, IMO.  Info about the cults, monsters, and [best yet] mutations and cool stuff like that which has some cool flavor and stuff I might yoink for my current campaign setting.



I do plan on purchasing the Warhammer core book and maybe Dark Heresy either next month or Q1 2009.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:
			
		

> EB Dragonmarked
> EB Magic of Eberron
> EB Player's Guide to Eberron
> EB Races of Eberron
> EB Secrets of Xen'drik
> FR Shining South
> EB Five Nations



Actually these books I plan to get on the second hand market for about $14 or less.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Lots of spending money this month. I finally decided on the following:
> 
> Pathfinder Chronicles: Classic Monsters Revisited
> Pathfinder Chronicles: Gazetteer
> Pathfinder Chronicles: Guide To Darkmoon Vale
> Pathfinder Chronicles: Guide to Korvosa
> Dungeons & Dragons For Dummies
> Dungeon Master For Dummies
> EB City of Stormreach
> EB Dragonmarked
> EB Magic of Eberron
> EB Player's Guide to Eberron
> EB Races of Eberron
> EB Secrets of Xen'drik
> EB Sharn: City of Towers
> EB Five Nations
> FR Shining South
> 
> Batman Begins (Limited Edition Gift Set)
> Batman Collection DVD 3-Pack (Mask of the Phantasm 1993 / SubZero 1998)
> Batman Superman Movie (World’s Finest) [1997]
> Friday The 13th: The Series Season 1




And I was worried that I spend too much money on RPG and DVDs!  Of course, I haven't looked into the secondary market yet, but then I also don't reach your amount of spending, I suppose. (Though today, I bought 5 movies, though most of them where at 8-10 €.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


>




Wow... put in a different context it might be grandma unfriendly.  Then again, I don't think Eric's Grandma was perverted as to take that in an inappropriate way....



which means I must be messed up in the head for even going there...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Speaking of grandmas, my grandama is starting to loose it.  Today my mom called her askign aout medicine she needs to send over and my grandma didn't recognize my mom's voice, and didn't know she needed medicine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> And I was worried that I spend too much money on RPG and DVDs!




When I'm at home and not surfing EnWorld all I ever do is watch tv or work on my homebrew. So books and dvds is what my spending money goes towards. I very rarely buy a new video game (the last one I boought was Jaws Unleashed back in May), a stuffed animal (see my avatar) or anything else (mainly posters or music cds). Thats pretty much all I buy if I'm not gifting my fiancée or her two daughters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:


>



Now thats how you get pinkeye.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive.


----------



## Ginnel

Morning  I just finished reading the GSL revision thread and had a big bowl of porridge with golden syrup hmmmmmm.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Afternoon, Hive.

I had home-made courgette cakes for lunch, which were pleasant but not very exciting.

I did, however, see WALL-E last night at the cinema and it was wonderful.


----------



## Blackrat

Update on my progress with FFVII. Just before entering Wutai I was able to get Aeris' final limit break. Never done that before and for the first time in my half-a-dozen playthroughs, I'm sad that Aeris is gone. Her Final Limit is too cool.

Now at 20 & 1/2 hours I'm through Disc 1. On my way to the northern crater...


----------



## Dog Moon

Aw man, seeing Iron Kingdoms not going to 4e is NOT a good way to start off the day.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon is not being entertained by the Hive.  Dog Moon's attitude is shifting towards Unhappy.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:


> Dog Moon is not being entertained by the Hive.  Dog Moon's attitude is shifting towards Unhappy.




Man ... I found a dead man's foot growing in one of our rose gardens.

Interesting.


----------



## Dog Moon

Weird.  Did you find any other body parts from this dead man?

Or is that some sort of plant/weed I don't know about?


----------



## Mycanid

Sorry about that ...

Here is an image of it:






It is a type of mushroom (of course).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Update on my progress with FFVII. Just before entering Wutai I was able to get Aeris' final limit break. Never done that before and for the first time in my half-a-dozen playthroughs, I'm sad that Aeris is gone. Her Final Limit is too cool.
> 
> Now at 20 & 1/2 hours I'm through Disc 1. On my way to the northern crater...




ARRGH! Now you've done it. You've broken my will; I'll be starting up a game of FFVII tonight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Aw man, seeing Iron Kingdoms not going to 4e is NOT a good way to start off the day.



It makes my day, as there is now a light at the end of the tunnel that the 3E books will be reprinted. I've been wanting thm for quite some time but have been SOL due to their inflated prices on the secondary market.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> It makes my day, as there is now a light at the end of the tunnel that the 3E books will be reprinted. I've been wanting thm for quite some time but have been SOL due to their inflated prices on the secondary market.




Heh, that's why I bought them when they first came out.  Only books I don't own by them are the Adventure Trilogy [apparently, despite the fact that their world ideas are neat and cool, their adventure-making skills aren't that great, from what I've heard] and the Port of Five-Fingers.

I even bought their card game they put out.  Pity their minis aren't so expensive and unpainted or I'm sure I would have bought a LOT of those by now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Already logged 3½ of game time on FFVII, but I needed a dinner break.

Whats happening Dog Moon?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Video Game Worst Spoiler EVAR alert:



Sepiroth kills Aerith.    Heh.  I loved it how back in the day the commercials basically gave away the plot point.



Funny thing is, I never had any interest in buying Crisis Core because of the whole "I already knows how the game ends" aspect of the game.  True they added in several new characters, but sadly they only are retcons to make an interesting plot out of a "eh" story.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So I decided today that I'm going to buy a kindle next year. Hopefully version 2.0 will be available by the time I want to commit.


----------



## Dog Moon

Huh.  Female prisoners are funny.  Seems like most of the time when freed, they cling to first person who opens the door and won't let go.  OR, they cling to the first, somewhat attractive male who comes along.

First prisoner detailed in the Scales of War AP from WoTC.  "She hysterically clings to whichever PC comes through the door from room 15 first. She does anything that PC says without question, and she looks for approval from that PC if someone else tries to give her even an innocuous order."

I think I've done that twice.  Once was due to another adventure and the person was female.  Second time decided to have fun and made it a Troll.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I think I've done that twice.  Once was due to another adventure and the person was female.  Second time decided to have fun and made it a Troll.



ROFL!!! Thats too funny. I suppose thats where those pesky half-trolls come from.  

On a different note having to go for bloodwork sucks. I have to start fasting in an hour and a half.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> ROFL!!! Thats too funny. I suppose thats where those pesky half-trolls come from.




Actually, surprisingly, the group didn't do anything with the troll.  They just kept it back at home and occasionally fed it living livestock.  Well, at least until they released a special gas which existed in the Banewarrens and the Troll became a Vampire.  He kept the area as his lair and at night went out for fresh blood.  Players never really seemed to pay attention to my occasional 'he looks a little paler than normal' or 'he doesn't really feel like going outside today'.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> ROFL!!! Thats too funny. I suppose thats where those pesky half-trolls come from.
> 
> On a different note having to go for bloodwork sucks. I have to start fasting in an hour and a half.




Been there...done that.    Always enjoyed the meal right after however.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Been there...done that.    Always enjoyed the meal right after however.




Its just that I only go once a year, though a little earlier this year. That plus the sensation of the needle being in my arm persists for like an hour afterwards.


----------



## Dog Moon

I try to stay away from those icky needles.


----------



## Darkness

Ah, needles.

When I was little, I got bitten by some dangerous bug and the doc had to give me a _frikkin' huge_ injection, veeery slooowly, in order to prevent permanent damage. Took several minutes and hurt like hell.

As well, when the army tested my health back when I was 18 (mandatory for Austrian males), the guy taking my blood for testing did a poor job and the wound was pretty big, for a puncture wound, and persisted for much longer than it should have.

Good times.


----------



## Dog Moon

I had to go get a shot for some reason when I was younger.  Can't remember why.  ANYWAY, while they were getting ready for it, someone looked at the chart and saw ANOTHER shot I needed.  Oh man, I tensed up horribly and then they proceeded to give me a shot in each arm [not simultaneously though...].  My arms were both literally sore for the next like 2 days.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I try to stay away from those icky needles.



You do go for yor yearly check ups though, right?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Needles suck.


Especially big ones.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> You do go for yor yearly check ups though, right?




Nope.  No insurance.  Haven't been to the Doctor since maybe '99.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Nope.  No insurance.  Haven't been to the Doctor since maybe '99.



Thats bad, I mean really bad.

You might want to get yourself to nearest free clinic to see what they can do for you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just had my last meal for the day; thai chicken and rice with a cup of coffee. 

I swear lately I've been getting coffee cravings something fierce. Its gotta be the sweet vanilla flavor.


----------



## Dog Moon

Isn't it like 10pm there?  Seems weird eating that late.

Or is it 9pm?  I forget.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Isn't it like 10pm there?  Seems weird eating that late.
> 
> Or is it 9pm?  I forget.




Its a quarter after 10. I wake up really late anyway (10 am). 2 cups of coffee for breakfast, than three meals following in 3 to 4 hour intervals, sometimes a yogurt before going to bed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, THOUGHT there was only a 2 hour difference.  My roommate does something very similar.  Has like 4-5 small meals every day.  I tend to get about 2 meals per day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Okay, THOUGHT there was only a 2 hour difference.  My roommate does something very similar.  Has like 4-5 small meals every day.  I tend to get about 2 meals per day.



The thing to remember is that Arizona is the only state that does not observe daylight savings.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> The thing to remember is that Arizona is the only state that does not observe daylight savings.




If only some state would decide to go an hour ahead of the rest of the country... that would be cool.I'm just surprised that someone in San Fransisco didn't think about trying to get that initiative passed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> If only some state would decide to go an hour ahead of the rest of the country...



Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of the atomic clock?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope because they would be so progressive that they realize that time is meaningless  and that the atomic clock is a flawed contraption that bounds humanity to a linear mono-faceted view of reality.  

If we truly want to explore space we must throw "time" out of the space/time continuum, and except that reality is multi-dimensional and and exists in a quantum-continuum, then things would be gravy.

[/takes off tin hat]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope because they would be so progressive that they realize that time is meaningless  and that the atomic clock is a flawed contraption that bounds humanity to a linear mono-faceted view of reality.
> 
> If we truly want to explore space we must throw "time" out of the space/time continuum, and except that reality is multi-dimensional and and exists in a quantum-continuum, then things would be gravy.
> 
> [/takes off tin hat]




 Whate the hell are you toking and why aren't you sharing?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm watching Chris Angel right now.... so reality means little due to his stoner-esque-new-aged-metaphysical-mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm watching Chris Angel right now.... so reality means little due to his stoner-esque-new-aged-metaphysical-mumbo-jumbo.



_Paging Dr. Phil, theres a cosmonaut in room one. _


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> The thing to remember is that Arizona is the only state that does not observe daylight savings.




I don't even know how that's possible.  All states should either do it or don't do it.

Arizona is weird.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_blasted double post._


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I don't even know how that's possible.  All states should either do it or don't do it.
> 
> Arizona is weird.



Years ago we used to be on it, but then for some reason went off.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Years ago we used to be on it, but then for some reason went off.




See, that makes even LESS sense!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> See, that makes even LESS sense!




Think about this... places in the Southern Hemisphere use a totally different Daylight Savings time then the Hemisphere so that places that are in the same time zone can have totally different times depending on what country and which side of the equator you are one.


----------



## Dog Moon

So anyone else looking forward to checking out the Pathfinder RPG Beta out today?

Or is everyone pretty much 3.5 or 4e?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> So anyone else looking forward to checking out the Pathfinder RPG Beta out today?
> 
> Or is everyone pretty much 3.5 or 4e?




I'm waiting for amazon to fulfill my campaign setting and rulebook order for Pathfinder.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Update on my progress with FFVII. Just before entering Wutai I was able to get Aeris' final limit break. Never done that before and for the first time in my half-a-dozen playthroughs, I'm sad that Aeris is gone. Her Final Limit is too cool.
> 
> Now at 20 & 1/2 hours I'm through Disc 1. On my way to the northern crater...




That was a beautiful moment in the game, handled really well.

Though it did leave me wondering why someone didn't just get some scuba gear and go after the damn White Mana...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> That was a beautiful moment in the game, handled really well.
> 
> Though it did leave me wondering why someone didn't just get some scuba gear and go after the damn White Mana...




Because that would have been too convenient not to mention how much of a railroading rat bastard the Game's GM was at that scene.  Did anyone try using a cure Materia to stop Cloud from being hypnotised?  Nope.  Did cloud get tackled when he was trying to attack Aerith? Nope.  Did someone try to push Aerith out of the way when they say Sepiroth falling down towards her for like 30 seconds?  Nope. Did anyopne try to mess Sepiroth up immediately after the sword went through Aerith and right before he pulled it out of her corpse?  Nope.  Instead they were forced to watch a conversation between him and Cloud which lasted long enough for Sepiroth cast Fly and summon a Jenovah monster.

Thats not even mentioning the fact that they decided NOT to use a pheonix down on her like every other time she died as a result of violence.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> So anyone else looking forward to checking out the Pathfinder RPG Beta out today?
> 
> Or is everyone pretty much 3.5 or 4e?




I am sticking with 4e and don't really see the point in a company suddenly deciding to go their own way on this. I think by not sticking to either 3e or 4e they'll just end up with a dwindling fan-base and eventually go bust - no matter how good their product is.

4e is an excellent game, IMO, and instead of trying to compete with it they'd have been better off joining the group of companies lobbying for the changes to the GSL.


----------



## Mycanid

*sigh*

gonna be a LOONNNGGGG day ...


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:


> I am sticking with 4e and don't really see the point in a company suddenly deciding to go their own way on this. I think by not sticking to either 3e or 4e they'll just end up with a dwindling fan-base and eventually go bust - no matter how good their product is.
> 
> 4e is an excellent game, IMO, and instead of trying to compete with it they'd have been better off joining the group of companies lobbying for the changes to the GSL.




I assume that if Paizo realized that their Pathfinder RPG system was going to bomb, they would either do something to fix it or simply switch over to 4e.  Enough people talk about the quality of Paizo that if PRPG was gonna fail and they did switch to 4e, I believe there'd be enough money for them to survive well.

Although I'm apparently one of those silly people that is subscribed to the Adventure Paths even though we no longer run 3x.  Good storyline and good art/maps go along with.  With Asmor's monster programs, I'm finding that conversions are fairly simple, though it'll take me a few more game sessions to figure out what appropriate damage should be.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> I am sticking with 4e and don't really see the point in a company suddenly deciding to go their own way on this. I think by not sticking to either 3e or 4e they'll just end up with a dwindling fan-base and eventually go bust - no matter how good their product is.
> 
> 4e is an excellent game, IMO, and instead of trying to compete with it they'd have been better off joining the group of companies lobbying for the changes to the GSL.





3.X was a renaissance.  4e is baroque. 

The game industry needs a pathfinder-esque product that is jointly created/supported by the fans and multiple game companies.


----------



## Dog Moon

One of my friends and I are working on combining what we think are the best parts of 3e and 4e.  We figure Pathfinder could give us some additional ideas.


----------



## Ginnel

hmm a few beers drank and a few more to drink, what to do what to do?

In terms of pathfinder, I'll probably look at my friends copy seeing as he has every single WotC 3.5 book going (probably 3.0 too) and all the paizo adventure paths.
He got slightly Narked when we were in his adventure on Wednesday he's running an old desert one about a powerful Efreet locked up and a powerful Djinn with an oasis of the white palm in it, we were at a ruined temple and instead of trying to walk past the pillar of zappy beams we walked around and hopped up over the wall.

erm that went slightly off topic, anywho the friend above is running two campaigns, The aforementioned one which I think is Mystara but in 3.5 12th-13th level there and, Rise of the Runelords 3rd Level there, also one there is a 4th edition game running where we are 3rd level too. (If it was up to me I'd be playing 4th edition in all 3 campaigns although I'm trying to make combat more interesting by jumping off nearly everything I can find and onto the bad guys, Playing a monk/drunken master and a rogue in the aforementioned 3.5 games)


----------



## Ginnel

For something to do, my twin bro and me are playing D&D online stormreach, for the free 10 day trial while we both have a week off work, tis alright not great but it whiles away a fun few hours and doesn't cost a penny.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow ... this is going faster than expected. 

What?

Oh ... hello hive!


----------



## Ginnel

Ello! *pounces around the hive*


----------



## Mycanid

Ginnel said:


> Ello! *pounces around the hive*




POUNCES around the hive? 






Hello to you to Ginnel.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So frisky...


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> So frisky...



Its the alkymahol!!

and this is a Tachikoma 

http://www.2dayblog.com/images/2008/march/tachikoma_1.jpg

hmm got the end theme stuck in my head now Lithium Flower, available on all good youtubes.

Tiggers ain't got nothing on me *bounces off*


----------



## Dog Moon

Ginnel said:


> Its the alkymahol!!
> 
> and this is a Tachikoma
> 
> http://www.2dayblog.com/images/2008/march/tachikoma_1.jpg
> 
> hmm got the end theme stuck in my head now Lithium Flower, available on all good youtubes.
> 
> Tiggers ain't got nothing on me *bounces off*




Crap, all you had to do was say Lithium Flower and the song pops into my head.

Now I must go play it.

And I don't have what's in that image, but I DO have one of these:


----------



## Dog Moon

Was funny too, cause the package got sent to my mother's house.  She opened it and was like wtf is this?  She then saw my name on the package.  Called me up and said basically 'your, whatever this stuff thing is is here.'


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh dude, I totally reached the 6k mark in posts!  Woohoo!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have the small tachikomas from the special edition dvds.. My favorite was the black one, problem is one of the legs went missing during my last room arrangement. 

Armless leg-less tachikomas makes the laughing man a sad panda.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:


> Oh dude, I totally reached the 6k mark in posts!  Woohoo!




Welcome to 4th level ... err ...  ... at least according to 3.5 rules.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wow, slow day for the hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Wow, slow day for the hive.




Recently, it's basically like a slow EXISTENCE for the Hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The hive isn't slow it's just resting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Recently, it's basically like a slow EXISTENCE for the Hive.



Blasphemy. The hive always prevails.

Anyway, more FFVII now. Will be back later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Anyway, more FFVII now. Will be back later.




That evil game is corrupting the posting efficiency of the hive!  We must kill Aerith... again... and again.... and you guest it, one more time!  We must kill her until she is rendered unplayable then we must kill Sepiroth...

Damn FFVII... it's trying to brainwash me now..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn FFVII... it's trying to brainwash me now..



Come on, play the game, you know you want to.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Must fight urge.....   must play Dirge of Cerberus even though it's a shoddy excuse of a 3rd person shooter.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> That evil game is corrupting the posting efficiency of the hive!  We must kill Aerith... again... and again.... and you guest it, one more time!  We must kill her until she is rendered unplayable then we must kill Sepiroth...
> 
> Damn FFVII... it's trying to brainwash me now..




Nah, let's kill Dracula. At least he always comes back so we can kill him again.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

What's this FFVII stuff you guys keep talking about?  

Mustrum "Never played a Final Fantasy Game" Ridcully


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blasphemy!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> What's this FFVII stuff you guys keep talking about?
> 
> Mustrum "Never played a Final Fantasy Game" Ridcully




That particular one came out at just the right time, and was of a high quality - particularly since it marked, I think, the first time a FF game moved into polygons rather than sprites.

Plus the story was EXCELLENT.


----------



## megamania

The world is crazy..... or is it I'm crazy........


Saw film stills of the upcoming Watchmen movie.   Very true to the comic so far.   Director is hoping to keep it true to the comic but reliezes some subjects can't be used.....  Some Rorshashec's (SP) and Comedian's origins and private life stuff I suspect.

Not much happening here either.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> That particular one came out at just the right time, and was of a high quality - particularly since it marked, I think, the first time a FF game moved into polygons rather than sprites.
> 
> Plus the story was EXCELLENT.




Am I right in the assumption that Final Fantasy was or possibly even still is limited to video game consoles, which is why I never looked into them...

The only Final Fantasy I know was the movie, which had nice animation but a story and setting that left a lot to be desired for me...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Am I right in the assumption that Final Fantasy was or possibly even still is limited to video game consoles, which is why I never looked into them...



FF VII was released for PC as well, SO THERE ARE NO EXCUSES!  GameStar even had a walkthrough (that I still have), back then!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> FF VII was released for PC as well, SO THERE ARE NO EXCUSES!  GameStar even had a walkthrough (that I still have), back then!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Pah. In the past few months I bought the following PC games: 
- Universe at War
- Perry Rhodan
- Need for Speed: Most Wanted
- Assassins Creed
- Guild Wars & Nightfall
- Supreme Commander

Guess which ones I played more then, say 4 hours? 

Hint 1: [sblock]It was the cheapest on the list.[/sblock]
Hint 2: [sblock]It is not among the lower half of the list.[/sblock]
Hint 3: [sblock]It's not an (MMO)RPG[/sblock]
Hint 4: [sblock]It's not a adventure[/sblock]
Hint 5: [sblock]It's not a strategy game[/sblock]

Solution:
[sblock]Need for Speed. That was a fun game. Just drive as fast as you can. A simple yet entertaining game concept...
[/sblock]

Of course, it wasn't always that bad. I used to have less money, but more time, so I could play some games several times. But even then, there were quite a few games I didn't play through. I never did this when I was still a teenager or adolescent.


----------



## Darkness

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> What's this FFVII stuff you guys keep talking about?
> 
> Mustrum "Never played a Final Fantasy Game" Ridcully



The only FF game I ever played is FF VIII. Maybe I should finally get a video game console and play FF XII or something.


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord Tirian said:


> FF VII was released for PC as well, SO THERE ARE NO EXCUSES!  GameStar even had a walkthrough (that I still have), back then!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Eight was for the computer as well, btw.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Am I right in the assumption that Final Fantasy was or possibly even still is limited to video game consoles, which is why I never looked into them...
> 
> The only Final Fantasy I know was the movie, which had nice animation but a story and setting that left a lot to be desired for me...




Which movie?  Spirits within or VII?  I thought Spirits within was an okay name but wasn't what I wanted from a movie with the Final Fantasy title.  VII I thought was great.  I suppose it might leave something to be desired for those who have never actually played VII cause most of the characters don't mean anything to you.

IMO, the action was the best thing, the tidbits relating to FF series was the second best [like the FF victory ring on the dude's cell phone after the fight had ended], and the storyline was probably third.

Maybe the storyline assumes you'd played through the game and knew the story well enough it didn't have to be explained.  It's been a while since I've seen the movie, so I don't know how true that is.


----------



## Blackrat

Darkness said:


> The only FF game I ever played is FF VIII. Maybe I should finally get a video game console and play FF XII or something.




For FF XII? No you shouldn't. It's the worst of them ever. But if you manage to get your hands on IX or VII then yes. Graphics are ofcourse not up to par of modern games but everything else is better than in anything since...


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Maybe the storyline assumes you'd played through the game and knew the story well enough it didn't have to be explained.  It's been a while since I've seen the movie, so I don't know how true that is.




Luckily the special features on the DVD have a recap . At least the Region 1 DVD does.


----------



## Dog Moon

So I got this awesome idea a few minutes ago.  Take Kobolds and their awesome trapmaking skills...

And put them into a jungle.  Riding War Monkeys.  The floor is riddled with traps.  It seems like their placement is almost random but it most certainly is annoying cause it doesn't seem like anyone could walk anywhere without hitting the traps...

Which is EXACTLY it.  The Kobolds live in the canopies and travel by riding their War Monkeys.  Their feet never touch the ground except for when they make new traps or reset triggered traps.  Then, when they attacked, they go for the sudden attacks, throwing javelins and basically trying to scare invaders into running through the jungle, setting off more of their traps.


----------



## Mycanid

Alright ... who stole the coffee creamer?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


> Alright ... who stole the coffee creamer?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Eight was for the computer as well, btw.



Doesn't count - it sucked. 


Mycanid said:


> Alright ... who stole the coffee creamer?



Want now! (with coffee, of course!)

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

I do hope you all realise that FF7 paled in comparison to 6 or 3 as it was released in the US 

I've played through most of them to pretty much the end chapter in each my top 3 so far is:

1st 6
2nd 9
3rd 7

although I really liked 8 as well, I couldn't stand 10 and hardly progressed in it I got so far in 12 as well and just lost interest X2 didn't touch.

The kingdom hearts games are pretty much a must play too, Disney and Final Fantasy so cool  The latest dragon quest on the PS2 I thought was a bit too straight forward and not enough to it, quite enjoyed playing through Suikoiden V I think the latest one is and Persona 3 is a bit of a laugh, anyway enough random rambling about console RPG's, well until next time of course.

P.S just saw Clone Wars, thought it was an enjoyable enough yarn

I like the jungle kobold idea but I think maybe they should have a lair on the ground for the civilians maybe, otherwise you need tree top bases for them


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I do hope you all realise that FF7 paled in comparison to 6 or 3 as it was released in the US




Ah, now here I do agree. The reason I'm not playing 6 though is that unfortunatily I do not own it ... I would so like to get my hands on it again...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> I do hope you all realise that FF7 paled in comparison to 6 or 3 as it was released in the US











 Kefka FtW!


Kefka was so awesome that I created a 2e mage/bard based off him named Relique du Madde. 
I loved it how Kefka flipped off the PCS/other NPCs in FFVI when ever ge got pissed.


----------



## Mycanid

Reveille said:


>




Ah ha!



Lord Tirian said:


> ...Want now! (with coffee, of course!)




Now I got the sea shanty "Can Do" going through my mind.


----------



## Dog Moon

I got this song in my head STILL:

she's so cold and human
it's something humans do
she stays so golden solo           
she's so number nine 
she's incredible math
just incredible math

and is she really human?
she's just so something new
a waking lithium flower
just about to bloom
I smell lithium now
smelling lithium now

how is she when she doesn't surf?
how is she when she doesn't surf?
how is she when she doesn't surf?
I wonder what she does when she wakes up?
when she wakes up

so matador
so calm
so oil on a fire
she's so good
she's so goddess lithium flower
so sonic wave
yeah, she's so groove, yeah
she's so groove
yeah

wow, where did she learn how to surf?
wow, where did she learn how to surf?
wow, where did she learn how to surf?
you know I've never seen the girl wipe out

how does she so perfectly surf?
how does she so perfectly surf?
how does she so perfectly surf?
I wonder what she does when she wakes up?

I wanna go surfing with her
I wanna go surfing with her
I wanna go surfing with her
I wanna go surfing with her

SOME of you I KNOW will recognize this song.  Others, well, I don't want to talk to you.


----------



## Mycanid

Must admit I have never heard that song before in my life.

Then again, I have been accused before of living under a rock.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I don't, but that's because I pressed forward at the end of each episode so that I could skip the filler before each episode of Tachikomatic Days.


----------



## Aurora

*waves hi to everyone from GenCon*


----------



## megamania

allo Hive.  Anyone around?


----------



## megamania

Yoah!  That was quick!  Allo Aurora.  Enjoying the con?


----------



## megamania

Oh
my
gawd

It took 4 minutes to send that last reply.  System is slower than ever and Its more than just my speed 21 modem.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

ENWorld's server hamsters are dying again.


----------



## megamania

My patience and tolerence is nearly dried up on this subject.   I am finally motivated to do my Storyhour stuff again but it takes forever to submit updates and after five minutes of waiting it often becomes lost.  Resubmit to learn that sometimes the first shot took but never suggested it to me.

I want to give money to the site to fix it but I'm not sure how much it will improve since my Modem speed tops at 21. 


Ah well.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> ENWorld's server hamsters are dying again.




Hey Winston, peddle faster....


Here I come laddies. 

A cookie to whomeve gets the movie reference.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I want to give money to the site to fix it but I'm not sure how much it will improve since my Modem speed tops at 21.
> 
> Ah well.....



Mega, if you have the spending money and don't mind having just a little less each month I heartily reccommend broadband. Right now I'm paying for the internet bill (Cox broadband), which is only $50 a month. 

The internet is my lifeline to all things gaming and thus fast load times are a priority to me. As soon as Wireless N is finalized I completely plan on replacing my existing G hardware.

I have to admit EnWorld has been trying my patience of late and for a good portion of the day I couldn't get anything to load. When I start to seriosly get annoyed, I step away and do something else (workin' on homebrew, adding to the monstrous word document that is my compiled wishlist [27 pages  ] or playing a video game [currently FF7]). Its times like these I find that there is more of it available for other things.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> My patience and tolerence is nearly dried up on this subject.   I am finally motivated to do my Storyhour stuff again but it takes forever to submit updates and after five minutes of waiting it often becomes lost.  Resubmit to learn that sometimes the first shot took but never suggested it to me.
> 
> I want to give money to the site to fix it but I'm not sure how much it will improve since my Modem speed tops at 21.
> 
> 
> Ah well.....



You will notice an improvement. The fact that your posts get lost are fault of the server not replying in time. A faster internet connection on your side will not change that, but it will improve the speed with which images are shown or the page is build up. Since your worry is losing replies primarily, a server donation would work better to improve on that.  

Of course, getting broad band is still a good idea for all the other reasons...

In the mean time - remember to write your longer posts in a text file or word document, and just copy & paste them. And otherwise - consider marking all text and copying it before hitting Submit Reply. That can sometimes save your "normal" posts.


----------



## Blackrat

Is anyone else following the Red Alert 3 page? Anyways this got my attention: http://www.ea.com/redalert/factions-soviets.jsp?id=Stingray

Is that a frigging Startfleet Shuttle it's attacking, 'cause it sure looks like one to me


----------



## Blackrat

Just came back from seeing the Clone Wars . I liked it. It was extremely funny at points and very exciting in others. Just what I've come to expect from SW...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Is anyone else following the Red Alert 3 page? Anyways this got my attention: http://www.ea.com/redalert/factions-soviets.jsp?id=Stingray
> 
> Is that a frigging Startfleet Shuttle it's attacking, 'cause it sure looks like one to me



I don't care what it looks like, it's Red Alert! 

Oh, and I want Zofia there! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> I don't care what it looks like, it's Red Alert!




That's true. I've been following the updates on that page ever since they started those unit introductions . I can't wait for the game...


----------



## megamania

Which is better and / or faster-  Broadband or DSL?

Difference?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> When I start to seriosly get annoyed, I step away and do something else (workin' on homebrew, adding to the monstrous word document that is my compiled wishlist [27 pages  ]




oh
my
gawd


When 3.5 was active my want list was maybe 1/2 page long.   Now its almost non-existant.   A few movies or comicbook TPB.  There are still a few DnD books I'm looking to get but nothing overly important.


----------



## megamania

Welp.... guess I'll do a bit more with my Siberys Seven Glossary page then go back to cleaning out the backroom (future expansion of hobby room  )


----------



## Mr. Beef

megamania said:


> Which is better and / or faster-  Broadband or DSL?
> 
> Difference?




Broadband is the generic term used to describe anything faster than an old dial-up modem. 

DSL (Digital Subscriber Line) is generally used by small companies and family homes as broadband. It can run as salow as 450K (I think) a second up to a whopping 1.5Mb a second. I use DSL and outside a few hardware problems early on (Not my or the Phone companies fault it was a power issue) things work just fine.

Cable is another form of Broadband that starts at a minimum of 1.5 Mb a second and goes up from there. It runs off of a cable television connection you might already have in your house. The only drawback to Cable Broadband is that the more people in your neighborhood that use it the slower it gets. 

FiOS is something offered by Verizon Communications that is supposed to be faster than either DSL or Cable, but outside of that I know nothing. 

Talk to some of your neighbors and see if they have any kind of broadband at their homes and see how they like it. Do some research and see if there's any kind of bundle deals being offered by your phone company or cable company that will allow you to get some really good money saving deals on more than one product they offer. 

Just my 1/4 pound.

Mr. Beef


----------



## megamania

Comcast has offered a joint Cable Internet package that I was considering.  I didn't know it can be slowed down by user numbers.   Something to think about.  As for neighbors, generally there are about 20 homes within one mile in any direction of me.  Welcome to Vermont.  I would guess this should be a good thing.

Anything else I should be aware of....?


----------



## Ginnel

Running at 12Mb at the mo though if I was nearer to the exchange I think 20 is the max.

Clone Wars doesn't that just make you want to run a Star Wars Campaign/One shot? I'd so love to bring back my psychotic noisy gun loving techxpert Zico Mephritz 
[he was Xexto who are an offshoot of the Quermians (the grey looking one part of the jedi order) there was one in the pod race they have four arms and a spindley neck looking like a Grey alien and also one was selling snacks at the pod race]

http://images.wikia.com/starwars/images/5/50/Gasganp.jpg

Ah he had guns which he deliberately altered just to be louder, *sigh* good times


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_never mind._


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> oh
> my
> gawd



Well, it is my _*master*_ wishlist. That means everything. It also includes my fiscal spending schedule (5 pages) which can change at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just got my order in at amazon for my Batman Begins Limited Edition DVD set. 

I should have on Monday or Tuesday, which is good because I'm going to the theater on Wednesday to see The Dark Knight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I didn't know it can be slowed down by user numbers.   Something to think about.
> 
> Anything else I should be aware of....?



You can secure your network so that only you have access to it. That should nip the problem of neighbors piggybacking on your signal.


----------



## megamania

I'm getting closer to clearing out the space to expand my hobby room.  Once this section is done I will create a "library" room.  Comics, DnD, art, History and paranormal will all have a home.  Even my Bond / Destroyer novels will be up.


Still have a few hours of moving stuff then 100 dollars in plywood and a bit more for walling.   I can hardly wait.


----------



## megamania

Site seems to be running quickly now.   Hopefully I didn't jinx it.


Anyone have any ideas how much money is needed to allow the site to be sped up?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Anyone have any ideas how much money is needed to allow the site to be sped up?




It think the estimate is at least 2k.


----------



## megamania

ouch

can't do much at this point but after the first maybe I can donate 25 bucks


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> can't do much at this point but after the first maybe I can donate 25 bucks



Every little bit helps.


----------



## megamania

Much new for you?


----------



## Mycanid

2k to speed the site up?

Man.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Much new for you?



Yup. Getting a bunch of goodies from amazon soon. 

Also looking forward to getting my copy of Friday the 13th Season 1 on DVD. I'll be able to throw out a bunch of VHS tapes when I do get it.

Went to my moms birthday bash at Chuck E Cheese yesterday. Had a ball. Got to hang out with my nephew and uncle. My uncle and I played skeeball and I whupped him in score until he couldn't take it anymore. I managed to get three successive throws into the 50,000 hole.  I love skeeball.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:


> 2k to speed the site up?
> 
> Man.




That's a lot of hamster wheels.  I wonder if it would be more efficient to buy several giant space hamsters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> That's a lot of hamster wheels.  I wonder if it would be more efficient to buy several giant space hamsters.




Processing power isn't the same as leg power.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It is in planescape


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It is in planescape



Don't you mean Spelljammer?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welp, I'm off. More FFVII for now.


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm think I might just start Assassin's Creed feel like knifing some Minions


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Don't you mean Spelljammer?




Uh...  Whats that over there?

:ulls out a MiB mind wiper and flashes it at him::


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Hmm think I might just start Assassin's Creed feel like knifing some Minions




That game was fun.  Sure it was repetitive, but I loved trying to come up with new and daring ways to kill random people and get away with it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Uh...  Whats that over there?
> 
> :: pulls out a MiB mind wiper and flashes it at him ::



Hmm, nice try, but no cigar. I am immune to your pathetic attempt to erase my memory. 

Such primitive technology cannot possibly work on an advanced being such as me. BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## megamania

If you are so advanced then answer only one question for me...

"What is....your favorite color?"

Huh wha...wait now.... AAAAAHHHHHHH!

"Next..."


----------



## Relique du Madde

It is a well known fact that the innuit have 100 words that describe snow, ranging from freshly fallen snow to urinate flavered snow.

Rigth now, I find myself wondering how many words do the Finnish have for sauna.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> If you are so advanced then answer only one question for me...
> 
> "What is....your favorite color?"



Deep Sky Blue


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, monsters in 4e have too many hit points.  Level 3 Goblin has like 40 some-odd hp.  Stick in 4 Goblins in a room... that's a LONG battle compared to what they were like in 3e...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Man, monsters in 4e have too many hit points.  Level 3 Goblin has like 40 some-odd hp.  Stick in 4 Goblins in a room... that's a LONG battle compared to what they were like in 3e...



Not sure if monsters also get second winds.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Not sure if monsters also get second winds.




I don't believe they do.  And even IF they did, I would only use it on like boss monsters or important NPCs.  That's just what we need: extend the combat by an extra round or so as the creature gets a quarter it's hp back...  and here I was complaining that combats are already too long...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I don't believe they do.  And even IF they did, I would only use it on like boss monsters or important NPCs.  That's just what we need: extend the combat by an extra round or so as the creature gets a quarter it's hp back...  and here I was complaining that combats are already too long...



Well, you could always scal hp back. Figure the average damage the party eill do in an encounter (half max) then multiply that by the number of rounds you want combat to last.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Not sure if monsters also get second winds.




They have Healing Suges (one per tier), but unless it's listed in their stat block, they don't have Second Wind. (So if no one is around triggering healing surges for them, they do no good.  )

Monsters take more rounds to take down, and it makes it more rewarding to use special abilities and maneuvering. (Knocking a foe prone or immobilizing him to make his melee or close attacks impotent, for example.)

So far, real time combat time looks similar to 3E, but with rounds going by considerably faster.


----------



## megamania

So as far as making 4e faster per combat round they have extended rounds so it takes just as long to complete a battle.....   

4e sounds so disappointing to me.  Unless I have too when Eberron 4e comes out I no longer wish to purchase 4e core books.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> So as far as making 4e faster per combat round they have extended rounds so it takes just as long to complete a battle.....
> 
> 4e sounds so disappointing to me.  Unless I have too when Eberron 4e comes out I no longer wish to purchase 4e core books.




I think they didn't want to reduce the actual length of encounters - but they were supposed to be faster paced, more engaging, more entertaining. If you don't like combat encounters, and want to get over with it quickly, that's still the wrong approach.

Maybe it might help to just have enemies give up or retreat once bloodied - I mean, who keeps fighting till he's dead, anyway*? (By RAW, you can use Intimidate to force enemies to surrender once they are bloodied.  )

*Same approach can work for 3E - at half hit points, enemies retreat or surrender. I am not sure it works as well, since due to the lower number of rounds, there are less "decision" points for the NPCs to retreat...

---
On a different note: is the visible "[/sblock]" tag an error in your signature? Might want to fix that...


----------



## megamania

Most of my players would have killed the foe surrendering anyway.  Afterall-  what are you susposed to do with them after being defeated?   Carrying their goodies is enough...


----------



## megamania

Allo.  Been quiet (as normal on weekends)  Did more work on my Siberys Seven Glossary.  More cleaning and sadly discovered my battery powered drill has died.  That sets me back for sure.  Such is life.  So a new drill next weekend, no money until after the holiday.

All in all-    a good weekend.


Cya'll later.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, I'm gonna have to do something to scale back hit points.  Not sure if an overall -1/5th is the way to go or to just play it by ear.


----------



## Aurora

Hi hive! I'm back from GenCon! I had a great time. (Thanks for asking Mega ) It was great to put some faces to some names. Unfortunately, Korbin did not cooperate and we got almost no sleep until last night when we got NONE! So I had to drop out of my games and skip the goodbye dinner today and we went home. We got home, unpacked the car, and I passed out for like 3 hours. Heh It was a ton of fun though. I met Maverick Weirdo. He is very nice. I played in a few different games including a Star Wars Saga game that Fickle GMed and a Dread game that Alenda GMed. I LOVED the Dread game. In fact, I am pretty sure I am gonna try my hand at GMing one at the next Ohio Gameday. 
Korbin turned one on Saturday and we got a cake. It was fun. His party here at home is this coming Saturday. 

Well that's about it outta me for an update.


----------



## Dog Moon

Just realized that the Saving Throw mechanic actually works well with my Raising Effects chart.


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna have to do something to scale back hit points. Not sure if an overall -1/5th is the way to go or to just play it by ear.



How many games have you played yet? 
If none I'd suggest keeping as is and see how it goes, players whittle down those hit points quite fast and the rounds do go quicker.

at level 3 the players will have 2 encounter powers doing around 2D8 + 4 (16 in a stat & +1 magic weapon) 6-20 at a conservative estimate, strikers will be doing that every round to one target with their at wills, and this isn't including feats for damage and the special effects of the powers and action points.

To speed the game up either use powers cards or if you don't want to use power cards at least have the players write out their powers (including racial, class features and second wind, pop in run, charge, bull rush and full defensive if you wish too) fully on a sheet of paper before the game.

also have markers for the different marks and curses and quarrys and what not, it will speed up play.

If however you just want some goblins to drop easily try minions or just as you suggest lowering hit points to around 5


----------



## Dog Moon

We've played a few games already, and I've seen this from both sides of the table, so it's not something that just myself has a problem with.  The rounds/each person's turn go quickly, but the fact that the enemies have more hp means that the combats take additional rounds to be defeated, and this definitely includes using encounter powers.

And I do use minions, but what I want for many of the enemies is to have hit points that somewhere between the 1hp of the minion and the 40hp of the level 3 Goblin.


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> We've played a few games already, and I've seen this from both sides of the table, so it's not something that just myself has a problem with. The rounds/each person's turn go quickly, but the fact that the enemies have more hp means that the combats take additional rounds to be defeated, and this definitely includes using encounter powers.
> 
> And I do use minions, but what I want for many of the enemies is to have hit points that somewhere between the 1hp of the minion and the 40hp of the level 3 Goblin.



My bad I was making assumptions, 1/5 off the hit points should speed up the battles (and its been something my GM has been thinking about) try adding a point or two of damage on to the monsters/increase the damage die to keep it a threat.

The less hit points you give things the less powers/abilities which play off bloodied/unbloodied status like a tieflings attack bonus to bloodied foes are going to come into play, you could alter this buy adding +2 to hit for this power or have it add a +1 damage bonus maybe, but that throws out damage reduction abilities like the tieflings fire res and natch. 

Just take down the hp a little and increase the damage done by 1 point per die by the monsters is the easiest suggestion I can come up with.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm, hadn't really occurred to me about Bloodied abilities of the monsters.  Not sure if damage is needed for them or not though.  I'll keep it in mind, but I think until I've tried shaving off some hps, I'm not going to mess with the monster's other stuff yet.  Too new to the system to do more than little modifications at a time.


----------



## Dog Moon

Daaaang, two people gave 500$ donations to EnWorld.  They must make some decent money.  I've never made enough that I could afford to just give away 500$ without it hurting A LOT.  I'm impressed.


----------



## Shabe

Ginnel said:


> My bad I was making assumptions, 1/5 off the hit points should speed up the battles (and its been something my GM has been thinking about) try adding a point or two of damage on to the monsters/increase the damage die to keep it a threat.




Have I now?

I think i'm going to put little electrocution devices on the seats and electrocute all players who take longer than 45 seconds for a turn.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Daaaang, two people gave 500$ donations to EnWorld.  They must make some decent money.  I've never made enough that I could afford to just give away 500$ without it hurting A LOT.  I'm impressed.



I'm not.

I didn't get mentioned at the top of every page when I did it.  *pout*

Seriously though, with the amount some people spend on this website, dropping that much money on something that has represented a solid time investment over 6 (or more) years is actually pretty cheap.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, I've been a member for 4 years and 1 day!

So four years, eh?  I could do 10$ per month [for a total of 480$] WAY more easily than I could afford to do 500$ in a single shot.  I mean, when I know I'm going to spend 500$+ in a single shot, I save for like 3 months to do it so it doesn't hurt my finances.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hive?

*rimshot*

What was that?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wonder if Hong and Diaglo got any special perks from those donations beyond instant recognition and envy...


----------



## Dog Moon

Was thinking that if they had chosen 12 people each and gave them 1 year supporter counts, that should be basically the same thing AND make 24 people happier, right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

WOOT! Just got my my shipment from Kaymor Games! Also got my Batman Begins Limited Edition DVD (which is a good thing because I'm going to see The Dark Knight tomorrow at the Cinecapri)!  

EB Dragonmarked
EB Five Nations	
EB Magic of Eberron
EB Player's Guide to Eberron
EB Races of Eberron
EB Secrets of Xen'drik
FR Shining South


----------



## megamania

Getting into Eberron?



see my Siberys Seven storyhour and glossary.   Just restarting but I have it mapped out from level 5 to 25.   Should be good.   Fiends, Giants, Dragons, Aberrations and all sorta nasty intentions mixed in along with my normal humor and storytelling style.



see link.


----------



## Dog Moon

So in my world, the clergy of the deity of time believe they must do something or time itself will completely disappear, causing the entire world to freeze permanently.  Now, I don't want this activity to be evil necessarily, but what would be interesting and perhaps even a little fitting?

Any ideas?  Or is this just too weird/stupid?


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> So in my world, the clergy of the deity of time believe they must do something or time itself will completely disappear, causing the entire world to freeze permanently. Now, I don't want this activity to be evil necessarily, but what would be interesting and perhaps even a little fitting?
> 
> Any ideas? Or is this just too weird/stupid?




How about stealing from the Authority and have a new person/object being born each century like Jenny Sparks? which represents the century as it happens evolving and changing and when a new one comes in bang a race to create/control it, insert evil bad guys and bang jobs a good un.

Manipulating this person/object may give temporary power over time and significant bad rituals and stuff may possibly stop time (include appropriately mad bad guy here, or maybe they have such control they keep time going in their realm) you could give guys haste powers and teleportation as they master the power, and have the monks/clergy of time aid the characters with the power they inherited from last centurys spirit of time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> So in my world, the clergy of the deity of time believe they must do something or time itself will completely disappear, causing the entire world to freeze permanently.  Now, I don't want this activity to be evil necessarily, but what would be interesting and perhaps even a little fitting?
> 
> Any ideas?  Or is this just too weird/stupid?



Ever read/seen The Langoliers? The munchers could be the deity's proxies that consume the past to make sure that time travel isn't posiible or is strictly limited (a week to a single day into the past). Should the deity ever stop being worshipped the munchers cease to exist and that would mean a whole new ball of wax. Maybe it would free up the campaign for time travel into the past up until the point that the deity 'died' or maybe the munchers wouldn't have orders from the deity on what to consume next and might start attacking the present (and everything/one in it)!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Whats happening hive?
> 
> *rimshot*
> 
> What was that?




I have found a new lair apartment! Soon (October) my flat-share times are over, and I will live in my own two-room apartment with balcony, kitchen, bath and deal... 

Of course, that means having to leave behind the last remaining member from my old group of apartment sharers (we already got some new, but I don't care for them), leaving behind a super supermarket just across the street, and the university (across the other street  ). 

But it also means more space, and a shorter route to work!


----------



## Blackrat

Girlfriend found a new job! Well actually she found the job earlier but today's her first day in the new job. She's working in the most distinguished goth clothing & accessory shop in Finland.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Girlfriend found a new job! Well actually she found the job earlier but today's her first day in the new job. She's working in the most distinguished goth clothing & accessory shop in Finland.



Congratulations to her  I assume this means she will be coming home in more of that pretty goth stuff at less expensive prices


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Holy crap on a stick! Both Seravin and AsEver each donated $1000 to the server drive! 

It must be nice for them to be loaded enough to give away that much money. I know I'm jealous. One grand could have bought a lot of gaming books and accessories.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Holy crap on a stick! Both Seravin and AsEver each donated $1000 to the server drive!
> 
> It must be nice for them to be loaded enough to give away that much money. I know I'm jealous. One grand could have bought a lot of gaming books and accessories.



I think from the phrasing, it means they're a couple with one $1,000 donation for the two of them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well hivers I'm off to see The Dark Knight with my Uncle. 

Will be back later tonight.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> Well hivers I'm off to see The Dark Knight with my Uncle.
> 
> Will be back later tonight.




Wohoo! I'll be finally seeing the Dark Knight this Thursday!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Well hivers I'm off to see The Dark Knight with my Uncle.
> 
> Will be back later tonight.





Will you surprise us with a magic trick?


----------



## The_Warlock

*Engaging Tech Support Negativity Drive...*

Thump...FWOOM....

1) I hate handheld PIM/Phone devices...and I do mean hate. Genocidal, end of the world, beat it with a nail-ridden club, hate.

2) The technical support staff at webex are both disingenuous and incompetent morons trying to sell non-pay per use accounts instead of following their own help scripts.

Rrrrrrr


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Will you surprise us with a magic trick?




Let's hope not!


----------



## Evilhalfling

Whee batman - have a  good time, it was  my fav. of the recent pile of  superhero movies.  I was even kinda  meh on batman begins, and  still thought this  one was good. 

My wife and I took turns taking a friend to see movies, while our other half did child care.  She saw Mamma Mia, I saw Batman.  Both of us were happy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Thump...FWOOM....






Dog Moon said:


> Let's hope not!




Looks like Warlock already did.


----------



## The_Warlock

Less a magic trick, and more a incinerating jet exhaust, or the sincere mental image thereof.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Back from the movies.

Also pissed off at my current financial situation.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Also pissed off at my current financial situation.




You're not the only person.


----------



## megamania

allo Hive.   Popping then going.  I've become frustrated since ever time I hit reply the system freezes up and I have to either leave the site entirely or by waiting 2-3 minutes go to a different section.

Need

New

Faster

System

En World

Needs

To Be

Fixed

Together...I'll be happy.

Have a good night.   preparing to hit 'reply' twice to send this once.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You're not the only person.



Financial debacle fixed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> You're not the only person.




Nope, definitely not.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Financial debacle fixed.




Well, mine's gonna take longer than that to fix, sadly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Financial debacle fixed.




Ongoing


----------



## Knightfall

Hello Hivers! How's it going in here?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Hello Hivers! How's it going in here?




slowly....ever so slowly.


----------



## megamania

What a day.   oh well.

I see we have another 1000 dropped by one person.  Insane money running now. 


How goes it otherwise Hive?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> How goes it otherwise Hive?



Just another beautiful day in paradise. 

Its still just a little too hot here in AZ.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I see we have another 1000 dropped by one person.  Insane money running now.




It's weird though.  Hong and Diaglo are I guess what some people consider 'big names' around here, so I'm not really surprised that they'd put in a bunch of money.  But these other four... I've never heard of them until now.  AsEver only has like 32 posts.  Just seems weird that (s)he'd be willing to put in so much money.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> It's weird though.  Hong and Diaglo are I guess what some people consider 'big names' around here, so I'm not really surprised that they'd put in a bunch of money.  But these other four... I've never heard of them until now.  AsEver only has like 32 posts.  Just seems weird that (s)he'd be willing to put in so much money.



You can spend a LOT of time lurking here without posting.  There have certainly been times when ENWorld was one of the most important things in my life, and my post count is still comparitively low.  Notice that most of them joined in 2002.  Six years of reading material.  =)

Then it's simply a matter of money.  What seems significant to one person may not be as great a burden to another.  Not everyone has that kind of money, but if you do, then you share it, and everyone reaps the benefit of a new server.


----------



## megamania

Anyone home?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm here and I'm reading about that whole "4e killed Gary" snafu and laughing.   

Seriously, people have to lighten up especially those who are offended about the Gygax memorial mugs and tees and videos.  Profiteering from the death of an individual ISN'T NEW!  Hell, if your so offended by it then why pay a ticket to watch DEAD ACTOR's last movie, or by DEAD musician's best of album, or even go to DEAD POLITICIAN/ROYALTY/RELIGIOUS FIGURE's home/church/museum/library/gravesite/etc and by worthless trinkets?


----------



## Dog Moon

I thought it was funny too, but I can understand that if some people find something offense, that I wouldn't want to be blamed for it if it's not something I did.  Now, I wouldn't wear a shirt like that, but I also don't see it as being a big enough deal to worry about.

But then, I think I'm pretty apathetic unless something directly involves me, so that's probably why I don't really care.


----------



## Blackrat

'morning Hive. First day at work after the vacation. I'm positevely surpriced that guys didn't manage to wreck everything while I was away .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I can understand that if some people find something offense, that I wouldn't want to be blamed for it if it's not something I did.  .





Same here.  The worst part about it is that on the gencon website people started bashing their products as a result of the situation.  People were basically calling the company unprofessional due to the grammatical errors in their newsletter (which was stupid since EVEN WoTC has grammatical errors in their products).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille in the hizzouse!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> 'morning Hive. First day at work after the vacation. I'm positevely surpriced that guys didn't manage to wreck everything while I was away .





Didn't notice you were gone.   Course, the server has been lagging so much during that time that it was easy not to notice people vanishing.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Didn't notice you were gone.   Course, the server has been lagging so much during that time that it was easy not to notice people vanishing.




Oh I wasn't gone from the Hive . Though my times when I was present was very different I think. I was present more at nights, now I'm here at daytime .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> 'morning Hive. First day at work after the vacation. I'm positevely surpriced that guys didn't manage to wreck everything while I was away .



Has it already been a month? 

 It feels like its only been a week......yeah, yeah, I know. Time is relative and all that.

Preacher: Einstein's theory of relativity. Grab hold of a hot pan, second can seem like an hour. Put your hands on a hot woman, an hour can seem like a second. It's all relative. 
Tom Scoggins: I spent four years at CalTech, and that's the best physics explanation I've ever heard. 
 - Deep Blue Sea.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Has it already been a month?
> 
> It feels like its only been a week......yeah, yeah, I know. Time is relative and all that.





Uhm.... 

*Looks at time*

I want a paternity test!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Has it already been a month?
> 
> It feels like its only been a week......yeah, yeah, I know. Time is relative and all that.




I agree. It went by way too fast .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I want a paternity test!



I'm not your father.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That's a relief because I'm not sure I could stand being a horn-fox.  However, if you were to add a "y" to the equation, then things might be different...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I'm not your father.




Nor am I. Though I had this nasty nightmare last night, where one of my ex called and said: "Congratulations, you're a father." 

I guess it's just my subconscious reminding me of the past. That actually did happen 7 years ago... Luckily it was later determined that I actually wasn't the father.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Nor am I. Though I had this nasty nightmare last night, where one of my ex called and said: "Congratulations, you're a father."




Yikes.  The worst I've had happen was when a girl from long distance internet relationship I had once called and told me "I've hadn't had my period" about 1 month after I visited her for the holidays.    Luckily... it was just late... very late.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

This is why I must stress protection guys. If you can't fight the urge to resist premarital sex (not everyone is a saint or has different morals or views on sex and its role in a relationship and I can respect that) please use protection. The world is already over-populated and doesnb't need another life brought into it unless it is planned. 

JMHO.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yikes.  The worst I've had happen was when a girl from long distance internet relationship I had once called and told me "I've hadn't had my period" about 1 month after I visited her for the holidays.    Luckily... it was just late... very late.




Yeah, been there. After a few of those you just learn to relax and wait. It's not that rare for 'em to be late.

Actually, with the life I used to live, I'm surpriced that I don't have a dozen kids around the country .

Well, I'm a different man now than I was 5 years ago (Quite radically different...), and I'm glad about it .


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> This is why I must stress protection guys. If you can't fight the urge to resist premarital sex (not everyone is a saint or has different morals or views on sex and its role in a relationship and I can respect that) please use protection. The world is already over-populated and doesnb't need another life brought into it unless it is planned.
> 
> JMHO.




Man, you would propably have hated me only five years ago... I was an A****** in those days...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Man, you would propably have hated me only five years ago... I was an A****** in those days...



I'm wiser now....I am a hell of a lot more tolerant than I was five years ago.


----------



## Blackrat

Wow. The words Red Alert 3 were enough to get me over-excited few months ago. Now I just found out about the cast. It's frigging Red Alert 3 with George Takei! George Takei in it! George Takei!

Have I asserted it enough how cool that is?!

See for yourselves: http://www.ea.com/redalert/news-detail.jsp?id=57


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Live Action? Tim Curry?

Is this a video game or a movie?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Video game w/ live action cut scenes!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Live Action? Tim Curry?
> 
> Is this a video game or a movie?






Relique du Madde said:


> Video game w/ live action cut scenes!




And with a cast like that, it goes to prove something of their budget


----------



## Relique du Madde

And that's not even mentioning that they hired several hot gals to be in it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Video game w/ live action cut scenes!



 Blast it! I can't afford my game fix and my gaming fix.  

Too many video games too little time.


----------



## Blackrat

And who cares about Tim Curry? The only thing the guy is remembered from is Rocky Horror . But it has George Takei! And if I took it right from that trailer he's the Emperor of Japan ! Or then some big shot general... Anyways, have I already said I'm excited?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> And who cares about Tim Curry? The only thing the guy is remembered from is Rocky Horror




Maybe in your neck of the woods. I remember him in the following:

The Rocky Horror Picture Show
Legend 
Clue 
The Hunt for Red October 
Stephen King's It 
FernGully: The Last Rainforest
Home Alone 2: Lost in New York 
The Little Mermaid
The Pirates of Dark Water
The Shadow
Earth 2
Muppets Treasure Island
McHale's Navy
Charlie's Angels


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Maybe in your neck of the woods. I remember him in the following:
> ...




You forgot The Three Musketeers .

And anyways, the only one of those he was any good at was McHale's Navy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> You forgot The Three Musketeers .
> 
> And anyways, the only one of those he was any good at was McHale's Navy.




Never seen Three Musketeers. And in my opinion he has most memorable in his roles before he started working for Disney. Legend is a cult classic here in the States.

EDIT: And he was awesome in Home Alone 2. JMO.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Signing off. Going to watch Deep Rising before hitting the hay.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Never seen Three Musketeers. And in my opinion he has most memorable in his roles before he started working for Disney. Legend is a cult classic here in the States.




It's actually a decent movie despite the critics. They got Athos right, and though Aramis was played by Charlie Sheen, he didn't ruin it. Check it out . Yeah, Legend was quite good too. I think I tend to like movies that critics hate .


----------



## Dog Moon

Howdy ho!


----------



## Blackrat

*wanders around the Hive alone*
*smokes a cigarette*
*tries to find the ashtray*
*dumps the cigarette to an abandoned coffee-cup*
*wonders where did everyone go*
*whistles a bit*
*tries to figure out something to do now that the Hive is empty*


----------



## Blackrat

*notices that Doggy arrived while rat was busy wondering*
*waves a paw at Doggy*


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> This is why I must stress protection guys. If you can't fight the urge to resist premarital sex (not everyone is a saint or has different morals or views on sex and its role in a relationship and I can respect that) please use protection. The world is already over-populated and doesn't need another life brought into it unless it is planned.
> 
> JMHO.



Amen to that, protection is good, if you do have a long term girlfriend and want to just use the pill make sure you both get checked out first go along to a clinic, as a male its only a very slight discomfort but a million times better than the alternative and these nasty diseases don't always present symptons and quite a few can be cleared up with simple treatment like antibiotics.

Well thats my advice anywho, in regards to fighting the urge to resist premature sex just do whatever you feel is right and your comfortable with don't fall for peer pressure from either side of the debate and try and make sure your partner feels the same way.


----------



## Dog Moon

Trying to figure out how to format a novel is annoying.  Too many people/places seem to have their own little quirks on their recommendations.


----------



## Dog Moon

*waves larger paw back at the rat*


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> *only a very slight discomfort*




Having been through that more than once, I can say it's definetly not ONLY a VERY SLIGHT discomfort. But you are right that it's better than the alt . Having these conversations always make me wonder how the hell am I even alive anymore, not to mention having never contacted any STD .


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> *waves larger paw back at the rat*




*offers a virtual cigarette*
Here, I made a temporary ashtray out of this abandoned coffee-cup .


----------



## Blackrat

I bought a new phone yesterday. The old one just stopped working . Well now I have a phone that can have colour background images and I'm going through the finnish mobile-servers to find some cool pic...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> *offers a virtual cigarette*
> Here, I made a temporary ashtray out of this abandoned coffee-cup .




The ashtray won't do me much good if it is not also virtual.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> The ashtray won't do me much good if it is not also virtual.




Ah, but it is a virtual coffee-cup . I believe it's Horacio's... He hasn't been around lately... Have to remember to wash his virtual cup before he shows up


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang, I really armed the main character in my story: silver knife at waist, steel knife in each boot, hand crossbow strapped to left thigh, bow attached to backpack, long sword on back beneath backpack, and hidden blowgun with poison.  Only things he's missing is an axe or two and perhaps a couple of maces or flails.  

And why does he need a crossbow AND a regular bow?


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Ah, but it is a virtual coffee-cup . I believe it's Horacio's... He hasn't been around lately... Have to remember to wash his virtual cup before he shows up




Checks cup.  Has a big heart with Horacio stamped upon it in big letters.  Yep, definitely Horacio's.


----------



## Dog Moon

Amazon is weird.  For some reason, it seems to think I'd be interested in: This [/ame]

Weird.  I'm trying to put  [/url], but it keeps changing that to [/ame] for some weird reason.

Screwing up my post!


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Amazon is weird.  For some reason, it seems to think I'd be interested in: This




Hmm. Maybe you don't know it yet, but soon you need to be doing some heavy lifting. Interwebs is fairly accurate divining device .


----------



## Dog Moon

Pfft.  I'm weak.  If I need to do some heavy lifting, I have someone else do it for me.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Having been through that more than once, I can say it's definetly not ONLY a VERY SLIGHT discomfort. But you are right that it's better than the alt . Having these conversations always make me wonder how the hell am I even alive anymore, not to mention having never contacted any STD .




I've been for a couple myself and nothing back which is nice, mostly been no pain whatsoever though once there was a very tiny prick (hurhur) of pain and after it felt like a bruise on the inside after they stuck the swab/stick/whatever its called down the ol'chap.

I'm gonna have to either call out the professional in charge of the inserting or your pain tolerance


----------



## Darkness

Dog Moon said:


> Weird.  I'm trying to put [/Url] [/url], but it keeps changing that to [/ame] for some weird reason.
> 
> Screwing up my post!



I think the board software is trying to... improve... Amazon links. (See the one in this post for a working example: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Expansion-Accordion-Wallets-Straight-Redrope/dp/B000YG0GAO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1215184009&sr=8-6"]file folders[/ame]) Except, of course, that it didn't work correctly in your case. Apparently, you have to insert quotation marks for it to work: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Above-All-Company-Forklift-L74995CN/dp/B00005TPUZ/ref=xs_gb_20_left-3_rw_uk_B00005TPUZ?pf_rd_p=305206101&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1EY2AMJ4PCQG2ZZXQ61S"]Your link[/ame]

Another observation: Amazon links in quotes seem to work just like normal links.


> Your link
> 
> Thaumaturge's link


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Have I asserted it enough how cool that is?!



No, please continue! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> No, please continue!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Well, if you insist...


*IT'S FRIGGING MR. SULU AS THE EMPEROR OF JAPAN!**

*at least I'm guessing he's the Emperor. Could be a general too but until proven otherwise I'm assuming Emperor.

(was that enough?)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> And who cares about Tim Curry? The only thing the guy is remembered from is Rocky Horror .




To his chagrin.  Luckily for him there is talk of doing a Rocky Horror Remake.


----------



## Kida

Heya hive. Got an hour for my lunch break. 

Decided to check out the hive today.


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> I think I tend to like movies that critics hate .



I tend to dislike critics. I think they're paid to have a particular slant on most movies.


----------



## Kida

Whats up with EnWorld? Its slower than molasses today.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hey big boys!

Looks like I missed some saucy conversation while I was gone.


----------



## Kida

Galeros said:


> Hey big boys!
> 
> Looks like I missed some saucy conversation while I was gone.




Hi Galeros. How are you doing sweetie?


----------



## Kida

Well I gotta get back to work. Later hive.


----------



## Wereserpent

Kida said:


> Hi Galeros. How are you doing sweetie?




I am doing fine.  I just wish ENWorld was not so slow.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> I am doing fine.  I just wish ENWorld was not so slow.




Hey, that's what the donations are for!  Shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Just saw _The Dark Knight_. Finally! It did not disappoint, despite all the hype. 

Premarital sex? As an atheist, that's meaningless to me. As an overweight programmer, it is unfortunately also barely a concern.  If this was CM, I'd might have more to say on that topic. 
But I otherwise agree with the advice...


----------



## Studio69

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Just saw _The Dark Knight_. Finally! It did not disappoint, despite all the hype.



I saw it for the sixth time last night. That movie rocks the boat! Heath Ledger is the ulitmate Joker! Too bad Two Face died at the end, I'd have loved to have seen him come back as a villain for another installation.


----------



## Studio69

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Premarital sex? As an atheist...



I'm an atheist too but I do believe that there might be a 'higher power'. Also I've got no boundary on this whole premarital sex thing. Who cares about witting til marriage? If everyone did that that population would come to a crawl and expansion is a positive force.


----------



## Studio69

Where the frell is everyone?! Is it a some kind of holiday that I'm unaware of?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Studio69 said:


> Where the frell is everyone?! Is it a some kind of holiday that I'm unaware of?




Yeah, it was called EnWorld Slow Down Day.  It begins with a 5 minute page load and ends with a 15 minute database reconnect.


----------



## Studio69

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, it was called EnWorld Slow Down Day.  It begins with a 5 minute page load and ends with a 15 minute database reconnect.




Cripe. Thats gotta be a pain. I'll be grateful when the new server goes live.


----------



## Dog Moon

I just got back from watching the newest episode of Burn Notice.


----------



## megamania

Is it getting slower?!?

It sures feel like it.


Guess I'll try again later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I just got back from watching the newest episode of Burn Notice.




Is Bruce Campbell in that show? If so how often does his character surface?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Is Bruce Campbell in that show? If so how often does his character surface?




Yes, and frequently.  He's one of the three main characters.  They pretty much can't do anything without working in 2 or 3-person teams.


----------



## Blackrat

I bought a lottery ticket 

Tomorrow I'll be a millionaire!

Well I have 2 to 15000000 chance of winning


----------



## Knightfall

Hello Hive!

Rev, Dog Moon, how's it going?


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> Is it getting slower?!?
> 
> It sures feel like it.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll try again later.



It's been driving me nuts all night. The new server can't come soon enough, IMO.

C'Mon New Server!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yawn.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Yes, and frequently.  He's one of the three main characters.  They pretty much can't do anything without working in 2 or 3-person teams.



Hmm, may have to start watching.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I bought a lottery ticket
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be a millionaire!
> 
> Well I have 2 to 15000000 chance of winning



Good luck. If you win, send a little my way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Hello Hive!
> 
> Rev, Dog Moon, how's it going?



Heya KF. Been frickin' busy today. I went food shopping with my mom, went to Sweet Tomatoes (local restaurant) for dinner then had to go to the pool store, thane we went to the book store. My mom is buying stuff on vitamins and healthy diets. 

I am very proud of myself. Since I started my diet I've lost 20 pounds.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Good luck. If you win, send a little my way.




Well IF I get the jackpot, at least I'll have something to donate to ENW server .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yawn.



If you're tired why don't you hit the sack?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Actually, I fell asleep for a little bit then woke up.  Right now I'm in one of those bored and restless hazes and unable to go back to sleep.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Heya KF. Been frickin' busy today. I went food shopping with my mom, went to Sweet Tomatoes (local restaurant) for dinner then had to go to the pool store, thane we went to the book store. My mom is buying stuff on vitamins and healthy diets.
> 
> I am very proud of myself. Since I started my diet I've lost 20 pounds.



Good for you. I've been trying to lose weight myself, but so far, I'm not having much luck. I'm trying really hard to stick with my walking, however. Went out for one today.

I spent most of my day editing files for Kulan including my main Classes document. i've also been working on updating some of my maps and I've been editing my wiki like crazy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Good for you. I've been trying to lose weight myself, but so far, I'm not having much luck. I'm trying really hard to stick with my walking, however. Went out for one today.



We have a stationary bike but it aint very comfortable. However I do mean to use it when it gets set up again. 

I think I'm going to try walking in place until it cools down in mid October. Wouldn't hurt. I've also been eating a lot less and keepin the 'partially hydroenated' stuff to a minimum. Also been taking a double strength fish oil capsule on a daily basis for heart health in addition to my multivitamin, Vitamin C and bayer.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> We have a stationary bike but it aint very comfortable. However I do mean to use it when it gets set up again.



My building has an exercise room. I really should use it but I keep forgeting.

Anyway, I'm going to bed. It's past 1am and I'm really tired.

Later Rev


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> I am very proud of myself. Since I started my diet I've lost 20 pounds.




Good stuff! Im going jogging twice a week for 30 mins hopefully 3 times a week, lost me 5 pounds after 2 months, I should really cut out these take aways and sweets to do some more good but I only need to lose 2.5 stone to get to an ideal wait according to BMI, also put myself on a 2month pretty much ban from alcohol, except for 4 days (big cut down from 4 times a week usually) as I'm aiming to run a half marathon, hmm now to get that form filled in.


----------



## Blackrat

Oy! I was just scared half-dead. Yesterday I told you I had this dream where one of my ex calls me and tells me I'm a dad...

Five minutes ago my phone rang. It was that same ex my dream was about... Haven't even heard of her in over four years. If she'd have told me about a 5 year old child, I'd have totally freaked out. Turns out she had only had a dream about me which made her miss me and just called to ask if I happened to be single at the moment and wanted to have some fun 

First of I was pretty relieved her call wasn't about kids... whew...

I felt a little bit sorry telling her that no I wasn't single, and contrary to my old self, it made a difference now.

Now I'm pretty freaked about the coincidence of this all


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Oy! I was just scared half-dead. Yesterday I told you I had this dream where one of my ex calls me and tells me I'm a dad...
> 
> Five minutes ago my phone rang. It was that same ex my dream was about... Haven't even heard of her in over four years. If she'd have told me about a 5 year old child, I'd have totally freaked out. Turns out she had only had a dream about me which made her miss me and just called to ask if I happened to be single at the moment and wanted to have some fun
> 
> First of I was pretty relieved her call wasn't about kids... whew...
> 
> I felt a little bit sorry telling her that no I wasn't single, and contrary to my old self, it made a difference now.
> 
> Now I'm pretty freaked about the coincidence of this all



A tip, change phone numbers more often


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> A tip, change phone numbers more often




No way! I've had the same number since I got my first cell-phone ! It took me two years to learn to remember this one...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> No way! I've had the same number since I got my first cell-phone ! It took me two years to learn to remember this one...




It's a pain in the butt to change numbers cause then you have to tell EVERYBODY that you changed numbers by calling them up and saying 'Here's my new number' or not call anyone and hope they find out on their own that you have a new number and what it is.

Now, some people it doesn't really matter if they know you're new number or not, so do you tell them or don't you?  It's just easier to not change your number than figure this out and tell the people you frequently talk to that you have a new number [especially since you'll probably forget SOMEBODY...]


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Hmm, may have to start watching.




Good show.  I'd recommend it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hello everybody!  Good afternoon!

Or rather hello myself since I seem to be the only one here...


----------



## Dog Moon

Hello everybody!  Good afternoon!

Or rather hello myself since I seem to be the only one here...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hive. How goes it (other than slowly)?

Crap, it just took 22 minutes for the reply page to load.


----------



## Relique du Madde

and i thought my 15 minute load was bad.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

It's a lot better when America is still sleeping.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It's a lot better when America is still sleeping.



The problem is the fact that New York is the state that never sleeps.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wish my digital camera's battery wasn't as crappy as it is cuz I really need to take a picture of my niece's 21st B-day present.  It's demented.  I'll describe it for you all..


It's a black acrylic painting on a 12 x 11 canvas board with a stuffed rabbit (teddy bear) that was cut in half, had parts of its fur painted crimson, and stapled to the front and back of the painting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's a black acrylic painting on a 12 x 11 canvas board with a stuffed rabbit (teddy bear) that was cut in half, had parts of its fur painted crimson, and stapled to the front and back of the painting.



Thats nasty. I'd be pissed if someone gave that to me as a gift.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That's because your not as warped as my niece and I am.  She once made my mom a painting of the Virgen Mary... but what she neglected to ever mention to my mom was that the paint has an underpainting of a skull with flowers (since she reused the canvas)


----------



## Dog Moon

Wait, how is that a painting?  Sounds like someone took a stuffed rabbit, saw it in half, put some red paint on it and nailed one half to the other side of a sheet of canvas.  What's the painting, or is that what the painting is of?


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's technically a mixed media art piece.

The only thing that was painted was the canvas and well... the bunny.


My niece asked me to take off the bunny legs and put them on another canvas (so that she could mount the bunny halves on opposite sides of a wall).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> The only thing that was painted was the canvas and well... the bunny.




 Poor wittle wabbit.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, working on deities for a homebrewed world is annoying.  So many stupid little details I want for them to have.

Samstorfen, God of the Undead just isn't enough for me.  Needs more details!

Gonna have to go back through my 2e FR deity books.  Man, those things are PACKED with detail.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Um...  but the wabbit is now one with the force an more powerful then we could ever imagine.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Gonna have to go back through my 2e FR deity books.  Man, those things are PACKED with detail.




Hell yeah.  I  wondering how much more detail they could have added in and how much more detail would have been "too much" information.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't been around much lately as you may or may not have noticed. One of the reasons is I've been looking for a job. The pack/ship store couldn't survive the economic downturn and we had to close it.

I had found a part time job recently but it was a stop gap until I got something better. That something better came along. I got a new full time job.
This job is the highest paying job I've ever had. It has some nice benefits also. After several dark months things are looking to turn around. I still don't have that special someone but I guess that's ok as I'm getting my life straightened out.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I haven't been around much lately as you may or may not have noticed. One of the reasons is I've been looking for a job. The pack/ship store couldn't survive the economic downturn and we had to close it.
> 
> I had found a part time job recently but it was a stop gap until I got something better. That something better came along. I got a new full time job.
> This job is the highest paying job I've ever had. It has some nice benefits also. After several dark months things are looking to turn around. I still don't have that special someone but I guess that's ok as I'm getting my life straightened out.



Well I noticed you weren't around, congrats on the job, I've learnt to keep the being depressed about a special someone thing to a minimum although thats still reasonably difficult to do


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Gonna have to go back through my 2e FR deity books.  Man, those things are PACKED with detail.




Yeah they are. Man was I dissappointed about the 3e FR deity book. It's just a load of **** compared to the Faiths & Avatars and Demihuman Deities. Only gripe I have of those is the art in the latter. The dwarves look like garden gnomes .


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, the art... well, the art in those was only meh [all black and white blehness, IMO] EXCEPT the one thing I liked is that they had pictures of what clerics of all the deities would typically dress up in.  IN COLOR!

But seriously, I don't use those books cause of the art [though I would if the art was more like nowaday stuff].

The Holy Symbols would have been better in color too, now that I'm looking back at the books briefly.


----------



## Aeson

I make a big announcement and you two go yammering on about Forgotten Realms. Seesh. 



Ginnel said:


> Well I noticed you weren't around, congrats on the job, I've learnt to keep the being depressed about a special someone thing to a minimum although thats still reasonably difficult to do




At least someone did. I know what that's like. 

I did mention someone last time I posted. If I were more firm in my faith in God she might have been the special someone. She doesn't want to get romantically involved with someone that doesn't share her faith. Well anyway, we've spent some time together recently. I took her and her daughter out to a movie then she and I went alone to one and last night I took them out to dinner. The dinner was to thank her for helping me find the part  time job I've been working. It took me awhile to get around to that. 

We have fun together. I've been thinking of going to church just to see if it makes a difference.lol I asked a friend for some advice. "Get dressed up and go to church." was his reply. He would say that, he's a pastor.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> The problem is the fact that New York is the state that never sleeps.




and as a neighbor of New York (Vermont) I really wish they would quiet down sometimes!


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Heya hive. How goes it (other than slowly)?
> 
> Crap, it just took 22 minutes for the reply page to load.




So how does it feel running on MY speed now?  After ten minutes I give up and shut off the computer off.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> It's technically a mixed media art piece.
> 
> The only thing that was painted was the canvas and well... the bunny.
> 
> 
> My niece asked me to take off the bunny legs and put them on another canvas (so that she could mount the bunny halves on opposite sides of a wall).




...and I tthought it was cruel stealing a rabbit of its luck by taking away its legs.....


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Man, working on deities for a homebrewed world is annoying.  So many stupid little details I want for them to have.
> 
> Samstorfen, God of the Undead just isn't enough for me.  Needs more details!
> 
> Gonna have to go back through my 2e FR deity books.  Man, those things are PACKED with detail.




and that folks is why I will never part with my 1st, 2nd or 3rd edition books.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I haven't been around much lately as you may or may not have noticed. One of the reasons is I've been looking for a job. The pack/ship store couldn't survive the economic downturn and we had to close it.
> 
> I had found a part time job recently but it was a stop gap until I got something better. That something better came along. I got a new full time job.
> This job is the highest paying job I've ever had. It has some nice benefits also. After several dark months things are looking to turn around. I still don't have that special someone but I guess that's ok as I'm getting my life straightened out.




See.... things work out.  It just takes time is all.

Now that the wife and I have our issues worked out (no steve the devil around) things are slowly coming together.  We are not great with money but now If I wish to spend 30 dollars on something I can..... once or twice a month limit....  but it does get better.

If I can honestlt say the only two bad things to happen to me in 2008 are the hick-ups at Mack which lead to a better more comfortable position and 4e (which I just pretend doesn't exist).


The ladies will be next....


----------



## megamania

well.... time to go.  My daughter is having a tubing / back to school party / Bar-B-Q and sleepover today and I need to get a going to kick-start the festivities.



oh-  and I've decided to get the Comcast deal so soon (by November) I'll have a faster internet.  

Tymora smiles apon me.   Now where is Sune....?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> See.... things work out.  It just takes time is all.



So it appears.







megamania said:


> Now that the wife and I have our issues worked out (no steve the devil around) things are slowly coming together.  We are not great with money but now If I wish to spend 30 dollars on something I can..... once or twice a month limit....  but it does get better.
> 
> If I can honestlt say the only two bad things to happen to me in 2008 are the hick-ups at Mack which lead to a better more comfortable position and 4e (which I just pretend doesn't exist).



I'm glad things are working out for you also. I know you've had it rough.







megamania said:


> The ladies will be next....



I'm being patient. I need to get back on my feet before I get to heavy into that. It is nice to have someone to do things with for now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> We have fun together. I've been thinking of going to church just to see if it makes a difference.lol I asked a friend for some advice. "Get dressed up and go to church." was his reply. He would say that, he's a pastor.




Going to church just to get laid is a no no.  I tried it once... didn't work out.  Ironically she then became born again (she was Lutherian) then changed her mind and tried to convert to Judaism before eventually deciding that she wanted to be Wiccan (who knows if she then decided to became anything else afterwords).

If you start going to church, or temple, or what ever do it for (spiritual) enlightenment or  (spiritual) fulfillment.   Don't do it just to get into someone's pant's if they say that it's the only thing keeping them away from you because, frankly, I don't think religion should drive people appart if they truly loved each other.


----------



## Aeson

This woman is devoted. I doubt serious if she'll change her mind about faith.

I wouldn't do it just to get laid. It would be to get closer to someone. Something else to share with one another. I don't know if it would lead to enlightenment but it wouldn't hurt to see what happens. It could lead to spiritual growth.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Relique said some other sensible stuff.... Don't do it just to get into someone's pant's if they say that it's the only thing keeping them away from you because, frankly, I don't think religion should drive people appart if they truly loved each other.




Yah go along see how the religion thing goes for you and if your not overly into it tell her, after she has seen you give it a chance and then you explain how you feel about it, she may reconsider her stance.

But if you pretend in anyway to be more involved or into her religion than you actually are and then she finds this out (and she will find out) everything would go Kablooie, so best to get it out there in the start in my opinion.

On the 2nd ed rulebooks thang, have I ever mentioned how I love my planescape books and box sets I have a few  including the god one they did


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I haven't been around much lately as you may or may not have noticed. One of the reasons is I've been looking for a job. The pack/ship store couldn't survive the economic downturn and we had to close it.
> 
> I had found a part time job recently but it was a stop gap until I got something better. That something better came along. I got a new full time job.
> 
> This job is the highest paying job I've ever had. It has some nice benefits also. After several dark months things are looking to turn around. I still don't have that special someone but I guess that's ok as I'm getting my life straightened out.



Many congrats Aeson. I'm happy that you've found a decent job. I'm guessing that running the postal store was fun for a while but I got the impression that it was becoming a drain for you. 

Way to go with getting things back on track!


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Yah go along see how the religion thing goes for you and if your not overly into it tell her, after she has seen you give it a chance and then you explain how you feel about it, she may reconsider her stance.
> 
> But if you pretend in anyway to be more involved or into her religion than you actually are and then she finds this out (and she will find out) everything would go Kablooie, so best to get it out there in the start in my opinion.



Oh I know. She's pretty perceptive. 

Other than Vacation Bible School a couple of times my experience with church was very limited. It's an experience to have if nothing else. Getting up early on a Sunday, getting dressed up and going to church. 

I don't like the idea of changing others or oneself just to fit someone else's opinion. I would change only if I feel it's better for me. 



Ginnel said:


> On the 2nd ed rulebooks thang, have I ever mentioned how I love my planescape books and box sets I have a few  including the god one they did




My Planescape books are my most prized 2nd ed books. I wish I got to play it more.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Many congrats Aeson. I'm happy that you've found a decent job. I'm guessing that running the postal store was fun for a while but I got the impression that it was becoming a drain for you.
> 
> Way to go with getting things back on track!




It was on both counts. It's something I would do again if I had the chance. I learned a lot about what I did wrong but it was too little too late. It wasn't just the business but other personal stuff that drained me. 

I'm working on it. After all is taken care of this job should allow me to stand on my own.


----------



## megamania

Did I ever say what happened to me the first time I ever went to a church service?

Outside of an occational wedding I had never gone to any church.  After getting married, we settled in my wife's hometown and she wanted to go to service.  I pushed it off for several months until I decided how bad can it be?

heehee  famous last words.

Her church has a strong belief system that as a non-church goer I would go to the hot place when I die.  As it turns out- that was the topic of the service I went to.  Did I feel a bit signaled out?  yup.  But knew it wasn't done on purpose so I did my thing and was respectful.

After we left, my wife apoligized for the subject matter and hoped it wouldn't deter me in any way.  I basically gave a "what goes around comes around" responce.

within two hours of the service ending, the ceiling collapsed!   I swear I had nothing to do with it.   The snow, past water damage and yadda yadda is what brought the ceiling down 

So that was how my first church service went.

Since, I have gone several dozen times here in my own church because the person in charge seemed more intrigued by my unusual thoughts of creation and "truth".  I miss him.  He left for a church in Mass last year.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> and that folks is why I will never part with my 1st, 2nd or 3rd edition books.




Well, some books are still worth getting rid of no matter WHAT edition.


----------



## Dog Moon

Religion seems to be a tricky thing, I've noticed.  Some people are more open than others.  It seems like something you should keep a lot of details to yourself until you two truly trust each other and you believe she is open enough to attempt to understand you and your beliefs.

Like atheists, for example.  Some people are really put off by the idea of it.  They're like 'how can someone NOT believe in God?'  Those people, you're lucky if they just say friends.  Some are almost flabbergasted by the idea but instead of becoming a nuisance, they simply become curious.  Now, if they're a somewhat 'strange' religion to you [like Muslim, for instance] it can lead to some interesting discussions, though if you're a guy, NOTHING will ever happen because of THEIR religion.

I've never really known an atheist girl.  Maybe it's because they've learned to keep quiet about it or because it simply never came up in conversation, I don't know.  And I really have no idea where I was going with this anymore.


----------



## Dog Moon

Although now that I think of it, we're probably walking a close line on the no politics, no religion rule...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Although now that I think of it, we're probably walking a close line on the no politics, no religion rule...




We didn't cross the line but I think you did. 

In my opinion this wasn't intended as a religious discussion. It was more seeking advice. We weren't bashing or promoting one way or another. Does it skirt the line I think it does a little but only a little.


----------



## megamania

sounds like time for a new subject.... puppies! .... nope..... done too many times.

Aeson- what are you doing for a new job?


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Eats all the food in the hive because no one has ate all the food in the last week.*

*Gets several parasites as a result of eating all the spoiled food*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Well, some books are still worth getting rid of no matter WHAT edition.



I beg to differ. Just yesterday I was thinking "Now whered did I put that 2nd Edition Book?". Then I rustled through my pile of books and it wasn't there. 

I know that if I hadn't purged my first edition library and liquidated most of my 2nd edition stock I wouldn't have the d20 library I have now (which as of today I have 2.125 shelves full of just WotC books, 3 other shelves of various D20/OGL products, 1 shelf of my Dungeon and Dragon magazines and 1 other shelf dedicated to non-dnd/d20/ogl books. Almost completely fills out two shelving units. 

However I needed my copy of Faiths & Avatars two days ago and found to my dismay that I liquidated it.


----------



## megamania

That kinda sucks.....


----------



## megamania

welp.... Food is all gone.  Kids are running amok still.  Wife and a parent are talking and getting buzzed.   Seems all that is left is clean up.  As the cook (whom got little to eat...darned kids) I feel I can now settle down here and say hi to the hive and others.

so.... Hi.


----------



## megamania

I like to keep my 2nd edition stuff for mining for ideas and maps.  Gotta like maps.

Between my 1st, 2nd, 3rd and misc DnD stuff along with yours we could open a store !


----------



## megamania

quiet......

I hope everyone is having fun and not just sitting home being bored and/or miserable.

I'll be around before leaving.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reading my new Pathfinder products....they just came in the mail.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> reading my new Pathfinder products....they just came in the mail.




Which ones?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Which ones?



Classic Monsters Revisited, Gazetter, Guide to Korvosa

Expect to see a review for Classic Monsters Revisited within the coming month.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I've got my preorder in for the Campaign Setting book and the Beta rules over at amazon.

I'll also be putting in my orders for Gods & Magic, Guide to Absalom, Elves of Golarion, Into the Darklands and  Treasure Of Chimera Cove next month at Amazon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang.  Big fan, apparently.  You check out the Beta rules for Pathfinder RPG?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Dang.  Big fan, apparently.  You check out the Beta rules for Pathfinder RPG?



Yup, I gave 'em a glance. I have a problem with reading pdfs from start to finish, as I prefer to read that way from a phyical copy. PDFs are a great implentation for gamers but I like 'em more as a quick resource. 

Like wheres that rule? All I have to do is open up my CMG 3.5 Revised pdfs and search for it (I needed to use it earlier today to find info on burrowing). If the PDF product is small enough in page count then its viable as a complete read-through. 

I'd like to fill all the gaps in my 3.x collection then move on to acquire all the pdf versions of them. It'll make my life so much more simpler in the way of reference and copying and pasting info for my homebrew.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Woof, woof, yip, arf, woof!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rev gone wild!


----------



## Blackrat

Hey, I can access the Hive! Haven't really been able to in the whole weekend .


----------



## Relique du Madde

That sucks.  I guess the intertube that leads into Finland must have been backed up.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> That sucks.  I guess the intertube that leads into Finland must have been backed up.




But I did get to all other sites I like . Even WotC site which I don't like but still frequent out of habit


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Rev gone wild!



Haha! My ploy worked!


----------



## Blackrat

So, is US sleeping? Just wondering since ENW seems extra fast again. During weekend I could connect twice and both times it lasted 5 minutes .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> So, is US sleeping? Just wondering since ENW seems extra fast again. During weekend I could connect twice and both times it lasted 5 minutes .




 Do I live in Scottsdale, AZ, USA? Why yes I do. 

Am I sleeping? Nope; at least not yet. Won't be hitting the proverbial hay for four and a half hours.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Do I live in Scottsdale, AZ, USA? Why yes I do.




I disbelieve. *Rolls high*

I think you live in R'lyeh...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I disbelieve. *Rolls high*
> 
> I think you live in R'lyeh...




I wish. R'lyeh would be a hell of a lot more interesting than Dullsville, AZ. And the gamer population would be higher too.


----------



## Blackrat

I found a new brand of hot-dog buns. They come in a package of 10!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I found a new brand of hot-dog buns. They come in a package of 10!




Is it a brand that is sold here in America?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Is it a brand that is sold here in America?




I need to chack the name of the brand when I go to shop again, but I guess it might be. It was on import-shelf in the market so at least it's not finnish brand.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> So, is US sleeping? Just wondering since ENW seems extra fast again. During weekend I could connect twice and both times it lasted 5 minutes .




Stupid Americans stealing our bandwith! 

It really seems to make a big difference, and I can only wonder if it's just bad for us Europeans during the "online times" of US EN Worlders, or if they suffer just as much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Stupid Americans stealing our bandwith!
> 
> It really seems to make a big difference, and I can only wonder if it's just bad for us Europeans during the "online times" of US EN Worlders, or if they suffer just as much.




The wee hours are very good for me which leads me to believe that it could very well be an American bandwidth issue.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I won't really be on during the wee hours anymore, sadly, because I'm working 4 hours 5 days a week now, which is good.    Part time is good enough to pay all my bills.  Wooh!


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Well, I won't really be on during the wee hours anymore, sadly, because I'm working 4 hours 5 days a week now, which is good.    Part time is good enough to pay all my bills.  Wooh!




Damn. I struggle to pay all the bills with fulltime job . Well now that GF also got fulltime job it should be easier.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Damn. I struggle to pay all the bills with fulltime job . Well now that GF also got fulltime job it should be easier.




Dang.  You either have expensive habits or you don't get paid as much as I thought you would.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Dang.  You either have expensive habits or you don't get paid as much as I thought you would.




I'll pick option A. Yeah, I do spend a little too much, buying couple new games & RPG-books nearly every month. Also owning a car is very expencive in Finland (where's that fist smiley, I'd like to wave at you who pay about 1/3 of the gas-price we do ). The sauna is luxury for a small apartment and raises elec-bill quite dramatically . Etc...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Also owning a car is very expencive in Finland (where's that fist smiley, I'd like to wave at you who pay about 1/3 of the gas-price we do ).




Does that mean you get annoyed at people when they complain how much gas prices have increased in the last couple of years to about 4$ per gallon and how much cheaper it was before?


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Does that mean you get annoyed at people when they complain how much gas prices have increased in the last couple of years to about 4$ per gallon and how much cheaper it was before?




Oh yes I do. Since we pay near 9$ per gallon. People who pay under 6 don't have rights to complain about gas-price


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Well, I won't really be on during the wee hours anymore, sadly, because I'm working 4 hours 5 days a week now, which is good.    Part time is good enough to pay all my bills.  Wooh!




If only I could say that.....


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I'll pick option A. Yeah, I do spend a little too much, buying couple new games & RPG-books nearly every month. Also owning a car is very expencive in Finland (where's that fist smiley, I'd like to wave at you who pay about 1/3 of the gas-price we do ). The sauna is luxury for a small apartment and raises elec-bill quite dramatically . Etc...




Try having a run down house that runs 1800 a month for morgage, taxes and insurance.  Same house that once paid off will be leveled for a double-wide because it is falling apart around me.

Gas... well ....ah.....   I have this house morgage of ......


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Oh yes I do. Since we pay near 9$ per gallon. People who pay under 6 don't have rights to complain about gas-price




I work at a gas station as my second full time job.   Next time prices go up and folks get ugly I'll send them your e-mail or sumpthung.


But yes.... in general America takes it for granted what the gas prices are.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Oh yes I do. Since we pay near 9$ per gallon. People who pay under 6 don't have rights to complain about gas-price




Yeah... but Amerca's cars tend to be larger so we burn through gas faster then European cars.  I mean hell, up until gas jumped to $3+ the majority of the cars people bought in the us were trucks, suburbans, and other gas guzzlers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Oh yes I do. Since we pay near 9$ per gallon. People who pay under 6 don't have rights to complain about gas-price



*spews coffee all over the monitor*

Damn, now I gotta clean up this mess.

Nine bucks a gallon is frickin' steep. How does the finland goverment justify such a high price?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Nine bucks a gallon is frickin' steep. How does the finland goverment justify such a high price?




It's not just Finland, it's all of Europe, also unlike the US, about 50 - 80% of the cost of European gas is based on taxes.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, remember talking about the price of gas in a thread here on EnWorld.  Titled "How much is the gas in your country/state?" basically or something like that.  Interesting to see the fluctuation of gas prices around the world and even from state to state a little bit as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's not just Finland, it's all of Europe, also unlike the US, about 50 - 80% of the cost of European gas is based on taxes.




TAXES?! That’s effin ridiculous. 

Mental note: Never move to Europe.


----------



## megamania

Taxes are one thing but also quanity.  US uses so much more that we buy in bigger bulk thus it dosen't cost as much.  Some of the European countries are small enough I'm not sure if they even have their own refineries.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So whats up Mega?


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Try having a run down house that runs 1800 a month for morgage, taxes and insurance.  Same house that once paid off will be leveled for a double-wide because it is falling apart around me.
> 
> Gas... well ....ah.....   I have this house morgage of ......



Ah, now that does sound bad 


megamania said:


> I work at a gas station as my second full time job.   Next time prices go up and folks get ugly I'll send them your e-mail or sumpthung.
> 
> 
> But yes.... in general America takes it for granted what the gas prices are.



Yes, I can educate them on what is steep price on gas 


Reveille said:


> TAXES?! That’s effin ridiculous.
> 
> Mental note: Never move to Europe.



Oh, gas is not the only one we pay extortiate taxes. As I already ranted few weeks ago, DVD's are double-priced compared to you (there too, taxes have someting to do with it), food is fast becoming true money-hole (though at least in finland the goverment is planning on lowering the tax on food), you wouldn't even want to buy a car in here since it is very heavily taxed (actually rich people tend to buy a car from germany and transport it to finland as technically it becomes cheaper that way)... Yep, I'm starting to talk politics soon so I'll stop here .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Oh, gas is not the only one we pay extortiate taxes. As I already ranted few weeks ago, DVD's are double-priced compared to you (there too, taxes have someting to do with it), food is fast becoming true money-hole (though at least in finland the goverment is planning on lowering the tax on food), you wouldn't even want to buy a car in here since it is very heavily taxed (actually rich people tend to buy a car from germany and transport it to finland as technically it becomes cheaper that way)... Yep, I'm starting to talk politics soon so I'll stop here .



Holy crud. And I thought the US economy was bad. I suppose the cost of living in Europe is twice what it is here in the states. And some of the mexicans are going back to their country because there is more money to be made there now. 

Are the first world countries becoming third world and the third world countries becoming first? 

And now I'll stop. Thats enough politics for one night.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> food is fast becoming true money-hole,.




Fast Food is ridiculous, not just the prices, but also because some of the BS that is going on in Los Angeles right now dealing with the fast food industry.

[Forrest Gump]

That's all I have to say about that.....

[/Forrest Gump]



I really have to stop watching that movie....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> [Forrest Gump]
> 
> That's all I have to say about that.....
> 
> [/Forrest Gump]
> 
> 
> 
> I really have to stop watching that movie....



Thankfully I don't own the DVD so I only watch it once every three of four years.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Unfortunately it's been on cable.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Unfortunately it's been on cable.




Does your cable channels do the same as the ones here? They show a dozen movies during couple of weeks and show them all about dozen times in that time... I've been making sanity checks lately with Monty Python & Holy Grail...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Does your cable channels do the same as the ones here? They show a dozen movies during couple of weeks and show them all about dozen times in that time... I've been making sanity checks lately with Monty Python & Holy Grail...




Yeah.  To make it worse since since I have the HBO/Cinemax package, every movie jump back and forth between those two networks (due to their mutual ownership).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  To make it worse since since I have the HBO/Cinemax package, every movie jump back and forth between those two networks (due to their mutual ownership).



We get HBO and Starz. Currently Scottsdale is the only city in AZ that gets Cox On Demand and I'm loving it. I 've seen The Invisible once before , but I want to see it again so I'm recording it right now so I can watch it later.


----------



## Blackrat

Kaboom!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Kaboom!








KA-BLOOEY!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Nuts the text size tag ain't working. 

Welp, I'm off to bed. Later hivers.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> KA-BLOOEY!


----------



## Dog Moon

Posting because the Hive should NEVER go 12 hours without any posts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Posting because the Hive should NEVER go 12 hours without any posts.




Que sera, sera.

How goes the job Dog Moon?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> KA-BLOOEY!




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGMvadAFqLQ"]Battle of Endor (Minus the Ewoks and Jedi Duels)[/ame]


----------



## Wereserpent

Hey I managed to get in!  It is a true miracle of the Human spirit!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Hey I managed to get in!  It is a true miracle of the Human spirit!




Woot!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> It is a true miracle of the Human spirit!



At least it isn't Scientology.


----------



## Wereserpent

So Hivers, what has been going on other than the usual fillings?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> So Hivers, what has been going on other than the usual fillings?




Explosions.


----------



## Dog Moon

Big bada-boom.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> So Hivers, what has been going on other than the usual fillings?



Vanishing bees, timey-wimey stuff, white-crusted soft cheese, and lots of strangelets.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> Vanishing bees




I thought Vanishing Bees was a North America only phenomenon.



Any who.. Has anyone else ever played Illuminati?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I thought Vanishing Bees was a North America only phenomenon.
> 
> 
> 
> Any who.. Has anyone else ever played Illuminati?




What do you mean played? 

Wow, the smilies look weird on Exploder 6... I had to come to a different workplace to help guys out...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Illuminati is a card game from Steve Jackson Games.  It's pretty fun.  I'm thinking of using one of my many blank cards to make a HIVEMIND card.  If I do it'll probably be a "WIERD" group card that gives a bonus to the NETWORK illuminati group.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh. I knew that. It never even occured to me that you'd be asking if I was a member. I'm not... *Whistling*... No, really....



Haven't played, but you're the first one to claim that it's fun. Everyone else I've talked with about it says it's one of the most horrible games they've ever tried . Well now that I've heard even one positive comment about the game, I might even test it myself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh... it's horrible if you don't like micromanaging while trying to keep track of the actions of our opponents.... or backstabbing people.....

And math.  If you hate doing math, then you would hate Illuminati.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I used to know someone the bragged that he was a member of th Illuminati, but if he really was he'd a been snuffed.

If there is a real Illuminati they wouldn't deal kindly with braggers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> And math.  If you hate doing math, then you would hate Illuminati.



Unless your name is David Xanatos.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> And math.  If you hate doing math, then you would hate Illuminati.



Ah, now that might be the reason why most of those I've talked with about it don't like it. None of them are really keen of math 


Reveille said:


> I used to know someone the bragged that he was a member of th Illuminati, but if he really was he'd a been snuffed.
> 
> If there is a real Illuminati they wouldn't deal kindly with braggers.



Yeah, that's pretty obvious give'away that he's not a member. The real members wouldn't admit being in. They most likely are those who claim loudly that the whole order is fictional.

And everyone who's watched B5 knows that the more loudly a rumour is denied, the more likely it's true.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, that's pretty obvious give'away that he's not a member. The real members wouldn't admit being in. They most likely are those who claim loudly that the whole order is fictional.




Or maybe that person was brainwashed by another Illuminati group to believe he's a member of the Illuminati in an attempt to discredit their Illuminati rivals.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Or maybe that person was brainwashed by another Illuminati group to believe he's a member of the Illuminati in an attempt to discredit their Illuminati rivals.




Could be... They are sneaky lot.

I wouldn't even want to be a member, but that's 'cause I belong to an even greater secret society. The Brotherhood of Franks... It's so secret that some of the members don't even know themselves that they belong to it.

Hmm... Maybe it's time to start spreading the Brotherhood abroad...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, that's pretty obvious give'away that he's not a member. The real members wouldn't admit being in. They most likely are those who claim loudly that the whole order is fictional.



Messed up thing is the same friend also claimed that he was an honest to god Immortal (Highlander). Right. 

Just because he owns a sword and practices with it daily doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... Maybe it's time to start spreading the Brotherhood abroad...



Can a member of the Freemasons join?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Can a member of the Freemasons join?




Hmm. I'm not sure. I need to ask Franks #1 & 3. Though I have always suspected that Frank #3 is a Freemason too...

Maybe...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Hmm. I'm not sure. I need to ask Franks #1 & 3. Though I have always suspected that Frank #3 is a Freemason too...
> 
> Maybe...



What Frank number are you?

EDIT: D'OH. You're number 2.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> What Frank number are you?




Ha! I knew I'd get you to ask that. Technically all three of us Founding members hold the numbers 1, 2 & 3. So at the same time I'm #1, #2 and #3. The same can be said of the two others. This is because all three of us are equal. But there is unofficial ranking of me being #2, which is sometimes necessary to use to prevent confusion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Criminy. Now I start to realize that there are a lot of Malhavoc products I want. I recently received Beyond Countless Doorways & Requiem For A God.

In the back of Requiem is an ad for The Bonds of Magic which sounds really effing cool. I might as well shoot myself in the foot and get it over with. Early next year I'm gonna splurge and buy up the rest of the Malhavoc product line.

It'll have to be in March though as January is my Cosby money and February is my Justice League [Unlimited] money.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I wouldn't even want to be a member, but that's 'cause I belong to an even greater secret society. The Brotherhood of Franks... It's so secret that some of the members don't even know themselves that they belong to it..




Do you guys press red shiny buttons that sends bad movies to people who are imprisoned on orbiting satellites/space stations?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Do you guys press red shiny buttons that sends bad movies to people who are imprisoned on orbiting satellites/space stations?




No. But we own a factory that manufactures sturdy red buttons for Malogs.

...Spot the referance game is on...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> No. But we own a factory that manufactures sturdy red buttons for Malogs.
> 
> ...Spot the referance game is on...




Does it have anything to do with Elder Scrolls: Oblivion (Agronak gro-Malog)?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I decided to go back to my bugle avatar. 

Now I can toot my own horn again.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> In the back of Requiem is an ad for The Bonds of Magic which sounds really effing cool. I might as well shoot myself in the foot and get it over with. Early next year I'm gonna splurge and buy up the rest of the Malhavoc product line.




Heads up: Bonds of Magic is just an NPC book.  Don't know if you knew this or not.  I'm not necessarily fond of NPC books, so I thought I'd give you the warning.

I do like a lot of the books, or rather I tend to like pieces of a lot of books.  Like Anger of Angels.  Interesting read, but part of the book is detailing Angels as PC races, but the minimum Angel had an LA of like +5.  Then, there were some feats that my group and I thought were just way too powerful.  I don't think we ended up using ANYTHING from that book...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Heads up: Bonds of Magic is just an NPC book.  Don't know if you knew this or not.  I'm not necessarily fond of NPC books, so I thought I'd give you the warning.



Thats perfectly fine. I tend to draw inspiration from weird places and odd books.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Thats perfectly fine. I tend to draw inspiration from weird places and odd books.




Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Doesn't everyone?




Some people don't have the courage or aren't open minded enough to go to weird places or read odd books.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> Some people don't have the courage or aren't open minded enough to go to weird places or read odd books.



I know for a fact that if I ever came across The Necronomicon I would read it, just not aloud (for the obvios reasons).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I know for a fact that if I ever came across The Necronomicon I would read it, just not aloud (for the obvios reasons).




I have (or had) a copy of the "Necronomicron" by Simon, not the cool original leather bound edition of 666 or the cloth bound edition of 3333, but the standard soft cover edition you could find Barnes and Noble.

Supposedly some of the spells and chants in the book could actually do something, but I don't know.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Does it have anything to do with Elder Scrolls: Oblivion (Agronak gro-Malog)?



Actually no. But now that you mention it, that name might itself be a reference to the one I'm talking about. Both are big, brutish, and not too bright...


Reveille said:


> I know for a fact that if I ever came across The Necronomicon I would read it, just not aloud (for the obvios reasons).




Which version ? I do have one of them...

I think there are at least three "genuine" versions in publishing atm .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Which version ? I do have one of them...
> 
> I think there are at least three "genuine" versions in publishing atm .



The original; the bound in human flesh and inked in blood version.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Speaking about the strange...

Here's a little story...

I long time ago, there used to be a pagan/witchraft shop nearby called Lady Desiree's Bewitchery.  That place had strange vibes.  My old friend Chris who was into black magic (and maybe still is) used to say that there was something dark and evil reciding in that store. Never-the-less, he used to go there to get some of his black magic related goodies.

One random day he decided to go to Lady Desiree's and while in the shopping center he noticed some random guy standing outside burning sage (incense?) outside the shop and mumbling to himself.  Curious he asked the guy what he was doing and the person said "I'm a demon hunter, and right now I'm warding myself against the entity in the shop." The guy then warned Chris not to enter the building. Chris thought that the guy was full of it and promptly entered the store.

Several minutes later the "demon hunter" entered the shop and at that moment one of the workers in the store bolted into the back room and left the other employee to tend the shop.  The "demon hunter" then walked around the shop and mumbled to himself for several minutes while occasionally glancing towards the back door before finally deciding to leave.  Chris then made some purchases and then likewise ended up leaving.

According to Chris the next several times he went to the shop the place "felt different."  He also claimed he never scene that employee who bolted from the storeroom again.


Now, I'm know what happened could be easily explained away as coincidence and as an encounter with a crazed stalker or even that the story was made up; but part of me wishes (and fears the possibility) that there could be some strange mystical explanation to the event.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I have only one thing to say about the Illuminati:

FNORD!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> The original; the bound in human flesh and inked in blood version.




Ah, that one. Yes, it would be quite fancy to have. Though I'd much prefer owning Octavo .


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Speaking about the strange...
> 
> Here's a little story...




Creepy. Though propably he just pulled your nose . But if not, very creepy...


----------



## Aeson

Why is it when you have a job they seem to come out of the woodwork? If you don't have a job it's harder to find than a virgin. I got an email on Monday which I just saw today wanting to set up a phone interview. This job is sort of like Geek Squad and doesn't pay as much as the one I start next week. How should I respond to the email? First I'm getting it 2 days later and it's the day they wanted to do the phone interview.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Why is it when you have a job they seem to come out of the woodwork? If you don't have a job it's harder to find than a virgin. I got an email on Monday which I just saw today wanting to set up a phone interview. This job is sort of like Geek Squad and doesn't pay as much as the one I start next week. How should I respond to the email? First I'm getting it 2 days later and it's the day they wanted to do the phone interview.




Quick response:  It's sort of like how if you are dating a hot chick, women all want to date you.

I'd say, "Sorry, but I already found employment."


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Quick response:  It's sort of like how if you are dating a hot chick, women all want to date you.
> 
> I'd say, "Sorry, but I already found employment."




I've never had that problem.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Same here...  I only hear about it on the radio :<


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Quick response:  It's sort of like how if you are dating a hot chick, women all want to date you.






Aeson said:


> I've never had that problem.






Relique du Madde said:


> Same here...  I only hear about it on the radio :<




Sorry to brag boys, but yeah, it's true . And sometimes it can be a hell of a problem to try and solve


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Sorry to brag boys, but yeah, it's true . And sometimes it can be a hell of a problem to try and solve




Send some over to California


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Send some over to California




You have a girlfriend already.

Blackrat you can send them to Georgia.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Anyone alive in here?


Just us mice.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not sure.


----------



## Blackrat

Depends whether coffee-zombies are defined as living or as undead...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Depends whether coffee-zombies are defined as living or as undead...



A state in between; but it isn't called living. 

Then what the hell is it called?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Not sure.



Pinch yourself. If you feel pain, you're alive. If not get to the doctor as you might have a severed nerve. 

If the doctor determines that you do not have blood predssure, you might want to check yourself into the morgue.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> A state in between; but it isn't called living.
> 
> Then what the hell is it called?




Half-Life? Caffeinated?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Half-Life? Caffeinated?




Caffeinated'll do. Speaking of which, I know its late but I'm gonna make myself another cuppa.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> Caffeinated'll do. Speaking of which, I know its late but I'm gonna make myself another cuppa.




Okay, coffe brewing. It should be ready in about six or seven minutes.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> PPinch yourself. If you feel pain, you're alive. If not get to the doctor as you might have a severed nerve.
> 
> If the doctor determines that you do not have blood predssure, you might want to check yourself into the morgue.




Heh. I once freaked out totally a paramedic. He couldn't find my pulse, even with any equipment, for over ten minutes. Even though I was casually conversating with him . Then when a little machine that they put to your finger (called pulssioksimetri in finnish, don't know what it's in english) finally found my pulse, it claimed that the oxygen saturation of my blood was 101%. Which freaked him even more.

Well my bloodpressure was pretty weak then which explains why he couldn't find pulse manually. He had put on the first equipment wrongly, and that's why it didn't show anything. But they never found out why I had more oxygen in my blood than is possible


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well my bloodpressure was pretty weak then which explains why he couldn't find pulse manually. He had put on the first equipment wrongly, and that's why it didn't show anything. But they never found out why I had more oxygen in my blood than is possible



Hmm. The only thing I can think of is hyperventilating.


----------



## Relique du Madde

User error?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Hmm. The only thing I can think of is hyperventilating.




Yep, that could have propably done it, except I was talking with the guy casually, being calm, even smoking a cigarette, which by all accounts should have lowered the reading. The only even remotely reasonable explanation they came to was that the machine was malfunctioning . But then again, it worked perfectly to everyone else...


----------



## Blackrat

On to other subject. Spore is out next week! Whopee!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Then after that there's Forced Unleashed (even though the plot line is already known since it came out as A FREAKEN BOOK).


----------



## Blackrat

Yep, and soon after Red Alert 3, Fallout 3, Mark of Chaos for Xbox360, MK vs DC, and propably some I forgot now. I'm going to broke until christmas it seems...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Luckily there isn't going to be any decent movies comming out this fall and winter.  That makes it so much easier to save money...


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, and now that my GF can pay some of the bills too, I think we might even have money for food in addition to games .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Le Sigh..  I hate it when a pbp is on hiatus because the gm is dealing with real life issues.. 

I think I should start working on that pbp I was thinking of which I keep pushing back as a result of debating whether M&M 2e or True20 would work the best with the idea.


----------



## Blackrat

What kind of game? Despite owning the core-book of both lines I never have had chance to try them


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> You have a girlfriend already.
> 
> Blackrat you can send them to Georgia.




Georgia is way to dangerous these days, with Russia and all. 

Send them to Germany! It's not even that far away, and I even had a kind of Finnish/German exchange 10-15 years ago. I actually met a few nice Finnish people then. (Unfortunately, I don't have contact to any of them... I am bad at this stuff. "Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn".)


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Georgia is way to dangerous these days, with Russia and all.



Damn, I can't believe I didn't get that joke the first time I read it . I was just wondering what does Russia have to do with this 



> Send them to Germany! It's not even that far away, and I even had a kind of Finnish/German exchange 10-15 years ago. I actually met a few nice Finnish people then. (Unfortunately, I don't have contact to any of them... I am bad at this stuff. "Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn".)



Well at least one of them should be somewhere near Berlin already. Can't remember exactly what town she was from, but she was an exhange student at my school years ago. I had a short fling with her.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> What kind of game? Despite owning the core-book of both lines I never have had chance to try them




The group of characters (Low-powered superheros?) act sort of like the A-Team. Basically they would be mercenary-like crime fighters who travel around righting wrongs while the government (or some evil organization) chases them.  My idea would be set in a near futuristic dystopic version of the US (with minor elements of cyberpunk).

That was one idea...  the other is a Paragons type of game (a word with emerging superheros) which has a Niel Gaimen-esque contemporary fantasy type of feel were everything that is going on in the world is somehow related to or is being influenced by myth and fantasy.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Sorry to brag boys, but yeah, it's true . And sometimes it can be a hell of a problem to try and solve



I'll back you up on this one, whenever I've had a girlfriend (unfortunately not a frequent occurence) my attractiveness to members of the opposite sex has increased ten-fold at the very least 

Is pbp play by post? and if so how does that work?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Low-powered superheros that act sort of like the A-Team. Basically they would be mercenary-like crime fighters set in a near futuristic world.




Hmm, dunno, doesn't really tickle my gaming nerve. But depending on how low-power you mean:
If very very low-power then T20 would propably be better.
If with some actual super-powers then M&M would prolly be better.

Hope my opinion helps making the decision


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Is pbp play by post? and if so how does that work?




Yep. Hard to explain, easy to show. The first link is for the forum of recruitment and out of character threads. The second is forum for the actual games. Check few and you see how it generally works:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=64

http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=15


----------



## Ginnel

I have previously ran a 3rd ed game for a bit where the players were working for an inter planar agency called the society, they were based on a prime world where the society had a Mansion and trained teams (consisting of races from across the planes) on various digs and sites around the country of Leone (a kinda cultured Italian/french type country)

The players explored and dug about a bit finding out about one of the characters father who has a flying ship, and about a mysterious room within a mine with magically locked doors. Eventually a massive dragon army assaulted the fortress near the mine and the characters got plane shifted off by a high ranking member of the society, ending up in Sigil.

So now our current 4th ed game will be stopping for 3 weeks while the DM writes up some changes to the official module to make it to his liking, I've offered to run a one shot where the players will be playing a group of reclaimers who work for one of the players contacts within Sigil (an old goblin wheeler dealer named Spider) and they'll get to [sblock=not for shabe ] go back to the original prime world to possibly loot over the society's mansion and the Kings 2 castles. [/sblock]
I'm doing this as more of an exercise to see what I can do with 4th ed as it is I've just asked for fighting styles, race, personalties and maybe a role they see themselves fitting in, not written backgrounds, not character classes, not this or that magic item.
I aim to write up powers and items for each character based on what the players tell me about the concept rather than letting them pick so we'll see how it goes, I expect it to be a lot of fun but we'll see.

One concept back already a Kobold were-weasel 

EDIT: Cheers black rat


----------



## Blackrat

Interesting idea. So you basically make it as classless game, giving them abilities and powers by consept rather than by class? Oh and you might want to remove the "d" from your spoiler-tag .


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Interesting idea. So you basically make it as classless game, giving them abilities and powers by consept rather than by class? Oh and you might want to remove the "d" from your spoiler-tag .




Heh yeah that was the main part of the post I got carried away with background explaining my bad, I really like the idea of the DM accomodating to your concept not you having to squeeze your concept into the rule system, but we'll see how it goes, I'm a sucker for running games that allow you to play whatever race you want, the original planescape I ran had a troll/halfling, thri-kreen, Sucubus, a Unique undead and a human.




keep forgetting its [sblock] not


----------



## Blackrat

Spoiler Tag: 



Spoiler



I spoiled it didn't I?


Sblock Tag:
[sblock=sblock tag]Tadaa![/sblock]

Actually there is also 



Spoiler



tag. See the difference above between the two... The thing is, with 



Spoiler



tage you can't use  



Spoiler: something



to give it definition...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Speaking of ex-girlfriends and other things, I met someone on the way to work that I first met before I was married, and I have to confess she looked good. Nothing happened first time around, but not for want of me wanting, as it were.

Still, I am genuinely happily married and nothing is going to happen, but it's nice to meet someone unexpectedly and have them look really pleased to see you!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Speaking of ex-girlfriends and other things, I met someone on the way to work that I first met before I was married, and I have to confess she looked good. Nothing happened first time around, but not for want of me wanting, as it were.

Still, I am genuinely happily married and nothing is going to happen, but it's nice to meet someone unexpectedly and have them look really pleased to see you!

And again, I say unto the Hive - FNORD!


----------



## Blackrat

tallarn said:


> and again, i say unto the hive - fnord!




poit!


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Interesting idea. So you basically make it as classless game, giving them abilities and powers by consept rather than by class? Oh and you might want to remove the "d" from your spoiler-tag .




I'm actually hoping that taking the focus away from classes and choosing powers and items will lead them to concetrating on how they visualise their character which will lead to more descriptions of actions in and out of combat.

rather than the I cast I get an AC of 24 and do 9 points of fire damage.

We'll see though.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> And again, I say unto the Hive - FNORD!




If organized religion is the opium of the masses, then disorganized religion is the marijuana of the lunatic fringe. 

I do so hope you're not saying FNORD just for the gist of it, but actually know the origins...


----------



## Blackrat

Damnit, I need a new gaming group... We all agreed that we'll arrange time to play every other sunday. We've had chance to play 4e once right after the release and after that every sunday few of the others are saying that no, can't come this time, maybe next time.

I give up now... It's supposed to be fun for all of us, even to the DM (me). I frigging clean the place every time on saturday, and then most of them back out... It's not fun anymore... I need a new group. Guys who are as dedicated to the game as I am...

[/rant]


----------



## Ginnel

I find if someone wants to game once every two weeks they tend to be unreliable in my experience, the only times I've ever missed a session is when I've gone on holiday which I explain to the DM a few weeks in advance usually.

I think its some cheek for a person to create and run a game for your enjoyment and then bail every/most session/s especially if they don't give prior notice.

Blackrat your more than welcome to come join our gaming group but we happen to be in the Uk

I for one would dump my Wednesday game, where last nights session consisted entirely of talking to NPC's of which my character was involved for 20 minutes maybe, utter trite ;(


----------



## Blackrat

So how far is Birmingham from London anyway ? I might someday take you on that offer . Girlfriend got a job offer from London, open indefinetly. We have been talking about moving there, but that remains to be seen...


----------



## Blackrat

On another note, does any of my fellow Hivers have Xbox Live Gold and Soul Calibur 4? Might you be interested to engage in some mutual bashing some weekend?


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> On another note, does any of my fellow Hivers have Xbox Live Gold and Soul Calibur 4? Might you be interested to engage in some mutual bashing some weekend?



Ohh might be the push I need to get that game, was a big fan of the first 2 skipped the 3rd one though, however I noticed in my time working at a game shop that they tend to get discounted heavily in about a month or two after release which is why i've been waiting.

Birmingham is a bit far away from london at least 2 hours by train however that doesn't include getting to the main station in london and to my outlying train station in birmingham so I'd call it 3 1/2 hours, would be cool if us British Hivers/British Dwelling Hivers could organise a weekend/saturday for a one shot and night out esque thing, but thats most likely to be one of those pipe dream things.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Ohh might be the push I need to get that game, was a big fan of the first 2 skipped the 3rd one though, however I noticed in my time working at a game shop that they tend to get discounted heavily in about a month or two after release which is why i've been waiting.




This 4 is the first of the series I've played. Mainly got it 'cause I wanted something new to play, and it was so hyped that I expected it to be at least decent. I was pretty let down. But that's 'cause I hoped for at least some sort of story mode (something like in MK:Armageddon). The thing SC4 claims to be story mode, isn't. But I had fun in multiplayer with my friend so it's ok.

I also got the Shadowrun game, which I also got 'cause I expected a game to have somekind of singleplayer-mode. Been laying in the shelf after two days of training, because that's the only single-player content in it. Maybe if I found someone to play tag in Xbox Live, I might even enjoy it .


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> I need a new group.



Eh, at least you have some sort of group. I'm still struggling to find something like a proper group in Manchester (I'm only in a group back home during my vacations, though we usually play twice or thrice a week - to compensate ).

That I'm not blessed with too much time and a sufficient amount of geeks in my courses isn't helping either - and you should think that physics students have a much higher level of geekdom.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## The_Warlock

If you can't see the Fnords, they can't eat you...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hmm, dunno, doesn't really tickle my gaming nerve. But depending on how low-power you mean:
> If very very low-power then T20 would propably be better.
> If with some actual super-powers then M&M would prolly be better.
> 
> Hope my opinion helps making the decision




Actual super powers (PL 6 or 7).


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Actual super powers (PL 6 or 7).




Well as I said, I don't have any actual play-experience with either, so can't help with you there as I don't know the system well enough. Though I have always been a fan of low-power gaming...

If I'd dare I'd make my players in D&D choose first a class and then throw 6 x 3d6 (in order) for stats . Propably I would give a chance to swap once so that they wouldn't end up with cha 3 sorceror or something...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> If organized religion is the opium of the masses, then disorganized religion is the marijuana of the lunatic fringe.
> 
> I do so hope you're not saying FNORD just for the gist of it, but actually know the origins...




Hail Eris?


Discordianism is fun... but they are not as entertaining as the Church of SubGenius.   One of the most surreal experiences I've had had to have been when the local goth club (Release the Bats) was airing a video of a Subgenius De-vival on all the club's tvs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well as I said, I don't have any actual play-experience with either, so can't help with you there as I don't know the system well enough. Though I have always been a fan of low-power gaming...




My only real experience with them is through playing pbp, but even then I haven't really experienced True20 beyond a few rounds of combat.  As far as M&M is concerned, the game seems to play the same no matter what power level your make a character at (though higher PL characters have more abilities and take longer to create).   



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> If I'd dare I'd make my players in D&D choose first a class and then throw 6 x 3d6 (in order) for stats . Propably I would give a chance to swap once so that they wouldn't end up with cha 3 sorceror or something...




 EVIL!  But then again... I tend to be the create a concept then roll type, but even then the plays end up using the "standard roll" and then are allowed  to subtract/add  from the results so that the rolls could "better fit" the character concept.


----------



## WhatGravitas

The_Warlock said:


> If you can't see the Fnords, they can't eat you...



A bit like an inverse Grue? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> If very very low-power then T20 would propably be better.
> If with some actual super-powers then M&M would prolly be better.
> 
> Hope my opinion helps making the decision




Relique, I will second these suggestions, and I have some experience with both, and believe that both True20 and M&M could do it.

Additionally, on the True20 boards, I know someone put together the world rules for a very specific A-Team conversion in terms of how to tweak the power levels to give it the 1980s television feel.

Both provide very adaptive methods for creating a character to match the character's vision. 

True20 might be a better match if only to keep the numbers lower, though M&M would offer much more tweaky customizability.


----------



## The_Warlock

Lord Tirian said:


> A bit like an inverse Grue?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Actually, I believe that makes it a Converse Grue, which might also make him elegible for sneaker commercials.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hurray for strange conspiracy theories!

There appearantly is a book which tries to connect the Bubonic Plague with.... wait for it.... UFOS.  Apparently aliens were crop dusting and spraying medieval cities and farms with with the alien viruses which could be transmitted through rats and mosquitoes or something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whuts happenin'?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hurray for strange conspiracy theories!
> 
> There appearantly is a book which tries to connect the Bubonic Plague with.... wait for it.... UFOS.  Apparently aliens were crop dusting and spraying medieval cities and farms with with the alien viruses which could be transmitted through rats and mosquitoes or something.




Egad. UFOs. Oy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Stuff's happening.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Stuff's happening.



What kind of stuff?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Boring stuff.

I turned to the news for a moment and found myself wishing that  Cthulhu or Godzilla or the Cloverfield monster or something started wrecking havok somewhere in the world since it would be better then:

1) Political Conventions that seem like religious cult rallies.
2) People panicking because a hurricane may or may not strike New Orleans in 7 days.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Had to turn off my computer for about 30 minutes. We were getting hail, lightning and 15mph winds. And an arse-load of rain.

I turned off and severed my computers connection to the power grid for fear of my motherboard and all else getting fried.


----------



## Blackrat

I figured out the Question?!


....


Shh... Oh, but I can't talk about it, otherwise the little green rodents would eat me...


----------



## Relique du Madde

One thing I hate about 2 being miles from the beach is that we never get the cool freaky summer storms.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I figured out the Question?!
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Shh... Oh, but I can't talk about it, otherwise the little green rodents would eat me...




But see, you've got two lightsabers, you could just hac 'em to bits as they come at you


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I figured out the Question?!
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Shh... Oh, but I can't talk about it, otherwise the little green rodents would eat me...




Green Rodents?  Are you talking about 4e gnomes?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> But see, you've got two lightsabers, you could just hac 'em to bits as they come at you




No no, they wear cortosis-weave uniforms. You know what that stuff does to lightsabers?


Horrible ...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Green Rodents?  Are you talking about 4e gnomes?




Shhh... Carefull, or they come for you too

I said nothing...

*whistling*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just use the force... or 2e psionics on them 

Wait let me try....

*rolls a 100*
*Fails his Save vs. Death*
*Intelligence, Wisdom, and Constitution drops to 3*

Damn..  It looks like I have to roll a new character


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon in the Hive!


----------



## Dog Moon

Reading through different books and different religious pantheons is interesting.  LOTS of ideas to mine for my homebrewed deities.  Have added stuff and modified deities and I'm only like through 3 of my books [which don't include the FR 2e deity books].

Big fan of main campaign setting books.


----------



## Dog Moon

So you can look at the member's list and sort it by number of posts, but you can't actually see the post number without clicking on the person's name.  I'm currently 8 [with this post] behind the person in front of me.  Bwahaha!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Shhh... Carefull, or they come for you too
> 
> I said nothing...
> 
> *whistling*




'Spect to the gnomes. The can whip yer arse six ways from Sunday.


----------



## Blackrat

Heh, I've always liked the way FR treated finnish deities... (except for Ilmater), It's funny that they actually snatched deities from finnish myths .

Loviatar
Ilmater
Mielikki

Don't remember if there was more, but then again FR has quite many deities...


----------



## Dog Moon

I was pretty sure they snatched deities from LOTS of different pantheons in the real world.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon! 

_*pets the doggy on the head and gives it a biscuit*_

I thought you said you weren't able to stay up this late because of your work hours.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> So you can look at the member's list and sort it by number of posts, but you can't actually see the post number without clicking on the person's name.  I'm currently 8 [with this post] behind the person in front of me.  Bwahaha!




Woot!  I'm number 397 (Lord Tirian is 398).  Number 396 (Tom Cashel w/ 2931 posts) is going down in due to inactivity!  :!


----------



## Dog Moon

Heh.  I'm, uh, still working on changing that.  My nap this afternoon lasted about 3 hours, which is a little over 2 hours longer than I had wanted it to be.

Last couple of days I've been doing that.  Working, coming home, sleeping for a few hours, awake for a while, then a couple more hours of sleep before work.  Getting better at waking up consistently at 7.30 even after a few days, but now I just need to try to make sure I can stay awake late enough to sleep once per night, not twice.


----------



## Blackrat

So Rev, just wanted to let you know, I answered your question about the review in Meta .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> So Rev, just wanted to let you know, I answered your question about the review in Meta .




And replied.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Woot!  I'm number 397 (Lord Tirian is 398).  Number 396 (Tom Cashel w/ 2931 posts) is going down in due to inactivity!  :!



Can you please post a link to this? I'm having difficulty finding said information.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, this is crazy, and although it goes a bit to politics it shouldn't be infringing the rules, more to show what constitutes as "BIG NEWS" in finland.

I just read the web-page of one finlands biggest newspaper. They have a article about the Prime Minister. What's the news about you ask? Well ofcourse that althought he used to be a big consumer of Coca Cola no more than year ago, he has now changed his favourite brand to a Grape-fruit Lemonade!!!

Stop the Press! The Frontpage will be replaced!!!

LOL


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Can you please post a link to this? I'm having difficulty finding said information.




http://www.enworld.org/forum/memberlist.php  Go into the search options then scroll to the bottom of the page change the search option to "post count" descending.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Grape-fruit Lemonade!!!
> 
> Stop the Press! The Frontpage will be replaced!!!
> 
> LOL




[pukes]

Grape-Fruit Lemonade?!?!  EEeeeeeggghhh!!   Grape fruit is the most disgusting citrus fruit in existence behind those fuzzy-thorny mutant hybrid lemon/kumquat/orange* tree  which grew in my back yard that one year.


*Yes, the fruit from that demonic tree were actually fuzzy.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, you ignorant heretic. It makes extremely good lemonade. It's actually my favourite too. It's just too bad that in fast-food restaurants they rarely have it as option. It's usually only Coke, Orange-drink, and Sprite .


----------



## Dog Moon

Ewww, nasty Grape-Fruit!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Orange drink as in that powdered tang crap that places like to serve instead of orange soda?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/memberlist.php  Go into the search options then scroll to the bottom of the page change the search option to "post count" descending.




I scrolled to the bottom of the page and this is all I see:


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Orange drink as in that powdered tang crap that places like to serve instead of orange soda?




Sorry, meant orange soda. One of those english words I had completely forgotten about and tried to replace with whatever. The Grape-fruit drink is also Soda for you americans. As you mean with lemonade uncarbonated stuff. In finnish the word Limonaati, which is derived from the same root, means actually most carbonated soft drinks . Sorry for the confusion...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I scrolled to the bottom of the page and this is all I see:




The search options were in the top of the page.. they were hidden under the search members link.  Anyway... here's the direct link to the post count search: http://www.enworld.org/forum/memberlist.php?do=getall


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I scrolled to the bottom of the page and this is all I see:




Click on Gamers Seeking Gamers at the top.  Then, scroll down to the bottom under options.  Change Order Results by Postcount.  Descending order.  Then click Search.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> The search options were in the top of the page.. they were hidden under the search members link.  Anyway... here's the direct link to the post count search: http://www.enworld.org/forum/memberlist.php?do=getall




That actually doesn't work.  Just leads to a general page listing by member name.

Try: THIS


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Sorry, meant orange soda. One of those english words I had completely forgotten about and tried to replace with whatever. The Grape-fruit drink is also Soda for you americans. As you mean with lemonade uncarbonated stuff. In finnish the word Limonaati, which is derived from the same root, means actually most carbonated soft drinks . Sorry for the confusion...




No biggy. 

Here lemonade is well anything with water and lemon mixed together (and often served with sugar).  Orange drink... that's well... any powdered orange substitute (usually tang) that is mixed with water and served as a cheep replacement for orange soda or orange juice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Click on Gamers Seeking Gamers at the top.  Then, scroll down to the bottom under options.  Change Order Results by Postcount.  Descending order.  Then click Search.



Dung beetles. The only problem is that it doewsn't actually reveal one's postcount.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> That actually doesn't work.  Just leads to a general page listing by member name.
> 
> Try: THIS




Interesting...  you'd think that the mysql commands from the form would have also been sent to the new page with the search results.  (I'm afraid to manually type them into the browser whenever I discover what some of the search parameters are for a site... I don't want one stray character to kill a site you know.).


----------



## Blackrat

So hurry up already Rev, you're only about 100 posts from third place... Though since Hyp also posts quite much you need to post faster


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Dung beetles. The only problem is that it doewsn't actually reveal one's postcount.




Well, you'll have to click the user names individually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> So hurry up already Rev, you're only about 100 posts from third place... Though since Hyp also posts quite much you need to post faster



I'll eventually exedd his post count and debunk his position. I did it to Bront fairly easily, Hyp shouldn't pose a huge problem.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Well, you'll have to click the user names individually.



Too much work. Yeah, I'm _that_ lazy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BTW Blackrat I posted up what I've currently worked up for my character for our Eberron game.


----------



## Dog Moon

Getting close to having only Crothian ahead of you.  Question is: can you catch up to HIM?


----------



## Ginnel

hmm 1564th yeah me 

on page 52 I think heh 

2 weeks without alcohol now doesn't seem to be bothering me in the slightest now which is bizarre


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> BTW Blackrat I posted up what I've currently worked up for my character for our Eberron game.




Already noticed . Looks good, I think I might start it soon then. Just need to get to my scary horror mood... Maybe I need to read some Lovecraft & Poe


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hurry Reveille... you're our only hope


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> 2 weeks without alcohol now doesn't seem to be bothering me in the slightest now which is bizarre




Is there a special reason for this or just trying out? I usually stay completely sober for a month or two in a row just because I don't like to drink just for drinking's sake. Then when there's some big party I waste myself totally ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Nevermore*



Blackrat said:


> Already noticed . Looks good, I think I might start it soon then. Just need to get to my scary horror mood... Maybe I need to read some Lovecraft & Poe




Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered, weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore,
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of someone gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
" 'Tis some visitor," I muttered, "tapping at my chamber door;
Only this, and nothing more."


Ah, distinctly I remember, it was in the bleak December,
And each separate dying ember wrought its ghost upon the floor.
Eagerly I wished the morrow; vainly I had sought to borrow
From my books surcease of sorrow, sorrow for the lost Lenore,.
For the rare and radiant maiden whom the angels name Lenore,
Nameless here forevermore.


And the silken sad uncertain rustling of each purple curtain
Thrilled me---filled me with fantastic terrors never felt before;
So that now, to still the beating of my heart, I stood repeating,
" 'Tis some visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door,
Some late visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door.
This it is, and nothing more."


Presently my soul grew stronger; hesitating then no longer,
"Sir," said I, "or madam, truly your forgiveness I implore;
But the fact is, I was napping, and so gently you came rapping,
And so faintly you came tapping, tapping at my chamber door,
That I scarce was sure I heard you." Here I opened wide the door;---
Darkness there, and nothing more.


Deep into the darkness peering, long I stood there, wondering, fearing
Doubting, dreaming dreams no mortals ever dared to dream before;
But the silence was unbroken, and the stillness gave no token,
And the only word there spoken was the whispered word,
Lenore?, This I whispered, and an echo murmured back the word,
"Lenore!" Merely this, and nothing more.


Back into the chamber turning, all my soul within me burning,
Soon again I heard a tapping, something louder than before,
"Surely," said I, "surely, that is something at my window lattice.
Let me see, then, what thereat is, and this mystery explore.
Let my heart be still a moment, and this mystery explore.
" 'Tis the wind, and nothing more."


Open here I flung the shutter, when, with many a flirt and flutter,
In there stepped a stately raven, of the saintly days of yore.
Not the least obeisance made he; not a minute stopped or stayed he;
But with mien of lord or lady, perched above my chamber door.
Perched upon a bust of Pallas, just above my chamber door,
Perched, and sat, and nothing more.


Then this ebony bird beguiling my sad fancy into smiling,
By the grave and stern decorum of the countenance it wore,
"Though thy crest be shorn and shaven thou," I said, "art sure no craven,
Ghastly, grim, and ancient raven, wandering from the nightly shore.
Tell me what the lordly name is on the Night's Plutonian shore."
Quoth the raven, "Nevermore."


Much I marvelled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly,
Though its answer little meaning, little relevancy bore;
For we cannot help agreeing that no living human being
Ever yet was blessed with seeing bird above his chamber door,
Bird or beast upon the sculptured bust above his chamber door,
With such name as "Nevermore."


But the raven, sitting lonely on that placid bust, spoke only
That one word, as if his soul in that one word he did outpour.
Nothing further then he uttered; not a feather then he fluttered;
Till I scarcely more than muttered, "Other friends have flown before;
On the morrow he will leave me, as my hopes have flown before."
Then the bird said, "Nevermore."


Startled at the stillness broken by reply so aptly spoken,
"Doubtless," said I, "what it utters is its only stock and store,
Caught from some unhappy master, whom unmerciful disaster
Followed fast and followed faster, till his songs one burden bore,---
Till the dirges of his hope that melancholy burden bore
Of "Never---nevermore."


But the raven still beguiling all my sad soul into smiling,
Straight I wheeled a cushioned seat in front of bird, and bust and door;
Then, upon the velvet sinking, I betook myself to linking
Fancy unto fancy, thinking what this ominous bird of yore --
What this grim, ungainly, ghastly, gaunt and ominous bird of yore
                                       Meant in croaking "Nevermore." 

Thus I sat engaged in guessing, but no syllable expressing
To the fowl, whose fiery eyes now burned into my bosom's core;
This and more I sat divining, with my head at ease reclining
On the cushion's velvet lining that the lamplight gloated o'er,
But whose velvet violet lining with the lamplight gloating o'er
She shall press, ah, nevermore!


Then, methought, the air grew denser, perfumed from an unseen censer
Swung by seraphim whose footfalls tinkled on the tufted floor.
"Wretch," I cried, "thy God hath lent thee -- by these angels he hath
Sent thee respite---respite and nepenthe from thy memories of Lenore!
Quaff, O quaff this kind nepenthe, and forget this lost Lenore!"
Quoth the raven, "Nevermore!"


"Prophet!" said I, "thing of evil!--prophet still, if bird or devil!
Whether tempter sent, or whether tempest tossed thee here ashore,
Desolate, yet all undaunted, on this desert land enchanted--
On this home by horror haunted--tell me truly, I implore:
Is there--is there balm in Gilead?--tell me--tell me I implore!"
Quoth the raven, "Nevermore."


"Prophet!" said I, "thing of evil--prophet still, if bird or devil!
By that heaven that bends above us--by that God we both adore--
Tell this soul with sorrow laden, if, within the distant Aidenn,
It shall clasp a sainted maiden, whom the angels name Lenore---
Clasp a rare and radiant maiden, whom the angels name Lenore?
Quoth the raven, "Nevermore."


"Be that word our sign of parting, bird or fiend!" I shrieked, upstarting--
"Get thee back into the tempest and the Night's Plutonian shore!
Leave no black plume as a token of that lie thy soul hath spoken!
Leave my loneliness unbroken! -- quit the bust above my door!
Take thy beak from out my heart, and take thy form from off my door!"
Quoth the raven, "Nevermore."


And the raven, never flitting, still is sitting, still is sitting
On the pallid bust of Pallas just above my chamber door;
And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon's that is dreaming.
And the lamplight o'er him streaming throws his shadow on the floor;
And my soul from out that shadow that lies floating on the floor
Shall be lifted---nevermore!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hurry Reveille... you're our only hope




I'm doing my best.


----------



## Blackrat

Rev said:
			
		

> *Raven*



When I was in highschool I could recite the finnish translation from memory . One of favourite poems ever.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> 2 weeks without alcohol now doesn't seem to be bothering me in the slightest now which is bizarre




I haven't even had a wee dram since December.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> When I was in highschool I could recite the finnish translation from memory . One of favourite poems ever.



I was starting to think that Knightfall1972 and I were seperated at birth. 

 It is my fave Poe poem, with The Pendulum coming in second.

And Kafka's Metamorphosis is my all time favorite fiction piece.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ack!  Almost 25 more posts to go till the new hive is born!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Poe is awesome. Heh Heh... the character I submitted for that M&M game Jemal was setting up a few weeks ago was named after Poe and Lovecraft.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Ack!  Almost 25 more posts to go till the new hive is born!




I've had two in a row so I bequeath the honor unto you.

I shall smite anyone that starts a new hive whose username isn't Relique du Madde.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Poe is awesome. Heh Heh... the character I submitted for that M&M game Jemal was setting up a few weeks ago was named after Poe and Lovecraft.



So what is the name?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Movie: Office Space or Innerspace?

At 2:30 I'm logging off and am going to watch a movie. Which of the two do you want me to watch?


----------



## Dog Moon

Save the Hive, save the World.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Save the Hive, save the World.




Long Live The Hive, Long Live Planet Earth.

Although Planet Earth will most likely survive after the fall of humanity.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> So what is the name?




Epo Craftlove?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So Blackrat, what do you think of Alessa's background so far?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Long Live The Hive, Long Live Planet Earth.
> 
> Although Planet Earth will most likely survive after the fall of humanity.




There was an awesome 2 hour program on some channel a while ago that took the world and said 'Humans completely disappear from the world.  This is what happens to everything we have built and how the earth recovers.'  I don't remember all the details, but it was actually QUITE interesting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Epo Craftlove?




That is certainly reaching.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> There was an awesome 2 hour program on some channel a while ago that took the world and said 'Humans completely disappear from the world.  This is what happens to everything we have built and how the earth recovers.'  I don't remember all the details, but it was actually QUITE interesting.



Do you remember the name of the program and the channel? Was it The Discovery Channel or Nat Geo or summthin' else?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:


> Save the Hive, save the World.




Watched the newest episode of Eureka the other night.  The sheriff was like 'save the Fargo save the town' and I groaned painfully.  [Bugs we inside of a guy named Fargo and they had an expirament they needed to use on him to determine if that was truly the way to get rid of the rest of the bugs in the town].


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Is there a special reason for this or just trying out? I usually stay completely sober for a month or two in a row just because I don't like to drink just for drinking's sake. Then when there's some big party I waste myself totally ...




Yup aiming to do a half marathon, thought I should try and get half way fit so I wasn't walking the whole thing 

Its on October the 26th I've allowed myself 4days where I can drink alcohol if I want just cause of special occassions like visiting friends or parties and the like.

I usually drink 4 times a week on average.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Do you remember the name of the program and the channel? Was it The Discovery Channel or Nat Geo or summthin' else?




I THINK it's the Discovery Channel.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Watched the newest episode of Eureka the other night.  The sheriff was like 'save the Fargo save the town' and I groaned painfully.  [Bugs we inside of a guy named Fargo and they had an expirament they needed to use on him to determine if that was truly the way to get rid of the rest of the bugs in the town].



I wanted Fargo to die something fierce. I suppose he is to Eureka as McKay is to Atlantis.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I THINK it's the Discovery Channel.




And the name of the program is? Or do you forget?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Yup aiming to do a half marathon, thought I should try and get half way fit so I wasn't walking the whole thing




Lots of luck. 

Make sure you get plenty of exercise, stretch and start  doing practice runs. A little motivation never hurt.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> So what is the name?




Edgar Alan Phillips  (The P in HP Lovecraft is Phillips)


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Begins his Hive summoning attempt*


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, I think it might actually be this [Sounds about right]: http://www.history.com/minisite.do?content_type=mini_home&mini_id=57517


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Edgar Alan Phillips  (The P in HP Lovecraft is Phillips)




Interesting.  

And yoinked.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> *Begins his Hive summoning attempt*




_*waiting patiently*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Okay, I think it might actually be this [Sounds about right]: http://www.history.com/minisite.do?content_type=mini_home&mini_id=57517




Many thanks Dog Moon. I'll definitely look into the show and snoopin' around at that link


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*elevates himself without the use of wires*_


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Summoning Complete*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> _*elevates himself without the use of wires*_




HEY! Frickin' sweet, it actually worked!


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I wanted Fargo to die something fierce. I suppose he is to Eureka as McKay is to Atlantis.




I like him occasionally, but there seems to be too many shows focusing around him and his stupid antics.  When he's there on the sidelines and making silly comments, I think he's fine.

Still sort of sad about Stark.  Not sure why the actor wanted to leave the show though.  I think the show will survive without him, but it will be tougher.  Only the loss of Alison/Carter/Henry I think would REALLY kill the show.  Stark is almost, but not QUITE one of the top group.  Few other people that are important and would be missed, but not quite at Stark's level [Like Jo and Chloe].  Everyone after that is pretty random throughout the show anyway [the cook, Fargo, Zane, etc] or show up one time and disappear.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I found myself on the second page, roughly spot 54... Shockingly high, if I think about it. And I think most of the posts might have happened in the past year...

Maybe I _am_ addicted?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Maybe I _am_ addicted?



Trying being in my shoes.  I eat, breathe and live for EnWorld. When I'm not with my family, fiancee, or watching tv, I'm here. Whether lurking or not. 

Plus the fact that I think I've managed about 50 or 60 posts today.


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm faulty summoning this old one hasn't been sealed correctly, yet.


----------



## Umbran

Thread closed due to length.  Feel free to start a new one.


----------

